# Actions against the policing bill



## Serge Forward (Mar 19, 2021)

Any events, actions, post them up!

Just got notified of this in Brum:


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 19, 2021)

Just had a look, found so far:
Manchester: 


Norwich: 


Brighton:


Bristol/Bath:


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 19, 2021)

Newcastle now:


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 19, 2021)

Probably worth repeating here:
If you have access to a printer:
standard GBC/Netpol/ACAB bustcard (A4 print version)
Black Protest Legal Support’s bustcard with Covid-19 info 




(last images courtesy of existentialist for colour-flipping)
More resources and guides here, including lots for sharing on social media and the like.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2021)

Cardiff tomorrow


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 20, 2021)

Big turnout in Brighton. My guess 2.5k. Sussex plod kept their fucking heads down, & rightly so after their heavy handedness against women at the vigil.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2021)

few hundred in Cardiff, ending up at Cardiff Bay Police station where a man recently died shortly after being released, came into contact with over 50 officers whilst arrested
Justice for Mohamud!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 21, 2021)

Kicking off a fair bit in Bristol.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Kicking off a fair bit in Bristol.



Plod getting lairy?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

This just popped up on a local link from yesterday, kept plod busy for half hour anyway


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Live stream down, but from tweets plod have split the protest with two lines. Kettle in full fx.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 21, 2021)

Pretty amazed by scenes in Bristol - quite violent, plod surrounded down by the station in town, riot police and horses. Lots and lots of young people.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano is this you trying to feed the plod dogs pizza?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 21, 2021)

That van very nearly went over... glad no one got crushed there!


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 21, 2021)

Livestream Bridewell police station under siege


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2021)

gwaaaan Bristol!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> DaveCinzano is this you trying to feed the plod dogs pizza?



I wouldn't waste food on the four-legged quisling fucks


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2021)

Riklet said:


> That van very nearly went over... glad no one got crushed there!


The cry 'new trousers' went up from those inside the vehicle


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Not so sure about cs though...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm sure we are all hopeful that Bridewell is as robust and fire-retardent as Black Rock 😐


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 21, 2021)

I had the wrong weekend


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not so sure about cs though...




Pepper spray I believe.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

The death of a meat wagon, thread


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2021)

I was in Castle Park in Bristol earlier. On the periphery of so goings-on.Someone got on a bus shelter and sporadic chance of kill the bill. A bottle or two thrown. that was about 5:30.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Took a while but now proper fire


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Bait van anyone?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 21, 2021)

Police are turning on each other


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

A reminder


Wear a mask
Don't wear easily identifiable clothes or footwear
Wear a mask
Don't wield easily identifiable personal possessions like skateboards
Wear a mask
Wear gloves
WEAR A FUCKING MASK
Don't film 'stuff' 
Definitely DON'T LIVESTREAM
Best off leaving your phone somewhere else
And definitely wear a mask


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Plod using horses as weapons now.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2021)

nothing in London?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 21, 2021)

well done bristol. Mrs NBE formerly of the parish is impressed


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> nothing in London?



Apart from a load of rat licking fash, no.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2021)

hopefully this will inspire 
when is the vote on the bill, does anyone know?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> hopefully this will inspire
> when is the vote on the bill, does anyone know?



Delayed until..voted in favour though


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2021)

obviously it will pass, im just wondering if there is a date in particular


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> obviously it will pass, im just wondering if there is a date in particular


it's already passed first reading, but needs to go through committee stage before it gets to it's second reading and the start of committee stage has been delayed with no date given, so it's not going to be for a few months at earliest


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bait van anyone?


I'd be reluctant to automatically assume conspiracy, sometimes the cops do just lose control of the situation. Looks like the police station also got a fair doing over - from the BBC:


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 21, 2021)

Calvin is not impressed. This is not appropriate.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Calvin is not impressed. This is not appropriate.



Who he?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 21, 2021)

Protestors condemed by Bristol North MP Darren Jones. Nowt about the bill.

What a twat!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who he?


apparently in Policy Exchange, and writes for the Telegraph and the Mail, and is retweeting videos from Turning Point UK, so y'know


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

Anyone offering odds on Operation Rhone being dusted off?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2021)

that AndyNgo twat saying Bristol is the Portland of the uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Protestors condemed by Bristol North MP Darren Jones. Nowt about the bill.
> 
> What a twat!


Brave, brave officers, so brave...Magnificent dogs...Finest stallions in the West...Beautiful, beautiful shiny vans...


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> that AndyNgo twat saying Bristol is the Portland of the uk



he spotted an antifa flag and all


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 21, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Calvin is not impressed. This is not appropriate.



Last sentence seems to be verifiably factually incorrect there.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> that AndyNgo twat saying Bristol is the Portland of the uk


tbf "the Dream of the 90s is alive in Portland"  seems true of Bristol - by comparison its dead in London I can tell you that. Dead, buried, and a block of yuppie flats built on top


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2021)

Amazing pic!




from Bristol protest: Police attacked as 'Kill the Bill' demo turns violent


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A reminder
> 
> 
> Wear a mask
> ...


Just wondering where you stand on the question of mask-wearing...?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Just wondering where you stand on the question of mask-wearing...?


Can't be too careful with covid safety, innit.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2021)

These protests were not "clearly unacceptable"; they were clearly predictable.

And Patel's rhetoric is only going to up the ante. At some stage or another, there is going to have to come a conciliatory voice from government, or this is just going to ratchet up and escalate. The Tories might have an 80 seat majority in Parliament, but I really don't think it will take a huge amount for a vast body of vocal public opinion to swing against them. And, since they won't listen, that opinion will inevitably surface as disorder. Good - it has to surface somewhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Just wondering where you stand on the question of mask-wearing...?


A firm believer in Personal Protection Equipment when faced with the risk of a nasty dose of 10y X 4.5m²


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2021)

Have to agree with this:



also I wasn't aware that the OB had been lobbying for extra powers, though it doesn't surprise me:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I'd be reluctant to automatically assume conspiracy, sometimes the cops do just lose control of the situation. Looks like the police station also got a fair doing over - from the BBC:



And there they are (plod), in the background, in riot attire, just watching their windows getting smashed in...


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2021)

Hahaha


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 21, 2021)

Just seen this, former police station at Clapham Common squatted: Squatters Occupy Clapham Common Police Station - Green Anti-Capitalist Media


----------



## LDC (Mar 21, 2021)

Urgh, nonsense conspiracy about police vans left somewhere 'on purpose' so they get trashed. Such bollocks, even more so the suggestion that the riot police are watching for the same reason.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Amazing pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“Bristol protest: Protesters attacked by police as Kill the Bill demo turns violent


----------



## keybored (Mar 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> that AndyNgo twat saying Bristol is the Portland of the uk


He's right, insofar as there's no cement in our milkshakes either.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Urgh, nonsense conspiracy about police vans left somewhere 'on purpose' so they get trashed. Such bollocks, even more so the suggestion that the riot police are watching for the same reason.



It really isn’t bollocks tbf. It’s a tactic to smear.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2021)

Me and a friend did go over to college green this afternoon. I think we were there too early. then walked over to Castle Park. Was kind of a carnival atmosphere around there to be honest. Except for a van driver beeping getting the hump as he was stuck. that was under the bridge thing near Castle Park. Police got the crowd back and he drove through. then it flared up a bit when it seemed someone got on a bus stop and the chanting raised.   police van reversed back down the road. But all seemed to fisel out. We were quite far back, and went home before anything really kicked off anyway.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 21, 2021)

Bristol Defendant Solidarity phone number is 07510283424, if you know anyone who might potentially need it.


----------



## keybored (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It really isn’t bollocks tbf. It’s a tactic to smear.


There's been at least one time in recent memory where a police vehicle was set alight and pictures of it being "towed to the scene" were shown to be nonsense, so it's good to be wary of such claims tbf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And there they are (plod), in the background, in riot attire, just watching their windows getting smashed in...


Yes, doing what they do - building up mass, creating a cordon with reserves and capacity for movement without compromising communication lines, with spotters, evidence gatherers (seen in some pictures on the first floor) etc all coming into position, and serial commanders no doubt in direct contact with Bronze.

Meanwhile Gold is probably back in Portishead and making use of reporting from roaming PSUs, as well as helicopter and CCTV camera feeds, an OSINT team monitoring social media, an intelligence cell dealing with phone data tracking, and so on.

And when it is easiest to pick off one, two, a bunch of people, they will attempt to do so, with maximum force.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

keybored said:


> There's been at least one time in recent memory where a police vehicle was set alight and pictures of it being "towed to the scene" were shown to be nonsense, so it's good to be wary of such claims tbf.



2011 March for the Alternative (London)  it happens. This isn’t conspiracy nonsense.


----------



## keybored (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 2011 March for the Alternative - it happens. This isn’t conspiracy nonsense.


I don't doubt it happens, but no evidence so far to suggest this van was sacrificed willingly.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

keybored said:


> I don't doubt it happens, but no evidence so far to suggest this van was sacrificed willingly.



It matters not tbh, Bristol torched it.


----------



## keybored (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It matters not tbh, Bristol torched it.


Exactly, 10/10 burn. Not having naysayers trying to imply "Oh well that was easy, it was just a staged prop"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

A search which I suspect some people will be frantically making in the morning when they wake with a heavy head





__





						How long does DNA stay in poop - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yes, doing what they do - building up mass, creating a cordon with reserves and capacity for movement without compromising communication lines, with spotters, evidence gatherers (seen in some pictures on the first floor) etc all coming into position, and serial commanders no doubt in direct contact with Bronze.
> 
> Meanwhile Gold is probably back in Portishead and making use of reporting from roaming PSUs, as well as helicopter and CCTV camera feeds, an OSINT team monitoring social media, an intelligence cell dealing with phone data tracking, and so on.
> 
> And when it is easiest to pick off one, two, a bunch of people, they will attempt to do so, with maximum force.



Yes,  not going to run in and start twatting people without orders.


----------



## albionism (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And there they are (plod), in the background, in riot attire, just watching their windows getting smashed in...


Looks like a police baton he's using.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

albionism said:


> Looks like a police baton he's using.


In footage I've seen there's certainly a few long shields that have been mislaid.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 21, 2021)

Anecdotally, the idea the burning cop van is an establishment conspiracy seems to have proper taken a grip. It's just a way of robbing people of agency innit


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes Bristol! 👊 👊 👊 👊 👊


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Anecdotally, the idea the burning cop van is an establishment conspiracy seems to have proper taken a grip. It's just a way of robbing people of agency innit


It was pretty hokey back in 1999 at the Euston N30, and the 2010 #baitvan theories weren't much more plausible.

Sometimes, when it is time for it to go, an elderly police van will just find a quiet spot, sit there, and then wait to immolate and hence to pass over into Aftervanworld; and lo, with enough people around with enough opportunity, so it is.

A flame-grilled Loadhopper is preferable to a Transit going full Mad Max over people in a crowd.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was pretty hokey back in 1999 at the Euston N30, and the 2010 #baitvan theories weren't much more plausible.


Okay I'm less bothered now I know this isn't something new, I got caught up in my own hubris there for a second thinking this was the first time this has really happened even though I had already seen evidence suggesting otherwise


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Amazing pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raddest olie


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2021)

Well played Brizzle.

If protesting peacefully is outlawed, you may as well protest unpeacefully. Moar of this to come


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2021)

riot porn


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Are the statues ok?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It really isn’t bollocks tbf. It’s a tactic to smear.



Any proof of this? I've never seen any in my life, nor has anyone I know. It's just speculation and incidences where people have said it happened have both shown to be false and have had other explanations.

It's something that started in the liberal 'the riot is bad' crowd looking for excuses to try and excuse things they didn't like happening while dodging outright condemnation, and it's somehow crept into bits of the more radical movement. It's just bollocks, it's in the same vein as people saying all the demonstrators in masks are undercover cops starting a riot to discredit us.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2021)

No proof whatsoever. And I have to agree with muscovyduck tbh, let’s not rob the protesters. Just got a bit caught up in the moment last night.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 22, 2021)

I think we could expect a real clamp down in Bristol now. Last year's statute demo was largely left alone and only a handful have been charged. This time round the police, with Priti's full backing and encouragement, will come down like a ton of bricks. Lots of tv footage, social media pics, phone footage etc. Hefty fines and prison terms are probably on the way for a lot of people.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2021)

And Sky News just tweeted, A&S plod have said that two of their own have been seriously injured.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

That A&S chief copper needs some media training. Dreadful


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> That A&S chief copper needs some media training. Dreadful



He's an old abandoned cop they towed into view of the cameras so when provoked and he talked it made them all look bad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> He's an old abandoned cop they towed into view of the cameras so when provoked and he talked it made them all look bad.


The policing equivalent of the Marie Celeste


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I think we could expect a real clamp down in Bristol now. Last year's statute demo was largely left alone and only a handful have been charged. This time round the police, with Priti's full backing and encouragement, will come down like a ton of bricks. Lots of tv footage, social media pics, phone footage etc. Hefty fines and prison terms are probably on the way for a lot of people.


Yeh 'there will be blood'


----------



## tony.c (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh 'there will be blood'


Priti Patel will send the Met TSG to Bristol to show the local plod how it should be done.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I think we could expect a real clamp down in Bristol now. Last year's statute demo was largely left alone and only a handful have been charged. This time round the police, with Priti's full backing and encouragement, will come down like a ton of bricks. Lots of tv footage, social media pics, phone footage etc. Hefty fines and prison terms are probably on the way for a lot of people.


They'll get cleverer.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Solidarity Federation in Bristol said:



> Some things for Bristolians to remember tonight:
> 
> There was a vigil for a victim of police violence in London last week. It was peaceful. The police attacked it anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Solidarity Federation in Bristol said:


Self-defence is no offence


----------



## Philo (Mar 22, 2021)

I would like to know what actions if any, the headmaster of Bristol University intends to take.   The first thing he might consider is BANNING SKATEBOARDS, if last night's news is anything to go by.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Philo said:


> I would like to know what actions if any, the headmaster of Bristol University intends to take.   The first thing he might consider is BANNING SKATEBOARDS, if last night's news is anything to go by.


Universities don't have headmasters.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

Bricks in wheelbarrows


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Universities don't have headmasters.


Dean/headmaster 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Dean/headmaster 🤷‍♂️


 a dean is not equivalent to a headmaster. Universities have vice-chancellors, schools have headmasters


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2021)

This keeps popping up on my FB. The current actions in the U.K. seem to prove the point.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> a dean is not equivalent to a headmaster. Universities have vice-chancellors, schools have headmasters



Pedantry alive and well I see.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Pedantry alive and well I see.


You've as much useful to say here as the headmaster of Bristol university


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Pedantry alive and well I see.


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You've as much useful to say here as the headmaster of Bristol university


Universities don’t have headmasters


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Universities don’t have headmasters


Christ, you're on fire this morning.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You've as much useful to say here as the headmaster of Bristol university


Serious question... why a blue star and crescent?


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Christ, you're on fire this morning.


Are you not entertained!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Are you not entertained!


I prefer musicals.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I prefer musicals.


I’m an all rounder...


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Only certain types of school have Headmasters. The rest have Headteachers.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 22, 2021)

Do we have any protester-filmed video footage or i-witness accounts of the Bristol protests? The media, predictably are all spinning the police narrative.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> Only certain types of school have Headmasters. The rest have Headteachers.


Pedantry alive and well I see.

But yes, that is true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> I’m an all rounder...


Yeh you've certainly been curled out


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Do we have any protester-filmed video footage or i-witness accounts of the Bristol protests? The media, predictably are all spinning the police narrative.


As we would expect... oh, that and the odd person from the crowd who says "I don't agree with not letting the police beat you up."


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> As we would expect... oh, that and the odd person from the crowd who says "I don't agree with not letting the police beat you up."


There's always at least one odd person at any demo


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Do we have any protester-filmed video footage or i-witness accounts of the Bristol protests? The media, predictably are all spinning the police narrative.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Do we have any protester-filmed video footage or i-witness accounts of the Bristol protests? The media, predictably are all spinning the police narrative.



“What actually happened in Bristol”









						What actually Happened in Bristol – and How a Narrative is Built
					

It's easy to get a sense of deja-vu when you get home and start reading press reports and twitter accounts from a demonstration. For that reason, whilst I'll be writing about the events in Bristol th




					afed.org.uk


----------



## JTG (Mar 22, 2021)

One thing I've not seen mentioned anywhere yet is that there an awful lot of people in Bristol living in vans, on sites etc. The criminalisation of travellers in the bill has been underdiscussed but they sure as hell know about it and so do all their friends who live in bricks and mortar accommodation


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Universities don't have headmasters.



and hence no discipline


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, , based on my kids perspective, it now seems tiktok has matured from mums dancing and crap car driving to the mouthpiece of the kill em all brigade. Well done Bristol, whatever happens , there is plenty of irking accomplished


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Well, , based on my kids perspective, it now seems tiktok has matured from mums dancing and crap car driving to the mouthpiece of the kill em all brigade. Well done Bristol, whatever happens , there is plenty of irking accomplished


Wait, is em there the cops or the protesters?

As well as the AFed article above, there's also this from Freedom: Reflections on the riot in Bristol


----------



## strung out (Mar 22, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> and hence no discipline


but plenty of disciplines.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> that AndyNgo twat saying Bristol is the Portland of the uk


Thinking about the Portland/Bristol thing, I remember that a lot of Portland fash/antifa aggro has revolved around a cider bar that's apparently popular with antifa types: Cider Riot - Wikipedia
I thought that seemed a bit unusual for America, but now I know that Portland is yankee Brizzle it all makes perfect sense. I bet Portlanders all say lush and, um (struggles to think of other Bristol stereotypes)... find it quite easy to visit Cardiff and other destinations in South Wales as well?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Solidarity Federation in Bristol said:


What a load of bollocks.

The 'protesters' were breaking the Covid regulations simply by being there.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2021)

popcorn time


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a load of bollocks.
> 
> The 'protesters' were breaking the Covid regulations simply by being there.


Were they? There is no blanket ban on protest under the regs you know


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> What a load of bollocks.
> 
> The 'protesters' were breaking the Covid regulations simply by being there.


Yawn. I was wondering when you'd pop up with your standard 'load of bollocks' bollocks.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Wait, is em there the cops or the protesters?
> 
> As well as the AFed article above, there's also this from Freedom: Reflections on the riot in Bristol


 
Law and order civvies


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Were they? There is no blanket ban on protest under the regs you know


He doesn't know. He's just a clockwork Tory. Turn the key in his back, and off he goes.


----------



## Elohim (Mar 22, 2021)

I can understand certain people being angry but violence just plays into their hands. Civil disobedience mass picnics and blocking London maybe look better.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2021)

Elohim said:


> I can understand certain people being angry but violence just plays into their hands. Civil disobedience mass picnics and blocking London maybe look better.


"look better" to who? and why does that matter?


----------



## strung out (Mar 22, 2021)

Elohim said:


> I can understand certain people being angry but violence just plays into their hands. Civil disobedience mass picnics and blocking London maybe look better.


Nothing like a mass picnic to get the government to u-turn on unpopular policies.


----------



## Elohim (Mar 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> Nothing like a mass picnic to get the government to u-turn on unpopular policies.




Depends how many are on a mass picnic.


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

1994 called and wants its argument back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Elohim said:


> I can understand certain people being angry but violence just plays into their hands. Civil disobedience mass picnics and blocking London maybe look better.


Maybe if you saw what the cops do to unresisting peaceful protestors you might revise your attitude. See for example the climate camp in the city of London in April 2009


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Elohim said:


> Depends how many are on a mass picnic.


5000 traditionally


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 22, 2021)

Apols if we've had this









						Did POLICE turn Bristol ‘Kill the Bill’ protest into a riot?
					

It takes only one comment like this to reverse the narrative completely – and here it is, in two tweets: Bristol Mayor Marvin Rees may find himself on the receiving end of some very sharp rea…



					voxpoliticalonline.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Apols if we've had this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh the master criminal always makes one fatal error and for the cops that's their lying narrative being taken as truth at first and then falling apart


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> 1994 called and wants its argument back.


I think the Chartists are probably working on a telegram about it tbf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

At a time of reduced police numbers, and with the bill likely to pass, despite countless other laws already in place designed to obstruct meaningful public opposition, it is sometimes helpful for there to be a reminder to those that don the uniform and take up the cudgel and the club that actions have consequences; and also to impress upon those who still choose to make bad decisions that whatever personal feelings they may have about shitkickings in the abstract, when you go about your business visor down shield up, you run the risk of taking them rather than doling them out. And given that, maybe numbers will be whittled down even more by the time bill becomes act, and the remaining shitkickers will be that little bit more circumspect about exercising their hobby in public.

C'est la vie 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> but plenty of disciplines.



too bloody many


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> too bloody many


But discipline is not a discipline


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> But discipline is not a discipline


It's a foucaulting nightmare is what it is


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Shechemite (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve never been to Bristol. Is it any good?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’ve never been to Bristol. Is it any good?


They've got a place where you can get an enormous variety of sauces on your chips, if you fancy that?


----------



## JTG (Mar 22, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’ve never been to Bristol. Is it any good?


Gets a bit wearing with everything constantly on fire tbh


----------



## strung out (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> They've got a place where you can get an enormous variety of sauces on your chips, if you fancy that?


Closed down now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m sure the current constabulary recruiting drive will benefit immensely from this and I have complete confidence that it attract the right sort of candidate


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m sure the current constabulary recruiting drive will benefit immensely from this and I have complete confidence that it attract the right sort of candidate


My nephew has just joined the Met. He is a really nice, thoughtful, young man. I fear it will not last.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> My nephew has just joined the Met. He is a really nice, thoughtful, young man. I fear it will not last.


thought they'd beat that sort of thing out of him at hendon


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Were they? There is no blanket ban on protest under the regs you know



There is a blanket ban on gatherings.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

Generation snowflake. Bring back national service . Cut their benefits. Make them do an honest days work. My taxes  are paying for this.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> There is a blanket ban on gatherings.


Dominic Cummings went to Bristol once, so the rules no longer apply.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Apols if we've had this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free country, you can believe what you like. Forgive me if I don't though, the tenor of the publication highlighted doesn't give me faith in either its accuracy or honesty. Just another bunch of violent malcontents.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Generation snowflake. Bring back national service . Cut their benefits. Make them do an honest days work. My taxes  are paying for this.



Well, someone is paying for the clean up in Bristol. Non-violent demonstration? My arse. The usual thugs out for trouble.

It is more than time we had a British version of the CRS.


----------



## Rimbaud (Mar 22, 2021)

Feel like we're in for a long hot summer when lockdown ends.

They probably thought that during lockdown was the best possible time to force this through. Maybe like 6 months ago, but with summer coming and the end of lockdown in sight it is probably actually the worst possible time to do it. People are afraid and confused and have been stuck inside for a year and a half, once everyone is out on the streets again and the sun is out, things are definitely going to kick off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Generation snowflake. Bring back national service . Cut their benefits. Make them do an honest days work. My taxes  are paying for this.


i don't think we should bring back national service but we should ensure all young people can do this


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, someone is paying for the clean up in Bristol. Non-violent demonstration? My arse. The usual thugs out for trouble.
> 
> It is more than time we had a British version of the CRS.



France now famously free of riots and protests of course...


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It is more than time we had a British version of the CRS.


When will you people ever learn? We've left the EU. Brexit means Brexit. We don't need no French CRS. Bring back Dixon of Dock Green!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, someone is paying for the clean up in Bristol. Non-violent demonstration? My arse. The usual thugs out for trouble.
> 
> It is more than time we had a British version of the CRS.


yeh the usual thugs out for trouble. not to mention outside agitators. all wearing black and bussed into the city. because they were er cops.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> France now famously free of riots and protests of course...



Of course not, unless you shoot rioters, they do tend to come back. Shooting is a bit extreme though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> When will you people ever learn? We've left the EU. Brexit means Brexit. We don't need no French CRS. Bring back Dixon of Dock Green!



Good point.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Of course not, unless you shoot rioters, they do tend to come back. Shooting is a bit extreme though.


i'd have thought you'd have learned that shooting rioters doesn't achieve that. have you honestly learned nothing from serving in the six counties?


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Of course not, unless you shoot rioters, they do tend to come back. Shooting is a bit extreme though.



True that. All those countries where they shoot rioters (feel free to name some) are, of course, now tranquil and content places.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd have thought you'd have learned that shooting rioters doesn't achieve that. have you honestly learned nothing from serving in the six counties?



Well, as a medic, I wasn't shooting anyone, but yes, with the benefit of hindsight...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> True that. All those countries where they shoot rioters (feel free to name some) are, of course, now tranquil and content places.



I would support the use of baton rounds in situations like that of last night.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 22, 2021)

Rimbaud said:


> Feel like we're in for a long hot summer when lockdown ends.
> 
> People are afraid and confused and have been stuck inside for a year and a half, once everyone is out on the steers again and the sun is out, things are definitely going to kick off.



In Birmingham unemployment has just gone over 15%. Food banks across the city are reporting unprecedented demand. 25% of workers report cuts to hours and/or attacks on employment contracts. All this while the furlough and other government support measures are in place. I’m sure it’s the same situation elsewhere.

A long hot summer is inevitable......


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In Birmingham unemployment has just gone over 15%. Food banks across the city are reporting unprecedented demand. 25% of workers report cuts to hours and/or attacks on employment contracts. All this while the furlough and other government support measures are in place. I’m sure it’s the same situation elsewhere.
> 
> I think a long hot summer is inevitable......


whether it's a summer with a thousand julys waits to be seen


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would support the use of baton rounds in situations like that of last night.



So what?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, someone is paying for the clean up in Bristol. Non-violent demonstration? My arse. The usual thugs out for trouble.
> 
> It is more than time we had a British version of the CRS.


We do. It's called the Met.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would support the use of baton rounds in situations like that of last night.


so would i. but how to get the riot guns to protestors?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It is more than time we had a British version of the CRS.


I thought you were supposed to play the "sensible conservative" shtick but it looks like you've crossed into outright fash?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I thought you were supposed to play the "sensible conservative" shtick but it looks like you've crossed into outright fash?


scratch a sensible conservative...


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think we should bring back national service but we should ensure all young people can do this



I've never understood the obsession people have with this  Years ago, I was in a relationship with someone who had held the rank of lieutenant in the Red Army, and she made a big deal of how many seconds it took her to strip down and reassemble an AK47. I can't remember how many seconds, it all sounded too daft for me.

Any road, this would maybe be more useful


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In Birmingham unemployment has just gone over 15%. Food banks across the city are reporting unprecedented demand. 25% of workers report cuts to hours and/or attacks on employment contracts. All this while the furlough and other government support measures are in place. I’m sure it’s the same situation elsewhere.
> 
> A long hot summer is inevitable......



I'm hoping that once we are able to move freely again, commerce will pick up quickly. The really sad bit though, is the businesses, like Thorntons, that will not reopen. Retail has been hit hard, and its a huge employer.

Scrap Trident (and recognise that we haven't actually been a world power for a while) and use the money to establish a national house building corporation. It isn't as if we don't desperately need more social housing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> So what?


 So nothing, it's a view, no more or less important than anyone else's.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would support the use of baton rounds in situations like that of last night.


Yep, a few baton rounds fired at the police would have sent them packing


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I've never understood the obsession people have with this  Years ago, I was in a relationship with someone who had held the rank of lieutenant in the Red Army, and she made a big deal of how many seconds it took her to strip down and reassemble an AK47. I can't remember how many seconds, it all sounded too daft for me.
> 
> Any road, this would maybe be more useful




The SLR was quicker to strip.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I've never understood the obsession people have with this  Years ago, I was in a relationship with someone who had held the rank of lieutenant in the Red Army, and she made a big deal of how many seconds it took her to strip down and reassemble an AK47. I can't remember how many seconds, it all sounded too daft for me.
> 
> Any road, this would maybe be more useful



it's not so much the easy assembly / disassembly but the accompanying familiarity with weapons. in addition i don't see your 'this would be more useful' as an alternative but complementary.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

Fair enough.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I thought you were supposed to play the "sensible conservative" shtick but it looks like you've crossed into outright fash?



Fair enough, if being on the side of effective response to rioting scum is fascist, your moral compass is a bit out of whack I think.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> We do. It's called the Met.



They need to be better trained and equipped.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

(((rioting scum)))


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m so confused. How can you be both a layabout student workshy snowflake  drug user and a violent members of a global terror murder network at the same time ?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fair enough, if being on the side of effective response to rioting scum is fascist, your moral compass is a bit out of whack I think.


CRS = SS, as the saying went. Good at killing protestors though.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m so confused. How can you be both a layabout student workshy snowflake  drug user and a violent members of a global terror murder network at the same time ?


Easy. Be a resident of Bristol.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m so confused. How can you be both a layabout student workshy snowflake  drug user and a violent members of a global terror murder network at the same time ?


good time management


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m so confused. How can you be both a layabout student workshy snowflake  drug user and a violent members of a global terror murder network at the same time ?


well what happens when you're a chav and you go to uni is that your mates from back home reckon you're a layabout student workshy snowflake drug user and your mates at uni reckon you're a violent member of a global terror murder network. but I appreciate that adds nothing to the current discussion


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> So nothing, it's a view, no more or less important than anyone else's.



Correct me if I'm being unfair here, but you're not actually going to get off yer arse and actually _do_ anything with opinion though are you? It's not like you're going to rock up to a riot or protest and front up to the "thugs" is it?

Whereas I believe at least a few of those supporting or defending the actions of the protesters have, track records of putting their money where their mouth and, well y'know, protesting. And I'm sure some will continue to do so.

So, their opinions - turned into action  - carry more weight than those of an armchair blusterer.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2021)

If we are going to arrest the people being violent at protests, how long will it be till all the police are being jailed? After all they seem to be the starters and worst perpetrators of violence.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> If we are going to arrest the people being violent at protests, how long will it be till all the police are being jailed? After all they seem to be the starters and worst perpetrators of violence.


Needless to say, they will not be held to account. Not by the legal process, at least.


----------



## killer b (Mar 22, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I thought you were supposed to play the "sensible conservative" shtick but it looks like you've crossed into outright fash?


he's been this bad for years.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> good time management


 

Get up early


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> They need to be better trained and equipped.




???


(this is a joke btw)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> Correct me if I'm being unfair here, but you're not actually going to get off yer arse and actually _do_ anything with opinion though are you? It's not like you're going to rock up to a riot or protest and front up to the "thugs" is it?
> 
> Whereas I believe at least a few of those supporting or defending the actions of the protesters have, track records of putting their money where their mouth and, well y'know, protesting. And I'm sure some will continue to do so.
> 
> So, their opinions - turned into action  - carry more weight than those of an armchair blusterer.



I'm 68. I have had two lots of back surgery, and one of neck surgery.

Not really in a physical position to go rioting, even if I were inclined to do so, which I'm not.

I see absolutely nothing admirable about those who rioted last night. I hope they are apprehended and punished.


----------



## Rimbaud (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would support the use of baton rounds in situations like that of last night.



I wonder if you extend the same logic to Hong Kong and Myanmar.

UK government quite clearly has replaced respect for rule of law with authoritarian paternalism from an entitled social clique which believes it is born to rule.

The criminalisation of protest is part of the same process of rushing through bills without debate, illegally suspending Parliament, a slavishly loyal opposition led by someone from that same incestuous social clique purging its ranks of genuine opposition, unchecked rampant corruption in public contracts, Conservative political appointments dominating the BBC as well as all sorts of public organisations meant to provide oversight while cancelling left wing shows for "neutrality", and the rise of a surveillance state.

I don't like violence, but I also have no faith in British democracy and I feel disenfranchised by Starmer's refusal to hold the government to account. The social clique of Westminster/Fleet Street/BBC/Eton and Oxbridge had one last chance for social democratic compromise with Corbynism, but the people of that clique in the Labour Party (look at who Starmer's classmates included, and who else graduated from his high school) showed us clearly that the most moderate social democratic aspirations have no place in British politics and that democracy is a joke in this country.

You don't seem to have anything to say about the erosion of democracy in the UK, yet are engaged by violent protests against the suspension of civil rights. Do you take the same stance on Hong Kong and Myanmar? Do you not see that there is zero difference between your perspective and anti-democratic forces the world over?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I would support the use of baton rounds in situations like that of last night.



Collaborator day on urban, or what


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 68. I have had two lots of back surgery, and one of neck surgery.
> 
> Not really in a physical position to go rioting, even if I were inclined to do so, which I'm not.
> 
> I see absolutely nothing admirable about those who rioted last night. I hope they are apprehended and punished.



Is there any situation in which you might support rioters, or at least agree they might have a valid position that justifies rioting? Or is it a blanket condemnation?


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 68. I have had two lots of back surgery, and one of neck surgery.
> 
> Not really in a physical position to go rioting, even if I were inclined to do so, which I'm not.
> 
> I see absolutely nothing admirable about those who rioted last night. I hope they are apprehended and punished.



That's the trouble with old people today. No sense of personal responsibility. The moment things get tough they start crying and expect the nanny state to come in and do it for them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m so confused. How can you be both a layabout student workshy snowflake  drug user and a violent members of a global terror murder network at the same time ?


Excellent union backing at the contract negotiation


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 68. I have had two lots of back surgery, and one of neck surgery.
> 
> Not really in a physical position to go rioting.


Don't worry, I'm sure you can still find a way to contribute! 


Anyway, good to see that at least the youth of Bolton West have some get-up-and-go to them:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe if you saw what the cops do to unresisting peaceful protestors you might revise your attitude. See for example the climate camp in the city of London in April 2009


eg


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

I love Bolton, home of Bolton Socialist Club. Mind you, I didn't much like it as a youth being chased through the town for being a "Salford cunt"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I love Bolton, home of Bolton Socialist Club. Mind you, I didn't much like it as a youth being chased through the town for being a "Salford cunt"


Were you indeed from Salford?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Were you indeed from Salford?


salford cunts are a band, like sleaford mods


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Were you indeed from Salford?


I am indeed. Born in Hope.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 22, 2021)

Raised in Compassion.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fair enough, if being on the side of effective response to rioting scum is fascist, your moral compass is a bit out of whack I think.



Is there much evidence that suggests those approaches actually work? I don't think it puts many off and leads to an escalation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fair enough, if being on the side of effective response to rioting scum is fascist, your moral compass is a bit out of whack I think.


something seems to have gone wrong in your central processing unit, you may need to reboot


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 68. I have had two lots of back surgery, and one of neck surgery.
> 
> Not really in a physical position to go rioting, even if I were inclined to do so, which I'm not.
> 
> I see absolutely nothing admirable about those who rioted last night. I hope they are apprehended and punished.


I'd kind of agree to the point that there is "nothing admirable" about the rioting. Rioting isn't admirable in and of itself. But it is an inevitable consequence of people being a) pissed off with what's going on, and b) unable to make any change another way. Both of them true, evidently, in what happened in Bristol.

Rioting - all disorder - is a social phenomenon. It's what happens when sufficient people find themselves tackling a) and b) above. And there really isn't any point inveighing against "lawlessness", etc., because the more you stamp down on it - as has happened fairly relentlessly over the last 20 years - the bigger the bang is that comes when even MORE people find themselves angry and powerless.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I am indeed. Born in Hope.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 259840


this train will stop at tucumcari


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you can still find a way to contribute!
> View attachment 259832
> 
> Anyway, good to see that at least the youth of Bolton West have some get-up-and-go to them:
> View attachment 259838



Oh wow. How big of them. Fucking idiots.


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Oh wow. How big of them. Fucking idiots.



Seems an appropriate and proportional response to me. But if you've an idea of what they should've done instead....


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> Seems an appropriate and proportional response to me. But if you've an idea of what they should've done instead....


They should have written to their MP no doubt.

Or protested peacefully (and we've already seen what happens when you protest peacefully).


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

chilango said:


> Seems an appropriate and proportional response to me. But if you've an idea of what they should've done instead....


they could have blown the bloody doors off


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fair enough, if being on the side of effective response to rioting scum is fascist, your moral compass is a bit out of whack I think.


Certainly, the protesters aren’t fascist, but even referring to the cops as ‘rioting scum’ is a bit of a broad brush.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 22, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> They should have written to their MP no doubt.


They did!

Some people are never satisfied.


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> They did!
> 
> Some people are never satisfied.



Beat me to it!


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 22, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’ve never been to Bristol. Is it any good?



it is now


----------



## Sue (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I've never understood the obsession people have with this  Years ago, I was in a relationship with someone who had held the rank of lieutenant in the Red Army, and she made a big deal of how many seconds it took her to strip down and reassemble an AK47. I can't remember how many seconds, it all sounded too daft for me.
> 
> Any road, this would maybe be more useful



I don't think it counts unless she was blindfolded  🤷‍♀️.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone know if there's any truth to the rumour that Avon & Sussex Constabulary are seeking a mysterious dog hypnotist after police dogs spontaneously mutinied and turned their teeth on their masters?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's any truth to the rumour that Avon & Sussex Constabulary are seeking a mysterious dog hypnotist after police dogs spontaneously mutinied and turned their teeth on their masters?
> 
> View attachment 259849



Avon and Sussex? That would be some police force merger programme!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Avon and Sussex? That would be some police force merger programme!
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


I've got through this much of my life without understanding how the South works, I'm not going to start now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2021)

Wankpot Tory Henry Hill has other ideas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Wankpot Tory Henry Hill has other ideas.



The chances of there being a third force introduced is zero because all the top cops would unite against losing their toys: and it would threaten to remove the figleaf of cops actually being there to deal with crime.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 22, 2021)

I see the centrist vermin are demanding the revisionist Starmerite clique purge comrade Whittome for being too anti-filth or some shit.


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2021)

.


Pickman's model said:


> The chances of there being a third force introduced is zero because all the top cops would unite against losing their toys: and it would threaten to remove the figleaf of cops actually being there to deal with crime.


And the government would never ever pay for it to be done properly.


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Wankpot Tory Henry Hill gets semi tumescent...


 FTFY


----------



## smokedout (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> eg




To be fair they had just murdered someone when that happened, it's not like they were attacking peaceful protesters for no reason.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m so confused. How can you be both a layabout student workshy snowflake  drug user and a violent members of a global terror murder network at the same time ?



Young people must work more than one job in todays casualised gig economy.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Was vaguely wondering: how do people reckon the existing anti-lockdown crowd will react to anti-policing bill stuff? Are there people in there who'll see it as an opportunity to fight back against... whatever it is that they think they're fighting back against, or will they tend to write the whole thing off as being Soros crisis actors or whatever?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Young people must work more than one job in todays casualised gig economy.


So must all celebs, so many if who have three or four jobs eg broadcaster, writer, comedian and actor


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The chances of there being a third force introduced is zero because all the top cops would unite against losing their toys: and it would threaten to remove the figleaf of cops actually being there to deal with crime.


The Tri-Force Agreement fell apart because Wiltshire and Glos wouldn't cede control to the A&S Chief Const on firearms ops, so it's somewhat implausible they'd let non-blueline outsiders go full GAL on their turf


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The Tri-Force Agreement fell apart because Wiltshire and Glos wouldn't cede control to the A&S Chief Const on firearms ops, so it's somewhat implausible they'd let non-blueline outsiders go full GAL on their turf


A&S Avon and Sussex I imagine


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> A&S Avon and Sussex I imagine


Saxon expansionism, bloody typical


----------



## killer b (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Was vaguely wondering: how do people reckon the existing anti-lockdown crowd will react to anti-policing bill stuff? Are there people in there who'll see it as an opportunity to fight back against... whatever it is that they think they're fighting back against, or will they tend to write the whole thing off as being Soros crisis actors or whatever?


The anti-lockdown people in my orbit seem to be mostly anti-cop today. It's the liberals who're demanding justice for the police of Bristol.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Fair. I wonder how that'll play out? It might do the anti-lockdowners a bit of good to be in proximity to people with a bit more sense, or it might just mean that future anti-policing demos have to deal with a lot more conspiracy shit on top of everything else they already have to cope with. Anyone got any predictions on that score?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Have to agree with this:
> 
> 
> 
> also I wasn't aware that the OB had been lobbying for extra powers, though it doesn't surprise me:





Cressida Dick, Head of Met, had been lobbying since XR turned up in London. Guardian article is year old.



> Dick told the assembly: “Ever since the first large-scale Extinction Rebellion protest in April last year I have been talking publicly and with the government about the potential for change to powers and to legislation that would enable the police to deal better with protests in general given that the act that we work to – thePublic Order Act – is now very old, [dating to] 1986.











						Met chief: update public nuisance law to tackle Extinction Rebellion
					

Cressida Dick says police need more powers to deal with protest groups such as XR




					www.theguardian.com
				




Her over ruling local Lambeth police in working with Lambeth Labour Council in holding a peaceful vigil on Clapham Common, is typical of her brand of authoritarian policing. Her career in policing has been anti terrorism and keeping "order". No surprise she is happy lobbying and working with Tories like Patel. No surprise she defends her officers manhandling women at the vigil.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2021)

There is a strange but _positive_ bedfellows convergence where antivaxxers, Antifascists, sistersuncut, reclaim the streets, kill the bill,  blm, trade unions, migrant/refugee rights, extinction rebellion etc are all active against the state at the moment...I think it's a good thing personally...the more pressure they are under the better.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

ACG article: Bristol riot: what do they expect?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> There is a strange but _positive_ bedfellows convergence where antivaxxers, Antifascists, sistersuncut, reclaim the streets, kill the bill,  blm, trade unions, migrant/refugee rights, extinction rebellion etc are all active against the state at the moment...I think it's a good thing personally...the more pressure they are under the better.


Yeah, and I suppose looking at it with my optimistic hat on, I suppose I can see how, if we hope that people who currently have bad ideas, such as the antivaxxers, will ever improve their understanding of the world and replace them with more accurate ones, being part of an actual social movement is certainly one of the best ways for that to happen. That's the optimistic reading of it, anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2021)

Coming from the South West I'd like to say I've been impressed by Bristolians recently. Taking on the police and toppling statues.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> They should have written to their MP no doubt.
> 
> Or protested peacefully (and we've already seen what happens when you protest peacefully).



Writing to MP versus rioting to MP


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, and I suppose looking at it with my optimistic hat on, I suppose I can see how, if we hope that people who currently have bad ideas, such as the antivaxxers, will ever improve their understanding of the world and replace them with more accurate ones, being part of an actual social movement is certainly one of the best ways for that to happen. That's the optimistic reading of it, anyway.



Yes, very optimistic 

I will admit to not seeing that 'enlightenment' happening but still thinking that even separately all these causes and groups pushing back is a good thing.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> There is a strange but _positive_ bedfellows convergence where antivaxxers, Antifascists, sistersuncut, reclaim the streets, kill the bill,  blm, trade unions, migrant/refugee rights, extinction rebellion etc are all active against the state at the moment...I think it's a good thing personally...the more pressure they are under the better.



Interesting take on things.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Was vaguely wondering: how do people reckon the existing anti-lockdown crowd will react to anti-policing bill stuff? Are there people in there who'll see it as an opportunity to fight back against... whatever it is that they think they're fighting back against, or will they tend to write the whole thing off as being Soros crisis actors or whatever?



Joined one of their main Telegram groups out of interest.  It's a debate in there, rather than a foregone conclusion.


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2021)

CUBA- counties that used to be Avon...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Cressida Dick, Head of Met, had been lobbying since XR turned up in London. Guardian article is year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't moan about auld laws when enforcing the 1861 offences against the person act


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 22, 2021)

smokedout said:


> To be fair they had just murdered someone when that happened, it's not like they were attacking peaceful protesters for no reason.


??


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 22, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I love Bolton, home of Bolton Socialist Club. Mind you, I didn't much like it as a youth being chased through the town for being a "Salford cunt"



I went to a punk all dayer outside Bolton Socialist Club in the early 80s. I can remember Poison Girls headlining I think 🤔 Wood Street is made for that kind of thing with the big wall at the end. We never got chased away for being Wigan cunts either 😀


----------



## nyxx (Mar 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> ??


Ian Tomlinson


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 22, 2021)

pretty sure that more cops around the place reduces crime as a whole but tougher policing doesnt pay much in dividends apart from exaggerating anti police sentiment, criminalising a larger section of the populace and filling up the gaols .Dick is surely a recipient of such widely available research? stuff like the NYC operation impact assessments were pretty much agreed on this area. obviously recruitment and filling the force with cunts adds a bit of spice to the mix


eta, yep, even the rand corporation agree









						Zero Tolerance and Aggressive Policing (And Why To Avoid It) In Depth
					

The Better Policing Toolkit in-depth essay on zero tolerance policing, sometimes known as aggressive policing, reasons to avoid it, and alternative strategies.




					www.rand.org


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I went to a punk all dayer outside Bolton Socialist Club in the early 80s. I can remember Poison Girls headlining I think 🤔 Wood Street is made for that kind of thing with the big wall at the end. We never got chased away for being Wigan cunts either 😀


It was a Joy Division gig at Bolton Tech. One of my dodgy mates was pool sharking some Bolton lads and they sussed him out so we had to do a runner. Only got away from them after a taxi stopped and took us back to Salford.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 22, 2021)

Did anyone ever go to the snooker club in Farnworth? I remember there being some pretty wild nights there. I never tried to pool shark, or snooker shark, anyone there though.


----------



## Rimbaud (Mar 23, 2021)

I was just thinking - in the early 2010s things kicked off quite a lot in the UK, the student protests, the anti austerity protests, the London riots and so on.

Things started to chill out when Corbyn was elected Labour leader, because his leadership effectively enfranchised a large demographic whose interests were previously being ignored.

I suspect that the Labour Party returning to refusing to oppose the Tories so that they can fit in better with elite social circles is going to see things kicking off again. Bristol is the first sign. If the Labour Party were seriously challenging it, there would have been a more controlled and peaceful demo - but now they are complicit in it, kicking off and destabilising things is far harder to argue against.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

For aficionados





__





						TOP TEN BRISTOL RIOTS: THE OFFICIAL LIST | The BRISTOLIAN
					





					thebristolian.net


----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2021)

Well done Bristol.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> For aficionados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to be clear this isn't a case of struggling to find ten to fill out a listicle - there were three biggish ones in 2011 alone, not just Stokes Croft I but also in the wake of Mark Duggan's killing; locally significant ones like Knowle West in 1998 when a police station was besieged over the failure of authorities to keep local communities informed about the location of child killer Sidney Cooke; mini ones like 2013 when police, still smarting from losing various anarchist suspects over stuff tried to close down an impromptu Thatcher's Dead street party; as well as countless others.

And yet institutional amnesia kicks in every time after each one...


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Did anyone ever go to the snooker club in Farnworth? I remember there being some pretty wild nights there. I never tried to pool shark, or snooker shark, anyone there though.


No but I was a window cleaner in Farnworth for a bit in the 70s. My round was a lot of old ladies who would invite me in for some cake and a bottle of stout. I was pissed as a fart by the end of the round, not good when you're climbing up a ladder... hic...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> No but I was a window cleaner in Farnworth for a bit in the 70s. My round was a lot of old ladies who would invite me in for some cake and a bottle of stout. I was pissed as a fart by the end of the round, not good when you're climbing up a ladder... hic...


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2021)

How come there was no riot after winterbourne view, or Oliver McGowan?


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 259907


I confess


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> There is a strange but _positive_ bedfellows convergence where antivaxxers, Antifascists, sistersuncut, reclaim the streets, kill the bill,  blm, trade unions, migrant/refugee rights, extinction rebellion etc are all active against the state at the moment...I think it's a good thing personally...the more pressure they are under the better.



It just makes our movements very easy to demonise/ridicule as far as I can see. I mean the antivaxxers/conspiracy side of things of course...


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> And to be clear this isn't a case of struggling to find ten to fill out a listicle - there were three biggish ones in 2011 alone, not just Stokes Croft I but also in the wake of Mark Duggan's killing; locally significant ones like Knowle West in 1998 when a police station was besieged over the failure of authorities to keep local communities informed about the location of child killer Sidney Cooke; mini ones like 2013 when police, still smarting from losing various anarchist suspects over stuff tried to close down an impromptu Thatcher's Dead street party; as well as countless others.
> 
> And yet institutional amnesia kicks in every time after each one...


Southmead kicked off the night after Hartcliffe in 1992. The night after that my grandad was dying in Southmead hospital and before my parents went to see him they told us very firmly to stay indoors while they were out - we were living in Lawrence Weston and there were rumours flying that the estate was going to have its own riot that night. Not much happened in the end but I've never forgotten those few days.
Stokes Croft I & II were in the spring of 2011 - the Easter weekend and then the royal wedding weekend afterwards. Part III was after the Duggan killing later in the year.

I was amused at a tweet from Richard Payne of ITV West the other night in which he said he'd never seen his city like this. As you say, short memories!

I can't remember much around the Iraq protests in 2003 tbh. The march on the day the war started was huge and ended up blocking the bottom of the M32 but I don't think there was serious disorder, unless I missed it all..


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 259907


For a moment I thought that was a still from the rare film "confessions of an insurrectionist"


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> And to be clear this isn't a case of struggling to find ten to fill out a listicle - there were three biggish ones in 2011 alone, not just Stokes Croft I but also in the wake of Mark Duggan's killing; locally significant ones like Knowle West in 1998 when a police station was besieged over the failure of authorities to keep local communities informed about the location of child killer Sidney Cooke; mini ones like 2013 when police, still smarting from losing various anarchist suspects over stuff tried to close down an impromptu Thatcher's Dead street party; as well as countless others.
> 
> And yet institutional amnesia kicks in every time after each one...


I think that part of it is hiding radical history, deliberate amnesia.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> I can't remember much around the Iraq protests in 2003 tbh. The march on the day the war started was huge and ended up blocking the bottom of the M32 but I don't think there was serious disorder, unless I missed it all..


Of course I can remember little incidents from then. Being chased up Baldwin Street by mounted police after they'd dragged us off the road outside the Hippodrome was fun

Anyway, here's B24/7 with some alternative perspective. I'm sceptical of Booth as a journalist - bit too establishment liberal tbh - but here we are









						Kill the Bill protester: 'We were provoked by the police'
					

Alex says that protesters were forced to defend themselves




					www.bristol247.com


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> How come there was no riot after winterbourne view, or Oliver McGowan?


Because you couldn't be bothered?


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

Marvin Rees has dutifully done his "historical insurrection good, modern insurrection bad" routine. Re-election bid looms in May.





ETA: Bristol AFed went on to qualify that they were excluding Ireland from the 'UK' definition there


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I think that part of it is hiding radical history, deliberate amnesia.


And full-on ‘Winter of Discontent, corpses filling the streets’, ‘callously delivering redundancy notices by expensive taxi’-style half-truths and misinformation, like the way the 1980 Southmead riot is presented as ‘just a copycat event after local white kids saw St Paul's on telly’, whereas actual historical research - interviews with participants, for example - demonstrates that there were shared grievances in both areas, and direct sharing of experience and discussion of events (such as at school following the first night in BS2), which helped cross-pollinate to BS10.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Marvin Rees has dutifully done his "historical insurrection good, modern insurrection bad" routine. Re-election bid looms in May.



Did someone smash his city? Other than a few bits of graffiti was there much damage to Bristol other than Police bones and property? It looked from the live feeds we watched, from a local paper's website and Ruptly (fucking RT), it looked like it was pretty focused. It didn't look like that Deli (what the fuck is a magic roll?) near the cop shop even closed. At one point it looked like a Deliveroo type even tried to push through. Terrifying.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> And full-on ‘Winter of Discontent, corpses filling the streets’, ‘callously delivering redundancy notices by expensive taxi’-style half-truths and misinformation, like the way the 1980 Southmead riot is presented as ‘just a copycat event after local white kids saw St Paul's on telly’, whereas actual historical research - interviews with participants, for example - demonstrates that there were shared grievances in both areas, and direct sharing of experience and discussion of events (such as at school following the first night in BS2), which helped cross-pollinate to BS10.


Yep. There was (and is) no senior school in St Pauls so kids from BS2/6 would go to a variety of different places including Fairfield and Monks Park - which border on Lockleaze, Horfield and Southmead. Pubs like the Old England and the late lamented Montpelier Hotel were long venues for Southmead/St Pauls summit meetings, though I'm unsure of the culture as far back as 1980


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Yep. There was (and is) no senior school in St Pauls so kids from BS2/6 would go to a variety of different places including Fairfield and Monks Park - which border on Lockleaze, Horfield and Southmead. Pubs like the Old England and the late lamented Montpelier Hotel were long venues for Southmead/St Pauls summit meetings, though I'm unsure of the culture as far back as 1980


Something which persisted long afterwards as well - cplenty of 70s/80s ‘Southmead kiddies’ certainly migrated over to Montpelier and St Paul's in the 90s, and it was common to hear the SM accent around the Mont, Old E and Cadbury


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Did someone smash his city? Other than a few bits of graffiti was there much damage to Bristol other than Police bones and property? It looked from the live feeds we watched, from a local paper's website and Ruptly (fucking RT), it looked like it was pretty focused. It didn't look like that Deli (what the fuck is a magic roll?) near the cop shop even closed. At one point it looked like a Deliveroo type even tried to push through. Terrifying.


Yeah from what I can tell it was contained to the area immediately outside Bridewell nick - I did see footage of coppers in full riot gear moving up The Pithay but I assume this was when dispersal was in full flow. Far cry from Stokes Croft I which I clearly remember spreading out to lower Kingsdown and St Pauls at various points through the night.

Pls do not diss Magic Rolls btw, they are a touchstone of local culture


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Pls do not diss Magic Rolls btw, they are a touchstone of local culture


I'm just asking questions, man.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I'm just asking questions, man.


Rolled up flatbread with a variety of fillings, grilled. Kind of a Greek inspired panini. Beloved of city centre office workers, students and late night drinkers alike. The prime concern the other night from many of the best people I know was that the Magic Rolls were safe


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Mar 23, 2021)

Tory candidate called for Bristol to be bombed...









						Tory candidate apologises after calling for ‘Bristol to be bombed’ following riots
					

A Tory candidate has had to apologise after he called for Bristol to be bombed following the unrest caused by the riots in the city on Sunday. Stephen Halbhuber, who is hoping to represent St Anthony’s ward in Eastbourne and also works within the NHS, tweeted ‘just bomb Bristol’ in reaction to...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## BillRiver (Mar 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Speechless.

Not surprised, but shocked nonetheless.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 23, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Tory candidate called for Bristol to be bombed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The account is no longer there. It never existed. Stephen halbuber never said those things. We have always been at war with eastasia


----------



## [62] (Mar 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




We had similar here (our old street, as it happens. Remember seeing the 'Die Helen Die' graffiti on my way to work.). *125* reports to police. 









						Woman stabbed in face by stalker neighbour reported him to police 125 times
					

Helen Pearson was nearly killed by Joseph Willis after a five-year campaign of terror and she has refused to accept a police apology over their failure to act.




					www.google.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

A local NHS trust has actually sent this out to staff 

Protests in Bristol​​You may already be aware of the protests that took place in Bristol on Sunday 21 March, against the proposed Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill. The protest, which began peacefully in the afternoon, descended into chaos later in the evening, with scenes of violence and vandalism in the city centre directed at the police officers and police vehicles responding to the incident.​​We know that some of you may have found the images or videos of the scenes distressing. We want to reach out to let you know that support is available, and if you are feeling shaken up by anything you may have seen on the news or on social media, please do reach out to us.​​We also know that some of you may have family or friends in the Avon and Somerset Police force, and that it will have been a worrying night for you as reports started to surface about officers sustaining injuries.​​Our Employee Assistance Programme, PAM Assist, offers a free and confidential telephone service for all staff (XXXXXXXXXXXXX), if you would like to talk about anything. PAM Assist also offers rapid access to counselling – more information can be found here. Please also have a chat with your line manager and look through the HR pages on Ourspace, there is plenty of information here about where to go if you need some support.​​Please be aware that there is a possibility that protesting will continue. Although violence was directed at police officers during the protests, we cannot discount the risk that other uniformed personnel may be targeted. Please ensure that you take steps to keep yourself safe by not travelling to work or coming home in your uniform and staying vigilant where you can. If you are able to avoid the area affected, please do so, and stay aware of any road closures that might affect your journeys.​


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Tory candidate called for Bristol to be bombed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More traditional to ask the friendly bombs to fall on slough


----------



## dessiato (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A local NHS trust has actually sent this out to staff
> 
> Protests in Bristol​​You may already be aware of the protests that took place in Bristol on Sunday 21 March, against the proposed Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill. The protest, which began peacefully in the afternoon, descended into chaos later in the evening, with scenes of violence and vandalism in the city centre directed at the police officers and police vehicles responding to the incident.​​We know that some of you may have found the images or videos of the scenes distressing. We want to reach out to let you know that support is available, and if you are feeling shaken up by anything you may have seen on the news or on social media, please do reach out to us.​​We also know that some of you may have family or friends in the Avon and Somerset Police force, and that it will have been a worrying night for you as reports started to surface about officers sustaining injuries.​​Our Employee Assistance Programme, PAM Assist, offers a free and confidential telephone service for all staff (XXXXXXXXXXXXX), if you would like to talk about anything. PAM Assist also offers rapid access to counselling – more information can be found here. Please also have a chat with your line manager and look through the HR pages on Ourspace, there is plenty of information here about where to go if you need some support.​​Please be aware that there is a possibility that protesting will continue. Although violence was directed at police officers during the protests, we cannot discount the risk that other uniformed personnel may be targeted. Please ensure that you take steps to keep yourself safe by not travelling to work or coming home in your uniform and staying vigilant where you can. If you are able to avoid the area affected, please do so, and stay aware of any road closures that might affect your journeys.​


This pisses me off. Not the offer of counselling, which might be a good idea generally, but I can't imagine that there's anyone who would be protesting about the police who would also consider attacking the NHS. It seems to be a very overt, despicable, desperate, attempt to blacken the name of the protesters.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

dessiato said:


> This pisses me off. Not the offer of counselling, which might be a good idea generally, but I can't imagine that there's anyone who would be protesting about the police who would also consider attacking the NHS. It seems to be a very overt, despicable, desperate, attempt to blacken the name of the protesters.


It's inappropriately partisan. The offer of support to staff is good, pretty much everything else rather less so, and absolutely beyond the remit of the person doing it.

It might as well be signed BLUE LIVES MATTER with a Punisher logo at the top.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 23, 2021)

I wonder whether the NHS trust realises that there may well be staff who have relatives who were on the demonstration. Or were the demonstrators all bussed in from 'outside'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I wonder whether the NHS trust realises that there may well be staff who have relatives who were on the demonstration. Or were the demonstrators all bussed in from 'outside'?


Or indeed staff who were at the demo


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I wonder whether the NHS trust realises that there may well be staff who have relatives who were on the demonstration. Or were the demonstrators all bussed in from 'outside'?


Like so many of the cops you mean?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2021)

dessiato said:


> This pisses me off. Not the offer of counselling, which might be a good idea generally, but I can't imagine that there's anyone who would be protesting about the police who would also consider attacking the NHS. It seems to be a very overt, despicable, desperate, attempt to blacken the name of the protesters.


The pathologisation of fear. Although I work in the counselling field, I find myself getting quite pissed off with the way some practitioners will insist on trying to pigeonhole normal emotional reactions to things as "stuff you need help with".

And, although it's not particularly the fault of the counselling providers here, it seems to me that the writer of the email is trying to encourage or prompt the idea that people should feel fearful. For all I know, it's perfectly well-intentioned, but even if so, it's ham-fisted and not very helpful. If it's not well-intentioned, then it's an attempt to use individuals' genuine discomfort as a stick to beat a specific group with.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The pathologisation of fear. Although I work in the counselling field, I find myself getting quite pissed off with the way some practitioners will insist on trying to pigeonhole normal emotional reactions to things as "stuff you need help with".
> 
> And, although it's not particularly the fault of the counselling providers here, it seems to me that the writer of the email is trying to encourage or prompt the idea that people should feel fearful. For all I know, it's perfectly well-intentioned, but even if so, it's ham-fisted and not very helpful. If it's not well-intentioned, then it's an attempt to use individuals' genuine discomfort as a stick to beat a specific group with.


For the avoidance of any doubt, this came from a specialist _Mental Health Foundation Trust_!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

People are currently gathering at College Green in Bristol to highlight the disproportionate impact the Bill will have on travellers.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 23, 2021)

I mean having spent time in a mh unit the uncomfortable fact is that there is crossover between NHS and police attitudes and behaviour


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> For the avoidance of any doubt, this came from a specialist _Mental Health Foundation Trust_!


Actually, that really doesn't surprise me. Some of the clunkiest stuff I've ever seen has been perpetrated by the NHS's mental health sector. Which isn't to say they don't also do great work, but I've encountered examples of a lack of professionalism which, if I'd done them, would have had me booted off the accredited register before I could blink.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2021)

id much rather have the NHS than not have it, but it is there to maintain capital and the state, it’s really not that incongruous for an NHS Trust to issue something like this


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2021)

I thought it was there to make sick people better, but sure.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeah, it’s just healthcare and totally separate from political and economic agendas (is that a thing, anywhere?). As we can see in the AWP communique upthread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

strung out said:


> I thought it was there to make sick people better, but sure.


mib has a solid point here


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2021)

Be still my beating heart


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Be still my beating heart


coming just days after teuchter said something vaguely worth reading I think we may be seeing events prophesied for the end times


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 23, 2021)

I brought it up in work. Most people supported the protest. Uncertain about how far it went but largely supportive of the protest which is an understandable public stance.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> id much rather have the NHS than not have it, but it is there to maintain capital and the state, it’s really not that incongruous for an NHS Trust to issue something like this



Absolutely. The whole recovery model is also weighted towards the capitalist idea of recovery. It might not be stuck too, but it's definitely there.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2021)

yep.

Make you better? You’re not sick. Take ownership, take responsibility, get off benefits/services, back into work. Recovery


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

I see crime in Avon is really low so the cops can assign scores of officers to track down people from the other day Man charged over homemade spear at Bristol 'kill the bill' riot


----------



## teqniq (Mar 23, 2021)

Entirely predictable I'm afraid. I bet they're going through all the CCTV and bodycam (which amazingly hasn't gotten 'lost') footage with a fine tooth-comb.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I see crime in Avon is really low so the cops can assign scores of officers to track down people from the other day Man charged over homemade spear at Bristol 'kill the bill' riot



It’s depressing that lots of people are going to get punished harshly. It was evident from the news pictures that people will be identifiable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Moose said:


> It’s depressing that lots of people are going to get punished harshly. It was evident from the news pictures that people will be identifiable.


Yeh and this has nothing to do with justice, it has everything to do with the cops reacting to losing control.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2021)

strung out said:


> I thought it was there to make sick people better, but sure.


That isn't always very evident with mental healthcare. Although, of course, a large reason for that has been the chronic underfunding of the sector over decades.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr Moose said:


> It’s depressing that lots of people are going to get punished harshly. It was evident from the news pictures that people will be identifiable.


Especially during the pandemic, when it will be impossible to punish or prevent the wearing of masks, people should be encouraged so to do, and hats and hoods etc All to stop the virus from identifying individuals.


----------



## strung out (Mar 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Yeah, it’s just healthcare and totally separate from political and economic agendas (is that a thing, anywhere?). As we can see in the AWP communique upthread.


I disagree that that's what the NHS is there to do, but accept that that may be what it ends up doing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Especially during the pandemic, when it will be impossible to punish or prevent the wearing of masks, people should be encouraged so to do, and hats and hoods etc All to stop the virus from identifying individuals.


Yeh after all the efforts cops and politicians have made to ban the wearing of masks on demos it seems to fly in the face of reason to abandon wearing them now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2021)

Cid said:


> It just makes our movements very easy to demonise/ridicule as far as I can see. I mean the antivaxxers/conspiracy side of things of course...



They/we are being demonised anyway and there is naff all we can do about that. We can't stop the antivaxxers doing/being what they are. It's certainly not an ideal situation, far from it. I suppose all things considered I still possess 'hope' and that is what is helping me see that the State being bombarded with descent from all sides as a good thing. Naive, for sure but not willfully so. We can't ignore the back drop to all of this, the daily evidence of just how corrupt and dishonest the tories are...more and more people are seeing that.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 23, 2021)

you kinda get the impression with the NHS if you gave it enough money it'd sort its own problems out but that definitely wouldn't happen with the police


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> People are currently gathering at College Green in Bristol to highlight the disproportionate impact the Bill will have on travellers.


Oh no! (((police officers and people who have friends or family who are police officers)))


Kevbad the Bad said:


> Especially during the pandemic, when it will be impossible to punish or prevent the wearing of masks, people should be encouraged so to do, and hats and hoods etc All to stop the virus from identifying individuals.


I swear I remember once seeing something that was worded along the lines of "baseball caps and sunglasses can help protect your skin from the harmful effects of UV and CCTV rays" or something similar. Can anyone remember/know what the source of that would have been?


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> They/we are being demonised anyway and there is naff all we can do about that. We can't stop the antivaxxers doing/being what they are. It's certainly not an ideal situation, far from it. I suppose all things considered I still possess 'hope' and that is what is helping me see that the State being bombarded with descent from all sides as a good thing. Naive, for sure but not willfully so. We can't ignore the back drop to all of this, the daily evidence of just how corrupt and dishonest the tories are...more and more people are seeing that.



I think for me it gets back to Corbyn, and in line with that the people many of us got into bed with around the STWC etc back in the day. Should we be uncritically inclusive? Anti-vaxxers etc are very much in that realm of anti-semitic conspiracy theories. I just think that 'we' (and I realise that the idea that 'we' have any control over these things, or even that there is any definable 'we' is a little absurd) have to get on top of this shit somehow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> you kinda get the impression with the NHS if you gave it enough money it'd sort its own problems out but that definitely wouldn't happen with the police


Throwing money at cops is just chucking it away


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Throwing money at cops is just chucking it away


And you'd be charged with having an offensive weapon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> And you'd be charged with having an offensive weapon.


Or even without having one


----------



## kenny g (Mar 23, 2021)

Antivax conspiracy loon bollocks is a rabbit hole that is different but akin to SWP shite. Not to be tolerated. An enemy's enemy is not necessarily a friend.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 23, 2021)

Tents being put up on College Green, 200 folk, more arriving.

Another demo in Brighton Saturday, evening this time.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2021)

XR giving it some about "legal protest" and how _they_ have marshals and people trained in de-escalation blah blah  
"wasn't us ossifer, we wouldn't do that, oh no not us"









						Campaign groups in Bristol speak out after peaceful protest turned violent
					

"We are in solidarity with Bristol's citizens and other activists in nonviolent protest"




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				






> A prominent Bristol campaign group has said Sunday's riot shows why it is "essential" that peaceful protests are not outlawed.
> 
> Extinction Rebellion (XR) Bristol said as there was no specific organiser of the 'Kill the Bill' protest, at least in part due to the threat of a hefty coronavirus fine, no one had responsibility for planning or liaising with police.
> 
> ...


----------



## keybored (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> And to be clear this isn't a case of struggling to find ten to fill out a listicle - there were three biggish ones in 2011 alone, not just Stokes Croft I but also in the wake of Mark Duggan's killing; locally significant ones like Knowle West in 1998 when a police station was besieged over the failure of authorities to keep local communities informed about the location of child killer Sidney Cooke; mini ones like 2013 when police, still smarting from losing various anarchist suspects over stuff tried to close down an impromptu Thatcher's Dead street party; as well as countless others.
> 
> And yet institutional amnesia kicks in every time after each one...


1990 Council Tax demo on College Green.


> 26 people were arrested. Both police and demonstrators were seriously injured. One police officer was kicked unconscious when he tried to make an arrest. Six more were dragged out of their van. PC David Wallis, who had served in Northern Ireland, described the situation as 'worse than Ulster'. From here, activity spread to the rest of England and Wales.







__





						Chapter 4: Riot And Rebellion
					






					libcom.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

keybored said:


> 1990 Council Tax demo on College Green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Tents being put up on College Green, 200 folk, more arriving.
> 
> Another demo in Brighton Saturday, evening this time.


I've seen tweets in the last hour from FirstBus saying buses are being diverted around College Green/the Centre. Not sure what's happening but I doubt it's good

Bristol Post live blog reports that the protest is being 'dispersed', timestamped 2210


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> I've seen tweets in the last hour from FirstBus saying buses are being diverted around College Green/the Centre. Not sure what's happening but I doubt it's good
> 
> Bristol Post live blog reports that the protest is being 'dispersed', timestamped 2210



Loads of police at the moment.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> I've seen tweets in the last hour from FirstBus saying buses are being diverted around College Green/the Centre. Not sure what's happening but I doubt it's good
> 
> Bristol Post live blog reports that the protest is being 'dispersed', timestamped 2210


Especially as the First Bus account signed off at 7pm, but has come back with two very detailed urgent redirection messages three hours later.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 23, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Loads of police at the moment.



Moved in. Protest was completely peaceful.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

Bit weird for a BBC journalist to say something like that. Maybe they'll correct him later

ETA: and he deleted! Screenshot:


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Bit weird for a BBC journalist to say something like that. Maybe they'll correct him later



Means it's been particularly bloody no doubt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


>



There's nothing cops like better than a target that's immobile like that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

Live stream from Deanery Road:

_removed, wasn't aware the streamer is dodge_


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>




jebus look at young cop getting overexcited about his authority


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Live stream from Deanery Road:
> 
> xxxx


Caveat emptor - that livestreamer is Christopher Batt from Hartcliffe AKA ‘Tyrant Finder UK’





__





						A Who’s Who of the ‘Migrant Hunters’ – Antifascist Research Collective
					






					network23.org


----------



## BillRiver (Mar 23, 2021)

Tonight's the night for police in Bristol to wreak revenge, it seems.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Caveat emptor - that livestreamer is Christopher Batt from Hartcliffe AKA ‘Tyrant Finder UK’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta, should I take the link down?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Ta, should I take the link down?


Aviram, Booth, ITV and BBC are all down there so might not be necessary to give him views he can monetize and use to fund his refugee harassment jaunts I guess


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Ta, should I take the link down?


Removed it anyway


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Aviram, Booth, ITV and BBC are all down there so might not be necessary to give him views he can monetize and use to fund his refugee harassment jaunts I guess


Yeah, done it. Apologies. Might wanna edit your quote

It's not very interesting there anyway, Deanery Road is a dead end almost anyway so they can't block anything or go anywhere other than down to Hotwells really


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

JTG said:


> Yeah, done it. Apologies. Might wanna edit your quote
> 
> It's not very interesting there anyway, Deanery Road is a dead end almost anyway so they can't block anything or go anywhere other than down to Hotwells really


No worries, all done. Think the far right livestreamers have been sniffing around a lot of this sort of thing recently


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

The Fidos are back


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

I would be incredibly surprised if this stops with Bristol


----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2021)

Maybe the state is counting on it.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm kind of weary of trying to explain to my normie mates why my traveller friends are so scared of this legislation. Fuck knows how tiring it must be for travellers themselves


----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeah totally agree. Mainstream bigotry deemed acceptable in 'polite' discussion.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Yeah totally agree. Mainstream bigotry deemed acceptable in 'polite' discussion.


That's exactly it. Had a row with an old friend today because he was being derogatory about someone interviewed on telly because they had piercings etc. When it's that base level of ignorance and/or thoughtlessness I can't really hold it in


----------



## albionism (Mar 24, 2021)

The Guardian today publishing the photos of 8 people wanted
by the police in connection with events the other night in Bristol.
Fucking boot-licking wankers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

From earlier at College Green - riot copper drags fella sitting on ground backwards through police lines by his hair:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

More from around there and then, with additional comments by Tristan Cork helping contextualise the various videos:










“As part of that same operation, here's a video taken by someone who describes how police officers in riot gear were trampling through the memorial shrine for Sarah Everard on College Green”.


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

JTG said:


> Bit weird for a BBC journalist to say something like that. Maybe they'll correct him later
> 
> ETA: and he deleted! Screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 260020



Just quoting to highlight the deleted tweet and screenshot


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

Help is at hand:


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## kropotkin (Mar 24, 2021)

Odd. Is seen the "deleted tweet" from Andrew Plant after it wa sent. I just went to look at his time line and it wasn't deleted :


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 24, 2021)

JTG said:


> I'm kind of weary of trying to explain to my normie mates why my traveller friends are so scared of this legislation. Fuck knows how tiring it must be for travellers themselves





JTG said:


> That's exactly it. Had a row with an old friend today because he was being derogatory about someone interviewed on telly because they had piercings etc. When it's that base level of ignorance and/or thoughtlessness I can't really hold it in



...but ...but ...they're not _normal, _they're not like _us_, why can't they get _proper_ jobs and be like _everyone else_? The police are only reacting, they wouldn't start any trouble _would they_, it's their job to uphold the law and I can't meet my family so why should _those_ people be allowed to meet up ...

Etc etc. Utterly fucking depressing how little empathy or understanding so many people have.

I do hope that this doesn't stop with Bristol, but I really fear the pendulum swing is too far the other way these days, that we're living through a perfect storm of the fear of refugees ("migrants") and anyone else who is "other" combined with the "success" of capitalism and Tories to roll out the vaccine, along with a general swing to authoritarianism because of the importance of "the rules" to combat Corona ... I feel like an awful lot of people will be perfectly happy with more draconian measures in this bill because they don't think they will personally be affected, only _troublemakers_


----------



## existentialist (Mar 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Which presumably means that the police enquiries end, and they can breathe a sigh of relief at not having to explain how yet another of their officers turned out to be a violent thug.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 24, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Odd. Is seen the "deleted tweet" from Andrew Plant after it wa sent. I just went to look at his time line and it wasn't deleted :View attachment 260024


That's probably cached on your device.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2021)

Fucking awful guardian reporting here








						Police in Bristol ‘feel under siege’ after second night of unrest
					

Rank-and-file officers’ leader says colleagues ‘battered and bruised’ after protest turned violent




					www.theguardian.com
				



So it _sounds_ from the headline and sub that it kicked off again but there's nothing to support that from a careful reading, just that riot cops were sent in last night


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 24, 2021)

Impressive stuff:




Does anyone know if the squatted pizza shop is still going? Anyone in the Wardour Street area who can check it out?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Fucking awful guardian reporting here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody definitely doesn't understand what a siege is though


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 24, 2021)

The cops' feelings don't care about your facts.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 24, 2021)

Some splendid balance in that article, looking at it: they have quotes from the national Police Federation Chairman, "a police spokesperson", and from Ch Supt Claire Armes. So you have to admit they really have covered all sides of the issue, what more could you want?


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

I understand there are about 14 arrestees still being held in Bristol from last night


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

They nicked ‘detained’ Martin Booth because they didn't believe he was a journalist 









						'I calmly told police I was a journalist, but they said they didn't believe me'
					

Bristol24/7 Editor Martin Booth was briefly detained by police during Tuesday's protests




					www.bristol247.com
				




ETA

Martin Booth is a local journalist and he turns up at pretty much everything, and as you can see he is very, very recognisable.

I may sometimes be critical of his style and some of the things he chooses to cover, but he is a journalist, and has been for a long time. 

He was even interviewed by (IIRC) both ITV and BBC on-camera on Sunday/Monday in his capacity as an on-the-spot reporter with an eye witness account.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if there's a way to donate to Bristol Defendant Solidarity or a similar group? I would guess that there are going to be a lot of legal costs in the months to come, and it would be good to get the information circulating now while everyone's eyes are on the situation.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 260001


On the occasion of that Poll Tax demo I remember walking back down Deanery Road to go to my car, as I had to get home and go to work early next day. Whilst the crowd were round the front the councillors had finished their meeting and were coming out in their cars the back way, on Deanery Road. Too late to alert anybody. No mobile phones in those days.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to donate to Bristol Defendant Solidarity or a similar group? I would guess that there are going to be a lot of legal costs in the months to come, and it would be good to get the information circulating now while everyone's eyes are on the situation.


Contact details (I presume they haven't changed recently):

*Phone* – 07510283424 | * Email* – bristoldefendantsolidarity[at]riseup.net



			https://twitter.com/BristolDefenda1


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

More riot arrests as officers and journalist 'assaulted'
					

Police say a member of the media was attacked




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				






> Avon and Somerset police say they are now investigating assaults on 40 officers and one member of the media. One officer was initially reported to have a broken arm, but *police have now confirmed no officers suffered broken bones*...
> 
> “The fact we’re investigating 40 assaults on officers *and a member of the media* as the result of one incident shows the scale of wanton disorder which took place that night.”



Obvs some assaults on members of the media are more important than others.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2021)

good summary of some of the legal detail in the Bill here from ACAB Andy
Dissident Island Radio 
(01:25:43 – 01:41:00)


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

Booth is accusing the police of lying here:



Quite something, he's not exactly Mr Anti-Establishment


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> More riot arrests as officers and journalist 'assaulted'
> 
> 
> Police say a member of the media was attacked
> ...


Great use of the passive "was reported" there. Police told reporters that broken bones had occurred. We now know this to be untrue.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

JTG said:


> Great use of the passive "was reported" there. Police told reporters that broken bones had occurred. We now know this to be untrue.


Well, except for the ones they inflicted on others


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

Al from Bristol Cable confirming this was part of a pre-planned conspiracy by thugs both in and out of Bristol to launch a violent assault:


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Al from Bristol Cable confirming this was part of a pre-planned conspiracy by thugs both in and out of Bristol to launch a violent assault:



Ah memories. First Stokes Croft riot I almost started awarding myself spotting points for different forces. Devon & Cornwall, Dorset, Wiltshire, Gwent, South Wales, Gloucestershire, Thames Valley & West Mercia were all in attendance iirc


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, except for the ones they inflicted on others


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 24, 2021)

Marvin out saying "last night was counter productive? You have to have a real strategy and how are you going to influence Westminster? "

Utterly laughable and utterly out of touch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

Police love beating journalists whom they feel aren't sufficiently submissive. Similarly they love to toss about sneering and vague accusations about the journalistic credentials of those whom they batter, as though they could be trusted to be impartial arbiters of the trade.

As this from 2000 shows, it's not a new thing:









						Grief encounter
					

Rising numbers of reporters say the police have harassed or assaulted them. Are they paying the price for activists posing as journalists? Or is it an attack on press freedom? Andrew Wasley reports




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Marvin out saying "last night was counter productive? You have to have a real strategy and how are you going to influence Westminster? "
> 
> Utterly laughable and utterly out of touch.


In lockstep with all the city MPs and WECA mayor candidate Dan Norris there.

Rees will win for various dull reasons. Green candidate Sandy Hore-Ruthven has also been loyally pro-police


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 24, 2021)

JTG said:


> In lockstep with all the city MPs and WECA mayor candidate Dan Norris there.
> 
> Rees will win for various dull reasons. Green candidate Sandy Hore-Ruthven has also been loyally pro-police



Is there a mayor election? I only just got the thing through the post. Of course I expect no different mind.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Marvin out saying "last night was counter productive? You have to have a real strategy and how are you going to influence Westminster? "
> 
> Utterly laughable and utterly out of touch.


Says Mr Bristol Arena Bristol Metro Bus Bristol Tube I'll Build 2,000 New Homes A Year Loves Bullying Journalists


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2021)

JTG said:


> Ah memories. First Stokes Croft riot I almost started awarding myself spotting points for different forces. Devon & Cornwall, Dorset, Wiltshire, Gwent, South Wales, Gloucestershire, Thames Valley & West Mercia were all in attendance iirc


In 2011 there were Scottish cops in london and seen Welsh before too


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Is there a mayor election? I only just got the thing through the post. Of course I expect no different mind.


There's two! Bristol and West of England


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Says Mr Bristol Arena Bristol Metro Bus Bristol Tube I'll Build 2,000 New Homes A Year Loves Bullying Journalists


Hated by most of his own councillors mind


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

JTG said:


> Green candidate Sandy Hore-Ruthven has also been loyally pro-police



Yet the Greens' PCC candidate, Cleo Lake, has been critical of the Avin' It Somewhere Constantly



Edited for typo


----------



## JTG (Mar 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yet the Greens' PCC candidate, Cleo Lane, has been critical of the Avin' It Somewhere Constantly
> 
> View attachment 260148


The Greens have a policy of anyone can say anything they like and it's fine. A bit like the Lib Dems party policy only it's for individuals


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 25, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yet the Greens' PCC candidate, Cleo Lane, has been critical of the Avin' It Somewhere Constantly
> 
> View attachment 260148


It's Cleo Lake........

Not Cleo Laine, famous British singer- popular on primetime 70s telly.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 25, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> It's Cleo Lake........
> View attachment 260157
> Not Cleo Laine
> View attachment 260158


D'oh - apols, corrected, cheers


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 260001



I'm pretty sure I organised that!


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2021)

So, what's the next round? Bristol, Manchester and Kingston listed here:



Also, nice flyer for the squatted pizza shop:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't know if this has been posted about already:


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 25, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Don't know if this has been posted about already:



No suprise there. 
I imagine that BLM and the kill the bill protesters some of whom crossover might be all out in force this weekend knowing Bristol.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 25, 2021)

Police retract claims that officers suffered broken bones at Bristol protest
					

Avon and Somerset force said in press release officers had broken bones and one had a punctured lung




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Police retract claims that officers suffered broken bones at Bristol protest
> 
> 
> Avon and Somerset force said in press release officers had broken bones and one had a punctured lung
> ...


both angry and disappointed by the news.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 25, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Police retract claims that officers suffered broken bones at Bristol protest
> 
> 
> Avon and Somerset force said in press release officers had broken bones and one had a punctured lung
> ...



Just saw this elsewhere on the net with the caption "no officers were harmed in the making of this riot"


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2021)

Shocked, shocked I say. Won't somebody think of the poor police van tho


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2021)

My Freeman of the land style argument.

Avon no longer exists and Bristol isn’t in Somerset. Therefore the A&S constabulary have no jurisdiction in Bristol so all branches based in the city must be dissolved.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)

Remember walls have ears, people 



Jeff Robinson said:


> A&S constabulary must be dissolved



*INTERNET HATEMONGER PLANS
HORRIFIC ACID ATTACK ON
BRAVE BRISTOL BOBBIES*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)

Now in Bristol:


----------



## existentialist (Mar 26, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Now in Bristol:



This is gaining momentum. Good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 26, 2021)

Some split off. It's been pretty party like so far lots of music. Not sure how much longer that will last.


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

Big sit down demo outside Bridewell nick. Riot police on the fringes. Chants of "where's your broken arm" and "peaceful protest"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

You have to ask whether Mr Pilton was being entirely truthful about his name tbh


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

Sit down protest outside Bridewell (the building with bright lights visible at the start of the clip as the camera starts to pan)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 26, 2021)

Police flexing  Noticible build up behind lines people still sitting.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2021)

As a man no longer in his youthful full prime , I should be thinking about golf and garden rather than raging at the pigs. Oh well


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

Do cops get time and a half from 11pm and is that why they're always ordered to break it up at 10?


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)

Former spycop chief Chris Greany flexing his Best Gags tonight:


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

Forcing people up Union Street towards Tesco & The Galleries


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Former spycop chief Chris Greany flexing his Best Gags tonight:



(Greany also led the Operation Withern dragnet in the wake of the 2011 England-wide riots)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)

WOT NO SAMURAI SWORDS?!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

That's the bottom of the M32, Portland Square (St Pauls) is just a few yards away up those side streets on the right


----------



## JTG (Mar 26, 2021)

There seems to be more action on the south side of Broadmead as well, around Castle Park


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Hemming people into St. Paul's and attacking them with dogs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Dude above being arrested


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hemming people into St. Paul's and attacking them with dogs



Allowing a riot to spread into St Pauls is an... interesting approach


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 27, 2021)

Fucking hell. Not seen this level of sustained police violence for many years.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Fucking hell. Not seen this level of sustained police violence for many years.


They would appear to have been given carte blanche to do whatever they want


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Dude above being arrested


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Allowing a riot to spread into St Pauls is an... interesting approach


That thought appears to have popped into someone else's head too


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> They would appear to have been given carte blanche to do whatever they want


Yep. Reminds me of what was dished out in the 80s.it comes from the top.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> They would appear to have been given carte blanche to do whatever they want


Looking less Carte Blanchett and more R Lee Marshy


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 27, 2021)

Left at about 9:30 as you could see the cops getting ready to move in and I'm on best behaviour. Hope people are safe. Agree about St Paul's. 

What's happening across the UK tomorrow?


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> That thought appears to have popped into someone else's head too



Yeah, Portland/Brunswick Squares probably not too bad. They don't want to be taking too many cops further than that though


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

To quote the words of Chris Greany back at him and those boilersuited shitkickers whom he so clearly wishes to still be leading out there, “If you were involved you will be on camera. Someone will know you. We will find you and we will come and get you. Surrender before we get you!”

You may think you are anonymous, protected by the Blue Code, inoculated against punishment, secure and safe from shame, guilt or repercussions, but in the end, you will be found out, because you always are 

Because actions. have. consequences.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Left at about 9:30 as you could see the cops getting ready to move in and I'm on best behaviour. Hope people are safe. Agree about St Paul's.
> 
> What's happening across the UK tomorrow?





Bristol, Manchester, Kingston, Sheffield, Birmingham, Brighton, Cambridge, Cardiff, Winchester, Bath, Portsmouth, and Lancaster this weekend, apparently. Dunno if owt's on in London though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> To quote the words of Chris Greany back at him and those boilersuited shitkickers whom he so clearly wishes to still be leading out there, “If you were involved you will be on camera. Someone will know you. We will find you and we will come and get you. Surrender before we get you!”
> 
> You may think you are anonymous, protected by the Blue Code, inoculated against punishment, secure and safe from shame, guilt or repercussions, but in the end, you will be found out, because you always are
> 
> Because actions. have. consequences.


Yeh, if you know 'em shop 'em

All of them will have form


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Dude above being arrested



Here's that lad's stream from when he was arrested - copper asked him what his stream was called, he named it, copper said he couldn't hear so could he come closer, fella said “If I come closer, you won't hit me will you?”, “No no, course not”, then when the bloke moves closer and says his stream's name again, copper grabs him and tells him he's under arrest because “You were involved in violent disorder on Saturday night, you've been identified as being involved...”

“What Saturday night? What, you mean here?”
“Yes, you were involved, you've been identified as having been involved...on suspicion of violent disorder.”
“I wasn't here mate!”



Well iffy, and the snatch squad can't even manage the basics of getting the day right.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

_Waves to Jaipur and Karachi_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh, and obvs some journos got a discreet amount of bashing about too


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Here's that lad's stream from when he was arrested - copper asked him what his stream was called, he named it, copper said he couldn't hear so could he come closer, fella said “If I come closer, you won't hit me will you?”, “No no, course not”, then when the bloke moves closer and says his stream's name again, copper grabs him and tells him he's under arrest because “You were involved in violent disorder on Saturday night, you've been identified as being involved...”
> 
> “What Saturday night? What, you mean here?”
> “Yes, you were involved, you've been identified as having been involved...on suspicion of violent disorder.”
> ...



Bit naive of him but apparently he'd been streaming for seven hours so was probably not thinking straight


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Bit naive of him but apparently he'd been streaming for seven hours so was probably not thinking straight


Trusay, and I would refer the Rt Hon Gentleman to my statement of 21st March:



> Definitely DON'T LIVESTREAM


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Trusay, and I would refer the Rt Hon Gentleman to my statement of 21st March:



It's the first time I've come across it at protests. Felt it was a bit odd on the whole and I spent time wondering how many of them were actually allies too. Probably not many.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for these updates. Funny how they cut services so drastically that there is barely a police presence and involvement with communities yet they still remain the worst sort of obedient attack dogs if you answer back. Well done and best wishes to those out tonight in legitimate protest.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Oh, and obvs some journos got a discreet amount of bashing about too



Must be half a dozen journalists they've either arrested or assaulted this week


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Must be half a dozen journalists they've either arrested or assaulted this week


That's probably the equivalent of the entire provincial newspaper newsrooms of the West Country at current levels of staffing


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> That's probably the equivalent of the entire provincial newspaper newsrooms of the West Country at current levels of staffing


And half of that's the sports desk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> And half of that's the sports desk


I hear the Cornish quoits correspondent took a right toeing


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

The Avon & Somerset were humiliated on Sunday and they've been out for revenge all week since. Third violent rampage by them in six days. Make no mistake, their intention is to smash this movement and consolidate their new powers. They have the full backing of the state.

Question is, what is the country going to do about it?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> The Avon & Somerset were humiliated on Sunday and they've been out for revenge all week since. Third violent rampage by them in six days. Make no mistake, their intention is to smash this movement and consolidate their new powers. They have the full backing of the state.
> 
> Question is, what is the country going to do about it?


I imagine that they are hoping that, by coming down hard on protesters, they will discourage others from joining.

I suspect that this will turn out to be monumentally naive.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> The Avon & Somerset were humiliated on Sunday and they've been out for revenge all week since. Third violent rampage by them in six days. Make no mistake, their intention is to smash this movement and consolidate their new powers. They have the full backing of the state.
> 
> Question is, what is the country going to do about it?



Sling Priti Patel out on her ear.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm sometimes a bit dubious about protests that go like this. Seems everytime the police say it was protesters that caused it and protesters say the police caused it but this is something else. I've not seen this level of violence by the police in this country in my adult life I don't think.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 27, 2021)

Next up,  internment


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 27, 2021)

What's happening on the ground now? I can still hear helicopters out but no reporting.


----------



## Rimbaud (Mar 27, 2021)

I am fucking raging watching these scenes and I'm gonna be out on the streets on the first opportunity, sure I'm not the only one either.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 27, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> What's happening on the ground now? I can still hear helicopters out but no reporting.



From what I can gather it's largely dispersed.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 27, 2021)

That's bad... That's really fucking bad... How anyone can defend that is beyond me.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> That's bad... That's really fucking bad... How anyone can defend that is beyond me.



The trouble is, they rarely ever HAVE to defend it. Culture of impunity.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The trouble is, they rarely ever HAVE to defend it. Culture of impunity.



I don't mean them I mean the sort of people who think this is good policing and so on. 

I've read wall to wall comments of people on local media supporting the police in this. You're right though, they can get away with shooting a bloke in the back of the head so smashing a woman in the face with a shield is hardly gonna cause them any problems. It's the gratuitous nature and not giving a fuck it was all filmed tonight is what I find disturbing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


>



Police are generally pretty cagey about releasing their complete use-of-force manuals, but certainly edge strikes with the short shield is a taught technique (as illustrated in court cases related to injuries sustained by protesters - including miscarriage - at the 2011 G20 in London, and at the inquest into the killing of Ian Tomlinson at same).

The 2004 ACPO Public Order Standards Tactics & Training Manual has sections on use of shields.



> *Shield Tactics
> 
> Objectives*
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Must be half a dozen journalists they've either arrested or assaulted this week



That’s a lot of compo to pay out.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 27, 2021)

Is there a list of local actions for this weekend anywhere?


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Remember the Home Secretary was raging at A&S Plod for how they policed the Colston thing last summer. Can imagine that they're now trying to show they're not a soft touch after all


----------



## Peter Painter (Mar 27, 2021)

Protests against the Bill today:

Sheffield, 2pm, Devonshire Green
Kingston-upon-Thames, 1pm, Kingston High Street (opposite Barclays Bank)
Brighton, 5pm, The Level
Cambridge, 2pm, Parkside Police Station
Winchester, 4pm, Buttercross Monument
Bath, 2pm, Bath Abbey
Portsmouth, 1pm, Guildhall
Lancaster, 6pm, Dalton Square
Nottingham, 4pm, Forest Recreational Ground


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 27, 2021)

anyone know if anything is planned for leeds - and london?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 27, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> anyone know if anything is planned for leeds - and london?


Seen something on twitter. London April 3rd.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2021)

5pm kick-off for Brighton; showing good intent.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Remember the Home Secretary was raging at A&S Plod for how they policed the Colston thing last summer. Can imagine that they're now trying to show they're not a soft touch after all



Imagine if they went in like they have done. It would have been carnage and they were sensible not too.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 27, 2021)

Mrs i_hate_beckham and I went to College Green to watch from behind police lines. Fast forward a few hours and we are sat about 3 rows back from the riot police chanting. We went home when it started to rain as we both have jobs that it would not look good if we were nicked so decided to call it a night. I live next to Portland Square and the police helicopter was above my flat until after midnight. We didn't  realise the protest had moved to there. Might have gone back out had I known.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2021)

Going for the "poor horsies" approach now I see.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Going for the "poor horsies" approach now I see.



That's not really covered with paint


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> That's not really covered with paint


Most of it seems to be on the, er, horse straps? I don't know the precise term. I can't say it looks particularly distressed either.

I expect the officer with paint on his boot has gone down as having had his foot amputated.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 27, 2021)

From the mouth of the Gloucester Police Federation chair. This one openly admits that the police don't exist to protect the general public.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

nino_savatte said:


> From the mouth of the Gloucester Police Federation chair. This one openly admits that the police don't exist to protect the general public.
> 
> View attachment 260528


An honest copper makes a refreshing change


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2021)

Peter Painter said:


> Protests against the Bill today:
> 
> Sheffield, 2pm, Devonshire Green
> Kingston-upon-Thames, 1pm, Kingston High Street (opposite Barclays Bank)
> ...


Manchester, 1pm, St Peters Square


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Bit on the nose a copper throwing around the word ‘consent’ like it's an old crisp wrapper, given recent events.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

nino_savatte said:


> From the mouth of the Gloucester Police Federation chair. This one openly admits that the police don't exist to protect the general public.
> 
> View attachment 260528


Definitely the kind of person who would slam dunk a full-on “And technically a tomato is a _fruit_ not a _vegetable_, so you lose!!!” on a kid during a family quiz.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)

Ouch.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Going for the "poor horsies" approach now I see.



Ammonia too, wonder if snooker balls are next Police told to wear protective clothing after 'ammonia smelt'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Of course, you can always rely on a gobshite Fed rep to parrot the boss-cop line in situations like these, right up to the point of pushing provably false claims, even









						Remembering Hillsborough: The guilty have names and faces (i) Paul Middup
					

Following the publication yesterday of the Hillsborough Independent Panel’s report on the Hillsborough Disaster of 15 April 1989, it is worth looking at some of the key figures who conspired …




					bristle.wordpress.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Desperately trying to win the comms war:




Possibly re this episode of four coppers doing their best to confront the hell out of a photographer?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Ammonia too, wonder if snooker balls are next Police told to wear protective clothing after 'ammonia smelt'


Don't forget USED SYRINGES!!! and/or DARTS!!!, both evidence-untroubled claims which I personally heard used in Magistrates in 1997, then repeated in the local rag, then mysteriously dropped and forgotten about and never mentioned again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2021)

Birmingham, Victoria Sq 3pm today


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Birmingham, Victoria Sq 3pm today


A 3pm kick off traditional on saturdays


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 27, 2021)

"confronted" lol


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Ouch.



Predictably enough, the Internet Bruise Detectives are coming out in droves. "no way that bruise is from yesterday, let me show you this chart I googled, checkmate libs"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Fascinating to watch ex-SB lifer Chris Hobbs stalking the Kingston #KillTheBill protest.




Hobbsie is a veteran spycop apologist (“I'm not an apologist but...”) who previously expressed that he is firmly of the belief that you are guilty until proven innocent (“any newly formed protest group would need to be closely monitored until its propensity for violence or lack of it could be established”).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

He's also previously claimed that Special Branch was 'monitoring' Combat 18 a full year prior to Stephen Lawrence being murdered - that is to say, a few months at most after its founding, or possibly only weeks or since its foundation. Which doesn't really bode well for the effectiveness of MPSB's efforts against the violent far right.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Manchester:



(Ugh @ the SWP placards)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Desperately trying to win the comms war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Marvin Rees has made a statement so wet I just needed to towel myself down after reading it

To summarise: people from outside Bristol, violence counter productive, A&S shown themselves capable of policing with sensitivity, blah blah

Wanker


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Marvin Rees has made a statement so wet I just needed to towel myself down after reading it
> 
> To summarise: people from outside Bristol, violence counter productive, A&S shown themselves capable of policing with sensitivity, blah blah
> 
> Wanker



Given his own father's interactions with said constabulary, an intriguing take


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Given his own father's interactions with said constabulary, an intriguing take


What a difference election makes. As the man with no name says in fistful of dollars, things look different from higher up


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2021)

The DFDS Liam Fox has the hot take on the Bristol Police riot:



When investors turn their back on this country, we'll know who to blame.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The DFDS Liam Fox has the hot take on the Bristol Police riot:
> 
> View attachment 260554
> 
> When investors turn their back on this country, we'll know who to blame.


When we want the input of Clevedon and Nailsea, we'll ask for it


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The DFDS Liam Fox has the hot take on the Bristol Police riot:
> 
> View attachment 260554
> 
> When investors turn their back on this country, we'll know who to blame.


After the association of Bristol with slaving was highlighted last year it is only things like the flinging of colston into the water and the fortitude shown in the face of police brutality that is redeeming Bristol's reputation


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Given his own father's interactions with said constabulary, an intriguing take


He's very keen to talk about the numbers of people coming in from outside the city, as though central Bristol isn't already a melting pot of dissatisfied young people, socialists, anarchists and other seditious sorts


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)

Well at least one MP is supporting the protestors.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well at least one MP is supporting the protestors.



I've seen OK stuff from Ian Byrne, Nadia Whittome, Bell Ribeiro-Addy, Claudia Webbe & Richard Burgon to varying degrees. No real surprises and obviously Bristol's own useless MPs have adhered strictly to the establishment line


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> I've seen OK stuff from Ian Byrne, Nadia Whittome, Bell Ribeiro-Addy, Claudia Webbe & Richard Burgon to varying degrees. No real surprises and obviously Bristol's own useless MPs have adhered strictly to the establishment line


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> I've seen OK stuff from Ian Byrne, Nadia Whittome, Bell Ribeiro-Addy, Claudia Webbe & Richard Burgon to varying degrees. No real surprises and obviously Bristol's own useless MPs have adhered strictly to the establishment line


If there are 650 MPs then now and again a few of them will make sensible comments


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



It's noticeable that with the exception of Burgon and Byrne, all the voices I named above are black or asian women

I'll be fascinated to hear if uber-feminist Jess Philips has anything to say about footage of a woman being punched in the face by a copper


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> It's noticeable that with the exception of Burgon and Byrne, all the voices I named above are black or asian women
> 
> I'll be fascinated to hear if uber-feminist Jess Philips has anything to say about footage of a woman being punched in the face by a copper


I expect she's a she shouldn't have been there feminist


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> If there are 650 MPs then now and again a few of them will make sensible comments


I'm sure they'll be weeded out before the next election by Keith's party cleansing machine


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I expect she's a she shouldn't have been there feminist


A woman's place is in the home


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> I'm sure they'll be weeded out before the next election by Keith's party cleansing machine


He has a little list


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> A woman's place is in the home


No, jp differs from that, a woman's place is in the house


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He has a little list


It may be little but I bet it's longer than his Hartlepool selection one


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Marvin accusing other people of being “politically illiterate and strategically inept” LOL


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Marvin accusing other people of being “politically illiterate and strategically inept” LOL



Hang on, protesting in Labour-led Bristol won't work - so does he want everyone to hop on a train to Taunton or something? Thought he only wanted locals expressing their views in town?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Hang on, protesting in Labour-led Bristol won't work - so does he want everyone to hop on a train to Taunton or something? Thought he only wanted locals expressing their views in town?


Three-dimensional chess, my friend, three-dimensional chess. You proles wouldn't understand.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Three-dimensional chess, my friend, three-dimensional chess. You proles wouldn't understand.


Off to Portishead to protest at A&S HQ. That'd give Fox something to complain about


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

ASC - fully committed to brutality against citizens from officers across the gender spectrum


----------



## Rimbaud (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm thinking that a good tactic might be for the protestors to try and identify themselves with the protests in Myanmar, Belarus and Hong Kong - it is after all primarily about basic democratic rights, and it helps to reframe things in a way that the establishment and police are less comfortable with. The media campaign against Corbyn was comfortable with his supporters overlapping a little with tankie "anti-imperialists" and the smear campaign hinged largely on magnifying some of the less salubrious fringes. 

Reversing that would be a good way to cause some narrative confusion. Also, we seem to be entering an age of democratic reversal, and it is high time that the western left made common cause with democratic movements worldwide instead of viewing all of them with "anti-imperialist" suspicion. I don't know about Myanmar or Belarus, but as for Hong Kong, it would help the movement to demonstrate that democratic principles are more than a mere tool used by western countries to criticise others.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> ASC - fully committed to brutality against citizens from officers across the gender spectrum



I've been quite anxious and down today, not least because of videos and pictures like that. Not that they shouldn't be shown but seeing it in all its horror has not been great


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> After the association of Bristol with slaving was highlighted last year it is only things like the flinging of colston into the water and the fortitude shown in the face of police brutality that is redeeming Bristol's reputation



A lot of people are really obsessed with the Colston statue thing. They see its potential as a symbolic moment and they're shitting bricks. For many a ten year sentence for hurting a statue's feelings doesn't go far enough, and only the rope will do. Furthermore, everyone in Bristol is guilty of Colston's removal and any and all retribution against them is justified.

It seems even very stupid people can sense when history is not on their side.

e2a: Digging even deeper into the midden heap that is twitter it seems even taking the knee is seen as an aggressive act by some, one which should be punished by the state. I just hope these people never need to tie their shoes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> I've been quite anxious and down today, not least because of videos and pictures like that. Not that they shouldn't be shown but seeing it in all its horror has not been great


I hear that, been thinking about the photographs of injuries sustained by the person I mentioned here, and flashing back to a more personal encounter with SG truncheons and angry attack dogs (leading to an extended period of physio) not unadjacent to where the longhaired livestreamer got sucker-nicked


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> Manchester:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ugh @ the SWP placards)




Eurgh indeed.

I went to the one organised by Sisters Uncut last weekend but skipped it this time as it was organised by SUTR. Doesn't feel like the right choice now ngl!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> It seems even very stupid people can sense when history is not on their side.



The only reason history wouldn't be on their side would be because of the fucking communistic teachers and social workers and the-

_I'm sorry, our live feed there appears to have cut out. 

Now here's Tom with the weather!_


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2021)

Angry that I can't go out on any demo atm, so I'll just place this here:


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I hear that, been thinking about the photographs of injuries sustained by the person I mentioned here, and flashing back to a more personal encounter with SG truncheons and angry attack dogs (leading to an extended period of physio) not unadjacent to where the longhaired livestreamer got sucker-nicked


I'm remembering Stokes Croft and the feelings of resentment that my neighbourhood had been invaded by tooled up maniacs from across the country who had arrived with the express purpose of battering my neighbours (and me if I'd been unlucky). It's now happening again


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> I've been quite anxious and down today, not least because of videos and pictures like that. Not that they shouldn't be shown but seeing it in all its horror has not been great



It's always upsetting. Made worse by the knowledge that there is zero prospect of those responsible being held to account, especially not when everyone from the prime minister on down has already lined up behind them. 

The one cold comfort is that the police's actions were so clearly motivated by cowardice and hatred. That's how they live their lives, in fear. Fear and piss-boiling rage at the fact that their own cowardice is shown up time and again by the fact there are always, always people willing to come out and stand up to them, with no weapons or armour or state backup whatsoever, and to do so not for overtime pay but because they believe it has to be done. 

They have already been punished for their actions, and the punishment is they that have to live out their days as the sort of miserable invertebrate that would do such things in the first place.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Marvin Rees and Thangam Debonnaire now being outflanked to the left by... Stephen Williams (Lib Dem Bristol West 2005-2015)


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Add Apsana Begum to the list of MPs speaking out


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well at least one MP is supporting the protestors.



Yebbut, she's female, foreign, and her surname is related to fruit, so she doesn't count </tory>


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yebbut, she's female, foreign, and her surname is related to fruit, so she doesn't count </tory>


 _“Why don’t they go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came. Then come back and show us how it is done.”_


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

Here we go in Manchester


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2021)

A nice clip of the bus strikers:


Not so nice from NetPol:


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2021)

1000+ out in Sheffield today. Marched through the city centre and sat down here and there (here being outside a cop shop and there being a main, but currently unused, road).  Very good natured, young, very noisy and jolly rude to the police, of whom only two were visible. I left about half four, after a bloke had read out two poems.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Quick Mark Metcalf report on Manchester today:


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2021)

Manchester


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Meanwhile In Brighton...


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2021)

Brighton on the move now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)

Another MP speaks out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

i think it's still early in this protest cycle so there's far more to come. if people are coming out like this in lockdown i think far more will come out as the covid situation eases.


----------



## iona (Mar 27, 2021)

iona said:


> Brighton on the move now


...and back at the police station


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 27, 2021)

Daughter is trying to find info on her friends who were arrested at the Manchester demo. Any links shee might try? Cheers


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Daughter is trying to find info on her friends who were arrested at the Manchester demo. Any links shee might try? Cheers


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


And it's this sort of thing which will make the summer a) long and b) hot


----------



## MrSki (Mar 27, 2021)

Good to see at least a few MPs are now speaking out.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2021)

Footage of GMP practicing their community outreach skills:


----------



## zahir (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Mar 27, 2021)

After a week of "violent protestors hurting our lovely policemen" bullshit, and "wanted" photos, The Guardian serves up this for balance?

'Protest is a human right': one long week in Bristol, a city with a history of dissent

I'm still fuming.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

These dudes will be elbow deep into ASC, Sussex and GMP management at the moment, ‘advising’ and ‘liaising’ and ‘supplementing’ like the good little technocrats they are:





__





						National Police Coordination Centre (NPoCC) - Powerbase
					






					powerbase.info


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2021)

zahir said:


>



If nothing else, this last week could well see the radicalisation of Booth


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

JTG said:


> If nothing else, this last week could well see the radicalisation of Booth


AND numerous Centrist Dads like David Schneider


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

Desperate times, desperate measures - reaching back past the cuddly, smiley PLO era and frantically rustling through the crappy old FIT toolkit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 27, 2021)

This from Brighton, two hours ago:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2021)

Sussex Incidents 999 is a cunt tbh. Wouldn’t surprise me if he films for the fuckin filth.


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 28, 2021)

Another good tweet from Samuel K


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The DFDS Liam Fox has the hot take on the Bristol Police riot:
> 
> View attachment 260554



I can't help but read that like a poem.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



They will kill someone


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They will kill someone


To be fair a couple had broken bones


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

I knew it


----------



## charlie mowbray (Mar 28, 2021)

If you didn't know already, it's a spoof.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 28, 2021)

charlie mowbray said:


> If you didn't know already, it's a spoof.



The real guardian will doubtless outflank it with something even stupider though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2021)

Protest laws move UK towards paramilitary policing, says former chief
					

Exclusive: Michael Barton, who led Durham force, says government should show common sense after pandemic




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2021)

Manchester getting GMPed:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Manchester getting GMPed:



It's now a competition among the cops to see who can use the most excessive force


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2021)

charlie mowbray said:


> If you didn't know already, it's a spoof.


Stef admits that trying to come up with stuff that's more unhinged than the material they already put out is increasingly difficult


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 28, 2021)

Iron fist and iron paw salute to this mighty canine!


----------



## Peter Painter (Mar 28, 2021)

The Bristol Police - Message in a Throttle


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 28, 2021)

> A statement on GMP’s arrest of one of our staff members.
> 
> Solidarity to everyone harmed by GMP yesterday, particularly young people.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2021)

This is decent









						The police have their version of the Bristol protests. Locals tell a different story
					

With claims of violent mobs wreaking havoc, the public risks being misled about how events really unfolded, says Matty Edwards, a journalist at the Bristol Cable




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 28, 2021)

So, what's the next round? I've seen these:


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 28, 2021)

Barnstaple Square, as in Devon?!?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 28, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Barnstaple Square, as in Devon?!?


Yep, that's the one - organised by Black Lives Matter North Devon, apparently: Black Lives Matter North Devon (@blacklivesmatternorthdevon) • Instagram photos and videos

Also, Newcastle:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2021)

JTG said:


> This is decent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that the guardian would ever give a misleading impression. Yeh that piece is good but there's been some awful shite in that paper


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 29, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Barnstaple Square, as in Devon?!?



My home town, representing


----------



## JTG (Mar 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Not that the guardian would ever give a misleading impression. Yeh that piece is good but there's been some awful shite in that paper


Of course. That one's from a Bristol Cable journalist and they've been excellent


----------



## teqniq (Mar 29, 2021)

What it says:









						#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets, organized by Bristol Defendant Solidarity
					

#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets and in the… Bristol Defendant Solidarity needs your support for #KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets



					gofund.me


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2021)

Big 'volatile guy Facebook stalks ex, bombards them with first-pleading-then-angry texts when he sees status updates showing they have moved on' energy from ASC here


----------



## teqniq (Mar 29, 2021)

Jeez:


----------



## existentialist (Mar 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Jeez:



In any righteous society, this photograph should be a cause for universal outrage. Particularly, since a colleague of the perpetrators was, a scant few weeks ago, charged with the abduction and murder of a young woman - I wonder if that ever crossed their minds as they were wrestling the clothes off this one?

Of course, this is not a righteous society, and I suspect that there will be those already constructing some kind of justification for how a woman can end up stripped in the street by a fistful of police officers


----------



## teqniq (Mar 29, 2021)

On the same thread, Andy Burnham is is tagged and responds that he is asking questions of GMP. It's something, at least. But just wtf? 

E2a Actually This thread of which the above tweet is a response


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> On the same thread, Andy Burnham is is tagged and responds that he is asking questions of GMP. It's something, at least. But just wtf?


Yeh i wonder what questions he's asking


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 29, 2021)

Another Manchester date:








YouthStrike4Climate Taunton🌎 (@youthclimatestrike_taunton) • Instagram photos and videos are doing something in Taunton, no specific location yet:

And Animal Rebellion Hackney say "@people_before_profit are holding a #KilltheBill rally in Finsbury Park at 2pm this Friday at the Manor House entrance. Enfield, Haringey, Hackney and Islington branches have organised this North London event and welcome you to attend this united front against the #PoliceCrackdownBill" but I can't find anything else about it, and they've tagged the Irish group rather than the British one (who I guess may well be a SWP front anyway?)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

Policing tactics 'supposed to look scary' says Bristol police chief
					

"Shield strikes are an absolutely legitimate and trained tactic"




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				




Police middle manager puts onus on coppers on the ground to justify their own actions even though they were using long shields for shield strikes in a way which definitely was completely spur-of-the-moment and not a coordinated manoeuvre ordered through chain of command no sirree Bob.

Mayor's office deflects questions about greenlighting police violence ‘because that would be an ecumenical policing matter’.

Hmmm...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

If any rank-and-file crushers are in any doubt as to how this will play out, your bosses aren't backing you up, they are eyeing up whether (or perhaps when) they need to cut you adrift should it become politically expedient to do so.

Read through the Tomlinson inquest transcript of evidence from TSG supervisors through to Met managers, and tell me you can't picture the ever-growing bright blue sea they put between themselves and Simon Harwood.

Ring any bells?

Bet you're wishing you insisted you get your operational orders in writing at the briefing earlier that day, aren't you... Because there's a big difference between a Super not blatantly doing your knees on live radio, and actually fully supporting you - and saying “it’s for each officer to justify their individual uses of force, that’s a matter for them to justify, and if there are any complaints, they will be investigated and they need to justify what they have done” isn't much in the way of a glowing endorsement.

Guess the best you can do is hope the frothing-mouthed headbangers from the Fed get you out of this fine mess (narrator: They didn't)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

What Supt Runacres said:

“I’ve been in policing for over 25 years now, and it’s an unfortunate reality that in public order policing, the tactics that are used - the shield strikes that you’re referring to - that’s an absolutely legitimate and trained tactic that officers are coached on in their public order training.”

What Supt Runacres didn't say:

B. Training on the use of force

Public order training for commanders and public order units should fully incorporate training on the use of force which reflects the six principles set out above and includes:
(a) Legal tests for the use of force (reasonableness; absolute necessity); the principles of necessity and the minimum level of force and the ‘continuum of the use of force’ model (from communication and negotiation to escalation and back to de- escalation).
(b) Recognition that police officers have the right in law to use force in self defence or the protection of others but remain individually accountable for any use of force;
(c) Consideration of the impact of individual uses of force in a collective operational environment. Bronze commanders must consider the necessity of levels of force that can be reasonably foreseen, eg the response of individual officers to a command to disperse an unruly crowd.
(d) Existing requirements on the proper recording and reporting of all uses of force.
*Training on the use of force should not be abstract but should consider the practical application of the use force in the public order context, for example, by instructing officers that the use of particular tactics, such as the edge of a shield or a baton strike to the head may constitute potentially lethal force.*

From:  _Policing Public Order: An overview and review of progress against the recommendations of _Adapting to Protest and Nurturing the British Model of Policing, Her Majesty's Inspectorate of Constabulary, 2011 (accessed 16 April 2014).


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 30, 2021)

Southampton



Plymouth



Truro


----------



## Nigel (Mar 30, 2021)

KILL THE BILL DEMONSTRATION OXFORD
SATURDAY 3RD APRIL 2021 2PM
BONN SQUARE


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2021)

Fundraiser for Bristol legal support:  #KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets, organized by Bristol Defendant Solidarity


----------



## existentialist (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh dear, this all seems to be snowballing a bit...

Which I mean as a good thing.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 30, 2021)

What a massive surprise:

**


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

The HMICFRS report is here:



			https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmicfrs/wp-content/uploads/inspection-of-mps-policing-vigil-commemoration-sarah-everard-clapham-common.pdf
		


A real corker. ‘A different officer recorded in his statement: “Some of the verbal abuse directed at officers was some of the worst I have come across in my 16 years of policing.”’ 😭


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 30, 2021)

Report from the pizza shop eviction: Statement From The RA-T Pizza Squat Eviction

Also, new insta page for whatever's happening in London: @killthebill_london profile on Instagram • 5 posts


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The HMICFRS report is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Police exonerate Police, quelle surprise


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Police exonerate Police, quelle surprise



Nonononononoooo, that's a misconception, HMICFRS (and previously HMIC) is separate from the police and staffed with people representing all walks of life.

*HM Chief Inspector of Constabulary & HM Chief Inspector of Fire & Rescue Services:*
Tom Winsor - lawyer and former rail regulator

*Inspectors of Constabulary:*
Zoë Billingham - formerly a Cabinet Office senior civil servant
Matthew Parr CB - formerly a Rear-Admiral
Wendy Williams - formerly Chief Crown Prosecutor of CPS Direct


----------



## existentialist (Mar 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nonononononoooo, that's a misconception, HMICFRS (and previously HMIC) is separate from the police and staffed with people representing all walks of life.
> 
> *HM Chief Inspector of Constabulary & HM Chief Inspector of Fire & Rescue Services:*
> Tom Winsor - lawyer and former rail regulator
> ...


I guess it's not hard to see how such a misconception might arise...


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Big 'volatile guy Facebook stalks ex, bombards them with first-pleading-then-angry texts when he sees status updates showing they have moved on' energy from ASC here



Incidentally, Gogarty has tweeted that A&SC account of demos doesn't tally with his experience, which means that pretty much all the main local news journalists outside of the broadcast media (ie the Post, Cable & B24/7) have called the police out as liars


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2021)

Back on College Green


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2021)

JTG said:


> Incidentally, Gogarty has tweeted that A&SC account of demos doesn't tally with his experience, which means that pretty much all the main local news journalists outside of the broadcast media (ie the Post, Cable & B24/7) have called the police out as liars


What do you expect from a cuntstabulary bearing the name of a nonexistent county?


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 30, 2021)

SWP scab on the mic and then some weird Boris comedy routine I think so left shortly after tonight. Further protest on Saturday.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 30, 2021)

Bristol just over half an hour ago:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

This is scathing of the cynical hacks who comprise the city's political class:





__





						‘FUCK SARAH EVERARD’ SHOUT POLICE BEFORE KNOCKING MOURNER UNCONSCIOUS | The BRISTOLIAN
					





					thebristolian.net
				






> [...] My friend Sophie took a step towards them and said: ‘Please don’t… this is a memorial for Sarah Everard’. The Police Officer said: ‘F*ck Sarah Everard’, and hit her over the head with his baton. The force knocked her off her feet, and her head hit the ground with a thud. As she was laying on the ground, he kicked her in the stomach. I started screaming and a second Police Officer hit me in the face with his riot shield and I fell to the ground. Blood was pouring from my nose.
> 
> I couldn’t see Sophie at this point, there were too many legs in the way. I struggled to get to my feet. The last thing I saw was Sophie being dragged off by her hair – completely unresponsive.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Mar 30, 2021)

Marvin Rees is full of shit isn't he?



> We showed this statement to Bristol Mayor – Marvin Rees. He has refused to condemn the violence meted out to Chloe and Sophie, and said in a statement: ‘Police in Bristol have shown they are capable of managing protests well and with sensitivity’.  ...


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2021)

Sitting down outside Bridewell now


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 30, 2021)

The Kremlin are doing live coverage on their Ruptly channel again. Really wish more of them would mask up. Guardian hacks are already deciding which wanted poster template to use.


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2021)

Noticeable uptick in anti-cop graff around the city lately


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What do you expect from a cuntstabulary bearing the name of a nonexistent county?


Yeah, given that Avon has now been defunct for longer than it existed (and some of us maintain that it never did exist), I think it's now time for the force to be disbanded out of respect for the sensibilities of the City & County of Bristol and those parts of Gloucestershire which have been shoehorned into this unhappy arrangement


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Marvin Rees is full of shit isn't he?


He is. Condescending with it. I wonder what kind of impact this will be having on his prospects in May given that I'm not sure he'll have gained support from anyone who wasn't going to vote for him anyway but he'll certainly have lost it from people who were probably going to hold their noses and vote to reelect him

His statement about outside elements visiting the city would appear to be true this evening however as going by Twitter a number of journalists have arrived from That London to report back on us in their best safari suits and pith helmets. Evening people, only took the fourth big protest in 10 days to get you here



Ground Elder said:


> Sitting down outside Bridewell now



Tonight would appear to have been lower key (so far) with low profile policing and no riot plod on view (they're holed up in the multi storey next door I understand). Weirdly this has seen a much more chilled out atmosphere. Much to ponder on here for Britain's Top Coppers and their easily outraged fanclubs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

Watch out! Watch out!
There are PLOs about!











						Police Liaison Officers - Netpol
					






					netpol.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Watch out! Watch out!
> There are PLOs about!
> 
> 
> ...



Fit with small talk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Fit with small talk


“So.... D'yer come here often..?”


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

Hip new teacher bursts through the door and throws open a proposition for their AP Philosophy class to consider:


----------



## cloudyday (Mar 30, 2021)

JTG said:


> Noticeable uptick in anti-cop graff around the city lately


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Jeez:



Does anyone know if this was filmed? It'd be quite useful to have some context, to head off the excuses that you can't tell what was happening because it's only a still...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Watch out! Watch out!
> There are PLOs about!
> 
> 
> ...



Not specifically about riots, but I remember learning quite a few years ago that, when you see the news stories about people disappearing or being found murdered, those liaison officers, always described as "supporting the family", are actually there primarily to pick up evidence that it was someone in the family wot done it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Not specifically about riots, but I remember learning quite a few years ago that, when you see the news stories about people disappearing or being found murdered, those liaison officers, always described as "supporting the family", are actually there primarily to pick up evidence that it was someone in the family wot done it.


Those are Family Liaison Officers, which are a different kettle of fish


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Those are Family Liaison Officers, which are a different kettle of fish


Ah. Though perhaps not that different...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

Here's the Ellison Report on FLOs:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Peter Painter (Mar 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Does anyone know if this was filmed? It'd be quite useful to have some context, to head off the excuses that you can't tell what was happening because it's only a still...



Yes. Perhaps not the entire context as the police are already there when the film starts. Apparently she had been sat down on the tram line. Here are:


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

Have we had these?
Taunton:



Stoke on Trent:

Exeter:

York:


Malvern:

Lincoln:

Derby:

(can't actually see those instagram links myself cos of facebook-tracking-blocker, but I trust they're there)


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 31, 2021)

Everything is fine. Nothing to see here: Downing Street suggests UK should be seen as model of racial equality


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

A Dicking time bomb


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A Dicking time bomb



At which particular times that day was the royal parasite working?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

And this is a high-flyer who was 'seconded to FCO' (🙄) rather than risk losing such a brainbox to the fallout from the De Menezes killing, so smart she is


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> And this is a high-flyer who was 'seconded to FCO' (🙄) rather than risk losing such a brainbox to the fallout from the De Menezes killing, so smart she is


Your point is well taken, that if CD is seen as smart how thick all the rest must be


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Your point is well taken, that if CD is seen as smart how thick all the rest must be


Can you imagine trying to present a briefing to Stephenson?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

Seen more action in putting together the Costa order


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Peter Painter said:


> Yes. Perhaps not the entire context as the police are already there when the film starts. Apparently she had been sat down on the tram line. Here are:



Thank you.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Your point is well taken, that if CD is seen as smart how thick all the rest must be


I think that the last thing Government wants is smart police officers. Particularly smart senior ones. What they want is people who do what they are told to.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 31, 2021)

Pig ignorant.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

List of kill the bill demos, all in one place. Let me know if we've missed out any. London is missing.
Kill the Bill – upcoming demos and support those arrested


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

List of kill the bill demos, all in one place. Let me know if we've missed out any. London is missing.
Kill the Bill – upcoming demos and support those arrested


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> List of kill the bill demos, all in one place. Let me know if we've missed out any. London is missing.
> Kill the Bill – upcoming demos and support those arrested



Brighton, 1pm Sat 3rd The Level


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> This is scathing of the cynical hacks who comprise the city's political class:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great article


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

Just checked again and there's another lot up:
Birmingham:

Sheffield:


Norwich:


Bournemouth:


London details being released at 6 this evening, apparently.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

Cheers, all added. Will wait for that London.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

dp


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

God knows what's taking London so long, but I suppose it makes sense, it does usually take a while for London to catch up with more forward-thinking places like Truro and Norwich.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

You've got every left sect disagreeing on time, location and whether to tell the swerps to fuck off. Probably.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> You've got every left sect disagreeing on time, location and whether to tell the swerps to fuck off. Probably.


won't be easy for the cops to police demonstrations across the city and around around the clock.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

As anyone who noted the innumerable different vehicle decals in Bristol might consider, separately organised gatherings across the country taking place at roughly the same time, but announced at different times - some really up to the wire - will play havoc with the centralising tendencies within British public order policing, and further complicate mutual aid arrangements.

Which is, I'm sure we can all agree, A Good Thing 👏


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> As anyone who noted the innumerable different vehicle decals in Bristol might consider, separately organised gatherings across the country taking place at roughly the same time, but announced at different times - some really up to the wire - will play havoc with the centralising tendencies within British public order policing, and further complicate mutual aid arrangements.


I know it's come into more common use over the past 12 months or so, but I always found it intriguing how up till then, "mutual aid" seemed to be a phrase only used by anarchists and coppers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> .


All on the same comradely page 😎


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think you may have inadvertently misread hitmouse, who acknowledged the long term use of the term by police, but was reflecting upon its new found proliferation through the pandemic, such as with local community mutual aid groups.


that's why i edited


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

All fraternally resolved! 👍


----------



## Little Piranha (Mar 31, 2021)

Edited to remove mistake


----------



## Little Piranha (Mar 31, 2021)

Also, Sisters Uncut are running workshops on understanding the bill, how we can oppose it and knowing your rights. 








						Pre-National Day of Action sign up
					

These sessions will be an introduction to the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill and why it is such a dangerous piece of legislation. We will be looking at some of the ways that the bill can be resisted, covering your rights at a protest and on the street, and how we can intervene to...




					docs.google.com


----------



## pug (Mar 31, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> A friend sent me this yesterday, all I've seen for London so far.



That's the flyer for Newcastle


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

It is indeed Newcastle. Apparently, London will be announcing some time after 6pm. Just waiting for the conclave's white smoke.


----------



## Little Piranha (Mar 31, 2021)

pug said:


> That's the flyer for Newcastle


Ah, she thought it meant Monument London, I thought it was very strange I hadn't seen it anywhere else. Sorry!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Purely out of curiosity, I find myself wondering if these could all be plotted on a Google Maps, er, map...


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

London start is Hyde Park at 1pm on Saturday, apparently:


----------



## Little Piranha (Mar 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Purely out of curiosity, I find myself wondering if these could all be plotted on a Google Maps, er, map...







__





						Map Frozen
					

Map Frozen:Needs to be owned by an active, paid plan for more visits.



					www.zeemaps.com


----------



## existentialist (Mar 31, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

I got this one in London as well. Looks like the same time/location though.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 31, 2021)

Yeah, that map thing has a few extra that haven't come up in this thread/the ACG article yet, including Kendal, Nottingham, and an extra two London ones. They're up to 37 now, and guessing that number'll be higher soon.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 31, 2021)

Wasn't there due to be one near to Finsbury Park on Friday, I need to drive around that area on Friday so will try and avoid that precise location.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, that map thing has a few extra that haven't come up in this thread/the ACG article yet, including Kendal, Nottingham, and an extra two London ones. They're up to 37 now, and guessing that number'll be higher soon.


What map thing?


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> What map thing?


Ignore, just seen it and added everything on the ACG page.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The HMICFRS report is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The HMICFRS report is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking of HMICFRS reports on protests which have been published in March...





__





						Police watchdog accused of skewing report to back protests clampdown | Police | The Guardian
					

<strong>Exclusive:</strong> Whistleblower claims HMICFRS decided to support Priti Patel in seeking stronger powers before gathering evidence




					amp.theguardian.com
				






> The official policing inspectorate showed repeated bias in favour of the police and against peaceful protesters as it compiled a report which backed a government clampdown, a whistleblower has alleged.
> 
> The complainant says a report on protest released in March this year was skewed in favour of the government view, with conclusions reached before evidence was gathered and assessed.
> 
> The Guardian has learned that the whistleblower, Alice O’Keeffe, has officially complained to her bosses at Her Majesty’s Inspectorate of Constabulary and Fire and Rescue Services (HMICFRS). She believes the civil service code was breached. HMICFRS said it was assessing her claims.





> Her formal written complaint contains allegations that HMICFRS told the home secretary in a private letter it backed the need to change protest laws five months before its report was published.
> 
> It is also alleged that some in the inquiry team, which was mainly made up of serving and former police officers, likened peaceful protesters to the IRA, which waged a terrorist campaign against the UK.



You can read the report, _Getting The Balance Right_(!), here.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 1, 2021)

So, recap then:

- Hitting people with shields is alright, because we asked the Hitting People With Shields Team

- Attending an "illegal gathering" is alright if you're working (and not fuzz)

- I was wrong about this not spreading far and wide and I've never been happier to be wrong, looking forward to Saturday.

Anything else important?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 1, 2021)

Bugger, appears that map thing was using some free service that only allows up to 100 visits, and is currently frozen. This thread is still hopefully being updated with everything:


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 1, 2021)

Just updated the ACG demo page. Now up to 43 on the list.

First demos tomorrow (Friday) in Leeds, London, Manchester and Southampton.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bristol riots protester arrested in Plymouth
					

The male suspect was apprehended after attending Kill the Bill protests last month which turned violent




					www.plymouthherald.co.uk


----------



## Little Piranha (Apr 1, 2021)

Lots of resources and ideas for action other than street protest here from Sisters Uncut. There's some very cool posters to download! 








						Sisters Uncut: Kill The Bill weekend of action
					

Over the past two weeks we have seen the explosion of a national movement against the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill. People across the UK have taken to the streets to say: no more police powers - the Police Crackdown Bill must be stopped. In this short space of time, we have gained some…




					www.sistersuncut.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Iron fist and iron paw salute to this mighty canine!



Looks like the canine mutiny has spread to Belgium


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 1, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like the canine mutiny has spread to Belgium




Eternal yes! One of the greatest canine comrades ever was Loukanikos, the Greek riot dog. This martyr attended so many anti-austerity demonstrations that he died after inhaling so much tear gas.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2021)

‘Hugely regrettable’ to bullshit about broken bones









						Bristol police chief accepts force was slow to correct protest injury claims
					

Mark Runacres says claim officers had bones broken at ‘kill the bill’ event were ‘hugely regrettable’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

while he doesn't regret them beating the shit out of a couple of women (that I've seen) at all


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> ‘Hugely regrettable’ to bullshit about broken bones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But WTF is with letting him off the hook on crucial details, and flopping the passive voice all over the shop?


A false claim MADE BY THE POLICE THEMSELVES!


Protesters “had been injured”!


Ah. Well that explains things.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> while he doesn't regret them beating the shit out of a couple of women (that I've seen) at all


Pretty sure that's part of the entrance exam


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 2, 2021)

Some new additions to the demo list - most recent being Hull x 2 , Kings Lynn, Shrewsbury, and a second one in Reading. So, about 50 listings now.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 2, 2021)

It's nice that as of this week protests and gatherings are no longer automatically illegal in themselves...









						Police issue 48-hour 'dispersal order' for entire city centre
					

'We don't need another rave like Castlefield last night'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				



Hmm, what a remarkable coincidence.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 2, 2021)

If anyone has access to a printer, GBC now have region-specific bustcards to print off covering England, Wales and NI: Bustcard | Green and Black Cross

For Scottish resources see here, although I can't see any printable ones from a brief glance: Guide to Protest and COVID-19 – Scottish Community & Activist Legal Project


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 2, 2021)

Unite/Blacklist Support Group/Orgreave Justice Campaign protest at Priti Patel's constituency office:


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 2, 2021)

Amusing watching from Scotland where it has no effect.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Amusing watching from Scotland where it has no effect.


Amusing?

On the face of it, that sounds cuntish.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 2, 2021)

How very "let them eat cake"ish.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 2, 2021)

An injury to one is an injury to... bugger, how does the rest of the sentence go again?


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Amusing?
> 
> On the face of it, that sounds cuntish.


My point is that English and Scottish approach to crime and punishment. Most of the rightward moves in England are absent here. The question is "Why are they. Necessary in Carlisle but not in Glasgow." Our policies are not driven by Mail, Express, or Tory dog whistle politics!

Ad hominem abuse is not a particularly constructive method of debate.



brogdale said:


> Amusing?
> 
> On the face of it, that sounds cuntish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Amusing watching from Scotland where it has no effect.


i wonder how you'd feel if someone from england said yeh it's hilarious watching scottish cops whack protesting women


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> My point is that English and Scottish approach to crime and punishment. Most of the rightward moves in England are absent here. The question is "Why are they. Necessary in Carlisle but not in Glasgow." Our policies are not driven by Mail, Express, or Tory dog whistle politics!
> 
> Ad hominem abuse is not a particularly constructive method of debate.


act like a wanker, get called a wanker. it's the way of the world. if you don't want your cuntishness pointed out, don't be a cunt. it's that simple.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> An injury to one is an injury to... bugger, how does the rest of the sentence go again?


people south of the border


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> act like a wanker, get called a wanker. it's the way of the world. if you don't want your cuntishness pointed out, don't be a cunt. it's that simple.


Onto ignore as  a time waster.


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder how you'd feel if someone from england said yeh it's hilarious watching scottish cops whack protesting women


I am talking about the reactionary laws that England seems to rely on. Not English policing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I am talking about the reactionary laws that England seems to rely on. Not English policing.


 i suppose tears stream down your face with mirth when you consider the legal powers available to the authorities in the people's republic of china


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Onto ignore as  a time waster.


the truth hurts i see


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2021)

Who is this cunt?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who is this cunt?


You're at risk now too


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You're at risk now too



Been here too long to give a fuck, but we knows a cunty returnee when we see one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Been here too long to give a fuck, but we knows a cunty returnee when we see one.


a really shit one too


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

Any advance on Phil? I don't understand most of what he says so it could be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Any advance on Phil? I don't understand most of what he says so it could be.


dwyer? dwyer would play with me instead of putting his hands over his ears and going la la la i can't hear you


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> dwyer? dwyer would play with me instead of putting his hands over his ears and going la la la i can't hear you


He may be playing with you ....


.... very subtly


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He may be playing with you ....
> 
> 
> .... very subtly


nothing subtle about border retriever


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

HAHA he's fooled you already


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Any advance on Phil? I don't understand most of what he says so it could be.


also phil was never banned, he could walk back in today if he wanted.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> My point is that English and Scottish approach to crime and punishment. Most of the rightward moves in England are absent here. The question is "Why are they. Necessary in Carlisle but not in Glasgow." Our policies are not driven by Mail, Express, or Tory dog whistle politics!
> 
> Ad hominem abuse is not a particularly constructive method of debate.


Nah, I think the question here is what sort of a cunt thinks that the misfortune of others living in another country is funny.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 2, 2021)

Fuck me, nobody tell him about Myanmar.


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Nah, I think the question here is what sort of a cunt thinks that the misfortune of others living in another country is funny.


Off you go on ignore. If you cannot debate, abuse is admission of defeat.


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Nah, I think the question here is what sort of a cunt thinks that the misfortune of others living in another country is funny.


Myanmar is socially very different. Scotland and England are very similar. Why is one descending into oppression and revenge and the other moving in the opposite direction. The comparison between the two justice and penal system is fascinating.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2021)

So who did you used to be on here then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So who did you used to be on here then?


He was A Wanker


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He was A Wanker


What is he now?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> What is he now?


(a) Not so much religious as spiritual;
(b) A question in three parts, and more of an observation;
or (c) Available from branches of Poundstretcher nationwide?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> (a) Not so much religious as spiritual;
> (b) A question in three parts, and more of an observation;
> or (c) Available from branches of Poundstretcher nationwide?


He'll ignore you


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> (a) Not so much religious as spiritual;
> (b) A question in three parts, and more of an observation;
> or (c) Available from branches of Poundstretcher nationwide?


I was hoping for something less profound.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 2, 2021)

Gawd. Wells


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Off you go on ignore. If you cannot debate, abuse is admission of defeat.


Me next, please!


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 3, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Off you go on ignore. If you cannot debate, abuse is admission of defeat.


While using the ignore function is but the first step on the path to victory.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)

Sussex plod have said they’ll be out in far greater numbers later.


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 3, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> While using the ignore function is but the first step on the path to victory.


Using ignore is the pathway to discussing only with people capable of debate who eschew abuse and ad hominem.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> eschew


Gotta be some sort of heuristic?


----------



## Rimbaud (Apr 3, 2021)

I can't find it reported anywhere online but yesterday I saw some teenage girls holding their own impromptu protest in a residential part of Gateshead, writing feminist slogans on the pavement with chalk. 

What struck me is that they didn't look like the sort who would normally be into poltical activism, they just looked like typical Gateshead lasses really. Also it was the first time I've ever seen political protest in residential Gateshead and I grew up here. 

I think it says something about how a year of lockdown has been very politicising for a lot of people, and also about how the Reclaim the Streets stuff has been successful in speaking to millions of young women. 

Made me think that when lockdown ends properly, these policing bill protests could really mushroom into something huge, perhaps even a mass movement of unprecedented scale for the UK. The opposition to the policing bill overlaps with feminist movements, BLM movement, and everyone who hates the Tories being corrupt as fuck and trying to turn the UK into a one party state, which is fairly unanimous among the youth - support for the Tories is a minority position in general, but a very small minority amongst the under 40s, and their arrogance, corruption, and lack of accountability may have finally gone too far.

I hope so anyway.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2021)

Another "bad apple". Ex-Met, I note...









						Former police inspector subjected partner to a ‘sustained and bloody attack’
					

A former police inspector subjected his partner to a sustained and bloody attack, repeatedly punching and kicking her before arming himself with a knife and striking her with it. A drunk Paul Bonning was “frothing at the mouth” and screaming and shouting at the woman before dragging her off the...




					pembrokeshire-herald.com


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 3, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Using ignore is the pathway to discussing only with people capable of debate who eschew abuse and ad hominem.


I think you may have come to the wrong place. Few people here who are capable of that eschew abuse and ad hominem in the case of people they think are being dicks and why should they? Why have a meaningful debate with someone you think is pissing themselves at your misfortune?


----------



## charlie mowbray (Apr 3, 2021)

it ain't what you eschew, it's the way that you eschew it


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 3, 2021)

Sigh. I don't want to cast shade on the killthebill organisers in London who are obviously working hard for a good cause, but I look at their fb page and it looks like there will be an interminable parade of speakers. When will people get more creative with what a protest space looks like? Why not focus on getting people to talk to each other? Or talking to passers-by? Or making mass phone calls to people? _Doing _something together rather than listening to people saying things you already agree with?


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 3, 2021)

If I turn up to such a thing at all it will be deliberately late, as I have no need to listen to Peter Tatchell or Jo Grady. _Think _about what your protest is actually doing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Sigh. I don't want to cast shade on the killthebill organisers in London who are obviously working hard for a good cause, but I look at their fb page and it looks like there will be an interminable parade of speakers. When will people get more creative with what a protest space looks like? Why not focus on getting people to talk to each other? Or talking to passers-by? Or making mass phone calls to people? _Doing _something together rather than listening to people saying things you already agree with?


Under normal circumstances the organisers would be doing a sterling job with that number of speakers as people would drift into nearby pubs, and make new friends and renew auld acquaintance. Sadly the pubs are shut. As for agreeing with the speakers many of the marchers would be incandescent with rage to listen to the views of the speakers, not moved to anger by the cogent arguments of the speakers but because they'd disagree vehemently with the case put forwards.which they would find too liberal. Like MPs saying we will fight this in the committee rooms, we will fight it in the lord's when what at a minimum people really want is a) an end to police brutality and harassment if not an end to police, and b) not some guff about a parliamentary tussle but the bill withdrawn and ripped up. What they'll get is a wall of wind from many of the speakers which could have been and probably was delivered at any number of rallies and demos over the past 30 years


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 3, 2021)

Few of my favourites today


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 3, 2021)

in position 

and as usual being eyed up as a copper by all and sundry


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 3, 2021)

Highlight has definitely been the traveller kid deciding he wanted to speak. Heartfelt, personal, think he was a bit taken back by the massive cheering and applause


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> in position
> 
> and as usual being eyed up as a copper by all and sundry


Punch the nearest rozzer in the throat and put your boot up the arse of a police dog and that might set minds at rest   

NB I am not a qualified doctor and for legal purposes this does not constitute financial advice


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 3, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 261531
> View attachment 261532


Where is this?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Where is this?


Bish is Brighton


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Bish is Brighton


As h.p. lovecraft was providence, rhode island


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2021)

London was pretty chilled - cops were just what you'd expect on a normal march. Quite a lot of XR and adjacent there, including some red rebels.

I have like three and a half gig of photos to look through now but will post a few if decent.

My bloody glasses kept fogging up but I tried the tape across the bridge of the nose trick and that does work - next time I will bring micropore tape though, masking tape is not that secure.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> London was pretty chilled - cops were just what you'd expect on a normal march. Quite a lot of XR and adjacent there, including some red rebels.
> 
> I have like three and a half gig of photos to look through now but will post a few if decent.
> 
> My bloody glasses kept fogging up but I tried the tape across the bridge of the nose trick and that does work - next time I will bring micropore tape though, masking tape is not that secure.


Those self-adhesive bendy metal mask nose clips work for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2021)

Duct tape ftw


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 3, 2021)

Truro was bigger than previous. Coppers filming everyone’s faces 

A load of megaphone speech’s then a very loud and positive march around the town Center being polite and thanking all the people stopped in cars 

good turn out and no dramas at all, a good afternoon holding a placard up, banging my pizza tray when required and just adding to the body count.

onwards and upwards


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2021)

Few hundred in Cardiff again, promising amount of young people, cops kept back and FIT only lasted about 5 mins after a spycops inquiry participant (and ex urbanite) confronted them
Some young socialist was (I think) trying to argue not ACAB and got booed and shouted down, they also had a butcher's apron which didn't go down too well but they had a big '?' on it which wasn't very clear


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 3, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Truro was bigger than previous. Coppers filming everyone’s faces
> 
> A load of megaphone speech’s then a very loud and positive march around the town Center being polite and thanking all the people stopped in cars
> 
> ...


I was late no one there but a couple of liason officers and a few kids with beers


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2021)

Definitely FIT in London but probably fewer than you'd normally see.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Definitely FIT in London but probably fewer than you'd normally see.


I imagine a few of the regular old faces have taken their files and fucked off into the private sector


----------



## BigTom (Apr 3, 2021)

I spent an hour or so at the Birmingham demo, was a few hundred people there, fairly standard for birmingham stuff. handful of police liaison officers but I didn't look around the side streets to see if they had vans parked up around the corner. Some speakers I wasn't interested in listening to, idk if they did a march after I left or if anything else is going on.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 3, 2021)

Kicked off in London:


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2021)

XR didn’t get the ‘no live streaming memo’


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Kicked off in London:



See, the reason they're so focussed on getting the hat back is that a copper can't arrest you without his hat on. Some people say that's a myth but this proves it.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 3, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I was late no one there but a couple of liason officers and a few kids with beers



you might have arrived as everyone was marching round town


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)

Good turnout in Brighton again, though down on last demo, prolly due to Easter hols. FIT were bussed in from Surrey, huge plod numbers protecting John St station. Now 200 back at The Level where it started at 1pm. One female arrested afaik for obstructing the highway at the Sea Life roundabout. Which is odd as loads of folk sat down.
For context; two blokes in a BMW decided they'd try to drive straight through the march, until a group of young women spotted this & stood in front of them to keep everyone safe, whilst the driver beeped the horn going nowhere.


----------



## JTG (Apr 3, 2021)

Rivkah Brown on twitter reckons Bristol's got Lincolnshire Plod in today. They all get a day out down here eventually


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 3, 2021)

Decent running commentary from London‘s here:


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> See, the reason they're so focussed on getting the hat back is that a copper can't arrest you without his hat on. Some people say that's a myth but this proves it.


And with all the public toilets/libraries/spoons closed, that hat would be the only place you could legally have a piss for miles around.

Anyway, GMP continuing to live up to the high standards you might expect:


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2021)

Cardiff

blocking dual carriageway outside home office building


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Another Gogarty twitter thread special for Bristol:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Decent running commentary from London‘s here:



Seems bloody, good luck to all out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Met and CoLP snatch hogs upping the ante in London at the moment


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Ex-Special Branch sneak Chris Hobbs is roaming around getting fan footage of his former colleagues in action


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2021)

I suppose it was always a bit optimistic that they'd behave themselves.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

“It's carnage here”


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2021)

Some fairly randomly picked ones from more peaceful times.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)

Going off the LAFA timeline, kettle in place now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

The CoLP flat-top conferring with the Ch Insp (red cap) in Hobbs' footage looks familiar


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Threatening to nick Legal Observers


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The CoLP flat-top conferring with the Ch Insp (red cap) in Hobbs' footage looks familiar



They all have a certain family resemblance which given their porcine heritage is unsurprising


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2021)

I see the Met are still insisting it's all about covid regs.

I mean I suppose we should feel lucky that we have a police force so dedicated to the health of the populace that they will inflict blunt trauma to preserve it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Basically they're phalanxes of well-armed Shipmans, doing whatever it takes to maintain a strong and vibrant citizenry


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Threatening to nick Legal Observers



They seem to have nicked the tweet from that post.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Threatening to nick Legal Observers



Raj going in HARD


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Intriguing police strategy


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 3, 2021)

That night it kicked off in Bristol for the first time, someone here put a really good post about what people shouldn’t share on social
media that could identify activists.

Any chance someone can wade through and re-post? Ta.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2021)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> That night it kicked off in Bristol for the first time, someone here put a really good post about what people shouldn’t share on social
> media that could identify activists.
> 
> Any chance someone can wade through and re-post? Ta.


Why don't you go back to that date yourself and look?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> That night it kicked off in Bristol for the first time, someone here put a really good post about what people shouldn’t share on social
> media that could identify activists.
> 
> Any chance someone can wade through and re-post? Ta.


I don't think it was actually this, but this is sound advice:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A reminder
> 
> 
> Wear a mask
> ...


Was it this?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Was it this?


They're appropriating your labour comrade!! They could've done the legwork themselves!!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 3, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Why don't you go back to that date yourself and look?



I did, but I’m on a shitty phone and eased through a few pages with no sight of it.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

Helpful new advertising campaign:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

Oh, and GMP apparently dealing with someone allegedly swearing in their usual restrained and tactful fashion:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Brace yourselves, this is GRIM READING, re dawn raids in Bristol by ASC:



> ...she was mistakenly arrested after a male officer dressed as a postal worker tricked his way into her shared student house in north Bristol five days later. She says the disguised officer and at least three other male plain-clothed officers followed her flatmate up the stairs before revealing they were police with a warrant. They then burst into McGoran’s bedroom and handcuffed her while she was only partially dressed.





> “It was frightening having all these policemen in my room after what happened to Sarah Everard and seeing footage of the vigil in Clapham,” she said. “I was only wearing a T-shirt, underwear and a short dressing gown. I felt really vulnerable. I started having a panic attack. I was so scared. I was shrieking and asking to call my mum but they said ‘no’ and told my flatmate to go to her room.”
> 
> The officers, she claimed, kept her in handcuffs even after they realised she didn’t match the picture of the person they were looking for. They watched, she added, as she struggled to put some joggers on: “I couldn’t put them on because of the cuffs. I was crying. It was really humiliating.”





> McGoran said they eventually uncuffed her but didn’t apologise for the 20-minute ordeal. “They were making jokes when they had caused me to have a panic attack,” she said.





> The same day the police are said to have used similar tactics to raid another all-female shared student house in the city. The family of Grace Hart, who is 16, claimed she answered the door twice to a male officer pretending to be postal worker with a package for her flatmate. Her father, Paul Hart, said she became suspicious so she started to close the door. The officer, he claimed, then barged in along with a group of at least three other plain-clothed male officers shouting “police” and pointing Tasers at her.
> 
> “They pushed her up against the wall. They had Tasers out. She had red dots on her body,” he said. “Three of those could have killed her because of the voltage. It’s an excessive use of force. It’s absolutely horrendous.”
> 
> The officers, claimed Hart, searched the entire house, including his daughter’s room, even though the person they were looking for wasn’t there and Grace didn’t attend any of the protests. Grace said she felt “violated” by the raid and added “I’m now really nervous to open the door when I don’t know who is behind it.”











						Women’s anger at ‘abuse of power’ during Bristol police raids
					

Two protesters claimed they were subject to terrifying ordeals at the hands of male officers pretending to be postal workers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)

Is the M32 still blocked in Brizzle?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Is the M32 still blocked in Brizzle?


I believe not


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Temple Meads:


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 3, 2021)

BigTom said:


> I spent an hour or so at the Birmingham demo, was a few hundred people there, fairly standard for birmingham stuff. handful of police liaison officers but I didn't look around the side streets to see if they had vans parked up around the corner. Some speakers I wasn't interested in listening to, idk if they did a march after I left or if anything else is going on.




Yeh, I was only there for 90 mins but when I left, I'd estimate 250-300. One police van by starbucks but nowt else obvious. The demo did later make its way to Police HQ


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Bristol still holding firm it seems


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Meanwhile, more details from MPS strategy in London:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

Fundraiser for last week's fines from Manchester: Help us pay our fine for the kill the bill protest, organized by Ray Scullard


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

This little tableau from London today is rather interesting - some MPS attempt to snatch somebody, and almost immediately get overrun by a militant and uncompromising crowd.

I can't quite see if they hold onto their target, but almost immediately the cops are withdrawing at some speed and almost in panic even after support from CoLP wades in, whilst those in the crowd at the front facing them seem to be very composed and concede no space or rest, keeping the pressure on and denying them the chance to regroup in good order. And there is what appears to be very widespread chanting of ‘Fuck the Police’ too.




Edit: Also interesting that the copper calling out “WITHDRAW! WITHDRAW!” appears to be a CoLP Inspector, rather one of the original MPS contingent. Bit embarrassing for MPS to have to be rescued in the first place, but that CoLP called the shots so publicly also possibly an indication of poor operational control for the Met, especially as this is Parliament Square into Abingdon Street right outside the Houses of Parliament.

Edit 2: I mean COME ON - Britain's primus inter pares police force is forced to retreat away from PARLIAMENT, and has to be rescued by their laughing stock little siblings from the Square Mile? There'll be some long faces in the back bar of the Pig & Whistle tonight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Meanwhile, back in Bristol:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)

Refreshing it truly is;


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 3, 2021)

Couldn't go today but good to see again in Bristol and elsewhere!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 3, 2021)

A long hot fucking summer...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A long hot fucking summer...



Yeah lockdown easing means a lot of fucking is going to go on.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2021)

Making use of the opportunity in Bristol 




All this BANG! BANG! BANG! but-where's-the-tune _thisisn'tmusic_ has, of course, awoken Grumpy Old Twitter in the comments


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

CALLING ALL LONDON PEOPLE: 

Help needed to provide arrestee support over the next 24 hours.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Winding down it seems


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

This is curious, and I'm keeping an open mind, but you may have seen frothy-mouthed Blue Twitter going apoplectic about a picture of a banner supposedly saying ‘KILL COPS’* in London earlier today, with an unmasked chap apparently holding it in the middle (ex-undercover Peter Bleksley even offering him out). He sort of stands out because he is in amongst a bunch of people in all-black/dark clothes with face coverings/hoods/hats etc, yet he is wearing a lighter coloured thin coat over a dark suit jacket and light shirt, all rather louchely undone, with no head/face covering.

Anyway, some people have noticed that he appears to crop up at other times in the same clothes but with a face mask, behind police lines, and not in a way that makes it look like he is being detained or under arrest.

See thread here:




* It actually appears to be two separate banners, each one with one word on it, with what looks like other rolled up banner sections on the ground below the one on the left


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

After realising that the stills in the thread above showed the location around Parliament Square I went back through the video in post #816 - and there he is. Whilst it doesn't really explain anything, he definitely doesn't appear to be being hindered by the police in any way. He appears to be accompanied by a woman. I lost track of him soon after he appears, the camera's focus is on the CoLP Inspector.

It may be he's just a random guy. Given that his uncovered mug was on display in what looked like a posed photo - in a heavily securitised, massively CCTVed-up area, and widely disseminated by hostile channels - with the banner(s), I don't think it's inappropriate to post this. 

Banner(s) pic:


Approximate location:


‘Behind police lines' pic 1 from thread above:


Same but uncropped from #816 video at around 30s mark:


Better reference shot of same:


Approximate location:


‘Behind police lines' pic 2 from thread above:


Approximate location:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Bristol: police now back on the scene


----------



## MrSki (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> After realising that the stills in the thread above showed the location around Parliament Square I went back through the video in post #816 - and there he is. Whilst it doesn't really explain anything, he definitely doesn't appear to be being hindered by the police in any way. He appears to be accompanied by a woman. I lost track of him soon after he appears, the camera's focus is on the CoLP Inspector.
> 
> It may be he's just a random guy. Given that his uncovered mug was on display in what looked like a posed photo - in a heavily securitised, massively CCTVed-up area, and widely disseminated by hostile channels - with the banner(s), I don't think it's inappropriate to post this.
> 
> ...


Thread here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Thread here.



Cheers, but I don't think that thread has anything additional apart from saying ‘it's obvious he is an agent provocateur’, which I don't think the evidence as presented is conclusive on.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

I was nearby when that banner came out and the guy was wearing a mask but was clearly still identifiable. (It was medical mask rather than the full black bloc business).

This was to the North East of the square when the speeches were happening. Circa 4pm. The cops were beginning to move in and tell people they were in breach of COVID regs and should disperse. It was beginning to get a bit aggy on both sides.

The banner was on the reverse of a professionally produced banner but I didn’t see what that was.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

I assume his image will be all over the papers today and it is possible that he is just a wildly provocative insurrectionist type.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I assume his image will be all over the papers today and it is possible that he is just a wildly provocative insurrectionist type.


Definitely one of many possibilities at this stage


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

There are some frankly over creative suggestions on Twitter that the banner was intended to read “Cops Kill” or “Kill Cops Bill”. 

I mean...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bristol: police now back on the scene



Detail from Bristol confirming police used charging tactics:


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Brace yourselves, this is GRIM READING, re dawn raids in Bristol by ASC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost as if they are desperate to prove that they ARE all misogynistic, bullying cunts.

And if they're finding it all a big joke at work, how are we to assume that humiliating women stops the minute they're off duty?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's almost as if they are desperate to prove that they ARE all misogynistic, bullying cunts.
> 
> And if they're finding it all a big joke at work, how are we to assume that humiliating women stops the minute they're off duty?


In some respects it seems like a beefed-up update of the Operation Rhone raids, which didn't really lead to very much at all (arrests but NFA; no one to crucify for their expensive new Tri-Force Brazilian termination training facility; meline fugitive still at large).









						Badgers visit Bristol CID HQ, armed police respond (UK)
					

From IndymediaUK: "Around 20 local anarchists, friends & badgers visited the HQ of the Bristol CID & Special Investigations at Sir Kenneth Steele House on Feeder Road in Bristol last Saturday 15th November. Officers operating from there have recently been visiting people’s homes and workplaces...




					www.urban75.net
				












						English Anarchists Have Been Caught Up in an Anti-Terrorism Police Crackdown
					

As the police search for the people responsible for a spate of attacks on property, anybody who calls themselves an anarchist in the town of Bristol seems to be under suspicion.




					www.vice.com
				












						Operation Rhone - a Freedom of Information request to Avon and Somerset Constabulary
					

I note that Avon and Somerset Constabulary have released various details to the press about “Operation Rhone” over the past few months. For example, the name is mentioned in the following article: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cops-hunt-anarchists-who-left-4736786 . In addition, they have...




					www.whatdotheyknow.com
				




Edit:

£16 million up in smoke, no injuries, no arrests nearly eight years after the event


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah lockdown easing means a lot of fucking is going to go on.


As in "fuck the police"?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are some frankly over creative suggestions on Twitter that the banner was intended to read “Cops Kill” or “Kill Cops Bill”.
> 
> I mean...


I think at this stage it's not possible to say without uncertainty that ‘there was a single banner with the slogan “KILL COPS” on it’ simply because in the most widely circulating pictures it looks like two banners being held together in the middle by one person. Hopefully that's something battle-hardened briefs are keeping in their back pockets for now whilst they wait to see what direction MPS-CPS go in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think at this stage it's not possible to say without uncertainty that ‘there was a single banner with the slogan “KILL COPS” on it’ simply because in the most widely circulating pictures it looks like two banners being held together in the middle by one person. Hopefully that's something battle-hardened briefs are keeping in their back pockets for now whilst they wait to see what direction MPS-CPS go in.


If I had banners like that I'd reveal an er at the end of kill as the photographers congregated


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

I had a theory, did a search to see if anyone was talking about it, and it turns out Andy fucking Ngo (among others) are:





For the unfamiliar, BB is a former political prisoner linked to the wikileaks case, and is capable of some very good and funny trolling, so this does kind of feel like his style. Apologies for posting Ngo, but it is being talked about, and I'd feel irresponsible speculating about his identity if the guess hadn't also been made in some high profile places anyway.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Had a look to see if BB had made any comment on the situation, and he doesn't seem to have done so, but he is helping to fundraise to stop Mark Keds' partner from losing her home after his sudden death, if anyone would like to contribute to that: Stop Natanya and cats from losing their home after Mark Keds' death [/unexpected Senseless Things-related derail]


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh, more on topic, arrestee support needed in London today:


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 4, 2021)

The one I went to was pretty good but XR were a fucking nuicance. Never in my entire life have I been filmed that much.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think at this stage it's not possible to say without uncertainty that ‘there was a single banner with the slogan “KILL COPS” on it’ simply because in the most widely circulating pictures it looks like two banners being held together in the middle by one person. Hopefully that's something battle-hardened briefs are keeping in their back pockets for now whilst they wait to see what direction MPS-CPS go in.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 4, 2021)

I went to the Bristol one- its the best day out I've had in 18 months!
I was only there for a couple of hours and it was calm.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Grimes against humanity


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



hitmouse beat you at #840, Badgers - _or should I call you Huw Norfolk? _


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 4, 2021)

The BBC reports seems quite over the top. Nothing last night until I logged on this morning. 

BBC News - Kill the Bill protests: Seven arrests in Bristol's fifth demo








						Kill the Bill protests: Seven arrests in Bristol's fifth demo
					

Avon and Somerset Police say the people arrested had failed to disperse from the city centre.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2021)

"had failed to disperse" ... so there weren't many of them and the risk of spreading coronavirus was at its lowest, which is what they're supposed to be policing? Has there been any trouble at all that hasn't been kicked off by the police?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are some frankly over creative suggestions on Twitter that the banner was intended to read “Cops Kill” or “Kill Cops Bill”.
> 
> I mean...


Of interest:



From here


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Mini-thread of the ASC manoeuvreist surge against the Bristol protesters from around 0120 onwards, including snatch of street medic, dogs etc.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 4, 2021)

So if that is indeed Barrett Brown, wtf was his MO?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So if that is indeed Barrett Brown, wtf was his MO?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Fwiw, I'm not sure any great "explanation" is needed - maybe Class War never used that actual wording, but the spirit of it doesn't feel too far from oldschool CW stuff to me, and I'm sure there's lots of old Class War stuff that would cause frenzied speculation about it being a false flag op if it appeared today. I think some people just hate cops?
Louise Raw's questions in that post seem a bit shitty to me, of all the things you can criticise the UK government for I don't think being too welcoming to refugees and migrants is one of them, and on question 3) "When a woman was nicked for a ‘F*** Boris’ shirt in ‘19, why was he apparently allowed a ‘Kill Cops’ banner?" - surely the problem there is the nicking, not the banner being allowed, and the reason why the cops didn't arrest him for the banner is presumably because they thought they might get people fighting back if they steamed into the middle of the demo?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Video footage of the banner:



(Yer man on the right hand side)

“Unfortunately that does look like-”


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 4, 2021)

Demo in Folkestone occured yesterday without any aggro from the old bill apparently. I didn't attend as I am currently ill with a viral infection and felt like crap yesterday:









						Hundreds gather in Kent town in 'Kill the Bill' protest
					

It was one of a number of protests around the country today




					www.kentlive.news
				




Not sure about exactly how many were there though. Kent Online report there were 60 plus. But Kent Live say hundreds were in attendance.

Doesn't look like hundreds in their photos though.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 4, 2021)

Officer Dibble was low key in Leicester as well. Up to 200 present.
Nearly 200 people attend Kill the Bill protest in Leicester


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 4, 2021)

I hear there was a good turnout in Norwich


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I hear there was a good turnout in Norwich





> If you like power, you’ll love Norwich City Hall. It’s from here that the regional administration runs our public services, and doles out cash to the needy and the greedy.
> 
> The building was formally opened in 1938 by King George VI, the stammering monarch made famous by hit movie _The King’s Speech_.
> 
> It’s ironic that his Majesty’s sub-standard oratory and crippling inability to make sense are mirrored today by the Labour councillors who control Norwich City Council. F-F-Fools!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

F-f-f-fuckers


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fwiw, I'm not sure any great "explanation" is needed - maybe Class War never used that actual wording, but the spirit of it doesn't feel too far from oldschool CW stuff to me, and I'm sure there's lots of old Class War stuff that would cause frenzied speculation about it being a false flag op if it appeared today. I think some people just hate cops?
> Louise Raw's questions in that post seem a bit shitty to me, of all the things you can criticise the UK government for I don't think being too welcoming to refugees and migrants is one of them, and on question 3) "When a woman was nicked for a ‘F*** Boris’ shirt in ‘19, why was he apparently allowed a ‘Kill Cops’ banner?" - surely the problem there is the nicking, not the banner being allowed, and the reason why the cops didn't arrest him for the banner is presumably because they thought they might get people fighting back if they steamed into the middle of the demo?


One of the disappointments about the Bristol events has been finding out the cops were telling porkies about injuries, undermining any chance of a page three hospitalised copper


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> F-f-f-fuckers


P-p-p-pick up a brown envelope


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> P-p-p-pick up a brown envelope


A penguin will p-p-p-pluck out dick's eye


----------



## teqniq (Apr 4, 2021)

More plot thickening:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

teqniq said:


> More plot thickening:




I mean that's just bollocks isn't it. This speculation is good fun but people are desperate to expose an undercover cop from images of social media and that just isn't a thing that is going to happen. 

There IS a risk that activists are going to be flagged as cops though. Or be identified as being something to do with the banner what with well meaning liberal sleuths spreading their faces all over the internet.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Spotted on a stroll around the city centre today:

Not the greatest execution in the world, but that kind of surface can be tough on marker pens, or so I may have heard. Also, ran into a small impromptu protest - only four people at first, but after I went for a wander and came back, they'd grown to a dozen or so, which isn't that bad for a totally DIY event the day after a big protest on the same theme. Good chants as well - "ACAB/all cops are bastards/PLOs are bastards too!" or something similar. I did ask for permission before taking photos:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I mean that's just bollocks isn't it. This speculation is good fun but people are desperate to expose an undercover cop from images of social media and that just isn't a thing that is going to happen.
> 
> There IS a risk that activists are going to be flagged as cops though. Or be identified as being something to do with the banner what with well meaning liberal sleuths spreading their faces all over the internet.


Is it time to remind people about what happened to Rayshard Brooks' partner? I think it might be time to remind people about what happened to Rayshard Brooks' partner.


> The most devastating example of how the racial lines and boundaries are reimposed comes from the example of Rayshard Brooks’ long-time partner, Natalie White, who offers the most blatant example of this racial policing seen so far. White was called out by so-called “woke” Twitter activists for her involvement in the protests in Atlanta over her dead partner. Eventually, they implicated her in the burning of the Wendy’s where Rayshard was killed. It is up to us to never reinforce these sort of bourgeois constructs of guilt or innocence. Whether she had a hand in the destruction or not, I don’t judge her either way. That is not up to us, we stand in solidarity no matter what. But I _do_ hold accountable, I do place blame on the wanna be do-gooders, these “woke” Twitter activists who implicated her in what occurred. I lay the blame solely on those activists, and Rayshard Brooks lays the blame on them from the grave.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 4, 2021)

it's people on twitter trying to stay relevant now we're all out on the streets ignoring performative activism. fuck them and their personal brands


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Having said that, I am enjoying the suggestion that an undercover police officer/provocateur would be wearing a police hat under their hoodie rather than, I don't know, just not wearing the hat. Would presumably make identifying spycops quite a bit easier if they were in fact all wearing a police hat under a different head covering at all times.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

OK, we have an explanation: Andy Ngo and the Metropolitan Police are being mean to me again and I’m sad



> I attended the #KillTheBill demo yesterday in central London, where I’ve been living since late last year, and upon arriving was asked by some other activists to help hold up a modular banner with the words “Cops Kill”, as may be seen in some of the footage that’s been floating around. As may be seen in other photos, we went on to switch the banners around so that it then read “Kill Cops”, which I considered to be sound advice even before the present UK government began its current attempt to give such cops the right to arrest peaceful protesters on the vague grounds that they can potentially upset people. Perhaps I’m still bitter about the time in 2018 when the Dallas police responded to my articles and advocacy vis a vis their Botham Jean murder by trying to cover-up a bomb threat made to the magazine I wrote for in retaliation and then getting caught lying about it to Dallas City Council. I also seem to recall doing a number of years in federal prison in a case that was widely denounced by groups like Reporters Without Borders and a range of media outlets as retaliation for my work exposing firms like Palantir and Endgame Systems in tandem with the same DOJ that later prosecuted me over such things by their own admission. So, you know, I’m not keen on cops.
> 
> Like pretty much everyone else including cops and their supporters, I advocate violence. Because I’m morally opposed to wholesale state violence against civilian populations in the Middle East and peaceful protesters at home, and would prefer to see it directed at those who initiate such violence, I am considered a wild eccentric by people like Andy Ngo, who first began circulating the photo of me with the banner yesterday while naming me as the person depicted after the Metropolitan Police Association published it, and who I suppose is still sore that my outfit published those pictures of his business partner doing Nazi porn a while back. Anywho, I’ve seen a few claims floating around that I might as well address for the benefit of those who seem to have fallen for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2021)

Nuts! but interesting


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Does anyone know what the deal is with Andy Ngo's business partner apparently doing nazi porn? I hadn't heard that one before, and am reluctant to google it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with Andy Ngo's business partner apparently doing nazi porn? I hadn't heard that one before, and am reluctant to google it for obvious reasons.


don't google it then, use duckduckgo


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

I have googled it and I am none the wiser tbf. RIP my alogrithims.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

He sounds quite mental and my recommendation would be to avoid?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

"Can you help me hold this banner please" 

No?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I have googled it and I am none the wiser tbf. RIP my alogrithims.


That old chestnut, 'I've no idea, love, I was just investigating Andy Ngo's business partner'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Having said that, I am enjoying the suggestion that an undercover police officer/provocateur would be wearing a police hat under their hoodie rather than, I don't know, just not wearing the hat. Would presumably make identifying spycops quite a bit easier if they were in fact all wearing a police hat under a different head covering at all times.


Look, I said before, they can't arrest you unless they're wearing their hat. So _naturally_ they would want to be wearing it at all times when undercover in case they needed to arrest someone. *QED*.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Is now the time to mention that there was a variation on the hoary old POLICE HAD BIG PILE OF ROCKS DELIVERED ON MORNING OF DEMO TO TEMPT PROTESTERS INTO DOING NAWTIES doing the rounds too, or will that tip Fozzie's blood pressure over into the red? 🤣


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Is now the time to mention that there was a variation on the hoary old POLICE HAD BIG PILE OF ROCKS DELIVERED ON MORNING OF DEMO TO TEMPT PROTESTERS INTO DOING NAWTIES doing the rounds too, or will that tip Fozzie's blood pressure over into the red? 🤣



I saw you comment on that on the twatter earlier today - I reckon you should post it just for the lolz, plus to tip Fozzie’s bp


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 4, 2021)

Fuck you all, I am having a lovely beer!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Fuck you all, I am having a lovely beer!


I think I know your tipple


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2021)

This is quite funny (Gogarty is a _Bristol Post_ reporter)


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> He sounds quite mental and my recommendation would be to avoid?


I quite like him, but then I read/watched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas at a young and impressionable age so maybe I just have a big soft spot for entertainingly mad American journos whose hearts are basically in the right place?


DaveCinzano said:


> Is now the time to mention that there was a variation on the hoary old POLICE HAD BIG PILE OF ROCKS DELIVERED ON MORNING OF DEMO TO TEMPT PROTESTERS INTO DOING NAWTIES doing the rounds too, or will that tip Fozzie's blood pressure over into the red? 🤣


I bet the rocks were delivered... *IN A VAN* as well.


----------



## Peter Painter (Apr 5, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Meanwhile, more details from MPS strategy in London:




I know about this one and what happened. The person was arrested for obstructing the highway and had their partner's bank card in their pocket. The partner confirmed by telephone the colour of the card, the bank name on the card and the cardholder's name but was unwilling to visit the police station to provide photographic id to prove ownership of the card.

The person arrested was later realeased, 'pending further investigation' in relation to the two possible charges (obstruction of highway and handling stolen goods). However, the arrested also person also gave 'NFA' as their address, so I'm not sure how the police intend to inform the arrested person that they have been charged. Seems it was just a tactic to scare and/or attempt to gather further information about the card holder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> "Can you help me hold this banner please"
> 
> No?


Yeh, never ever volunteer or agree to hold a banner on a demo, you'll spend the rest of the day hanging onto it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh, never ever volunteer or agree to hold a banner on a demo...


...or to 'look after' a stranger's bag 'for a minute'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...or to 'look after' a stranger's bag 'for a minute'


Or a strangler's bag. I was left looking after Hugh Cornwell's bag for an hour and a half once


----------



## cloudyday (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh, never ever volunteer or agree to hold a banner on a demo, you'll spend the rest of the day hanging onto it


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Or a strangler's bag. I was left looking after Hugh Cornwell's bag for an hour and a half once



What colour was it?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 5, 2021)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What colour was it?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


And what texture?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What colour was it?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


It was a blue and red plaid laundry bag full of washing, I was in a pub and he asked me to mind it for a minute then spent half the afternoon in the bookies, came back with a face like thunder and only offered me a half


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It was a blue and red plaid laundry bag full of washing, I was in a pub and he asked me to mind it for a minute then spent half the afternoon in the bookies, came back with a face like thunder and only offered me a half



He just left you...hanging around?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It was a blue and red plaid laundry bag full of washing...


I was hoping that this story would involve his bag having got a bit scuffed so he had to pop out to get some tartan polish to smarten it up.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 5, 2021)

They sell that in the same place that does striped paint?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> They sell that in the same place that does striped paint?


They do get busy and are very popular for certain product lines, so if you want a long weight you will probably have to queue


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 5, 2021)

It's okay. I'll just watch the sky hooks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> He just left you...hanging around?


Terrible - something better change


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Terrible - something better change


Anyway, you can read further particulars of the encounter in my autobiography 'brushes with greatness' (forthcoming)


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 5, 2021)

Sorry to derail the thread, but a bit of news from London:



(I don't actually know enough Stranglers songs to make a relevant Stranglers pun here, that one Rude Kids song complaining about the Stranglers not playing Sweden is a banger though.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sorry to derail the thread, but a bit of news from London:
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't actually know enough Stranglers songs to make a relevant Stranglers pun here, that one Rude Kids song complaining about the Stranglers not playing Sweden is a banger though.)



I hope the people released without further action will be suing the police


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 6, 2021)

'Traumatised' woman arrested at Kill the Bill protest hits out
					

Samantha Gibson was given a police caution after her arrest at Saturday's protest




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 7, 2021)

R Lee Marshy has seen which way the wind is blowing 









						Head of police force criticised over Bristol protests to step down
					

Andy Marsh, chief constable of Avon and Somerset police, will not seek to renew contract in July




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 7, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> R Lee Marshy has seen which way the wind is blowing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Transfer target for the Met?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Transfer target for the Met?


Perhaps his policing of the Bristol protests was by way of a job interview...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Transfer target for the Met?


Damaged goods


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Damaged goods


Disqualified by failing to shoot an unarmed civilian?


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2021)

Whiteladies Road in Bristol being blocked by demonstrators right outside the BBC


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 7, 2021)

that slab of pension is a calling


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 8, 2021)

Can we start listing demos coming up this weekend? Here's my local one:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 8, 2021)

From what I've seen, it seems like this weekend'll be relatively quiet, the 17th should be a bit busier though. Not directly Kill the Bill related, but under general ACAB stuff, there's a demo in Cardiff for Siyanda Mngaza, wrongfully convicted after defending herself from a racist attack: 


Callout for April 17th:


Malvern tomorrow:


Barnstaple on the 10th:


And another SUTR-branded outing in Manchester:


So far for the 17th we have Taunton:


Aberystwyth:
#KillTheBill Ceredigion on Instagram: “The next #KillTheBill protest in Aberystwyth is happening on April 17th! Stay tuned for more information and speaker announcements!”

Plymouth:
@killthebillplymouth shared a photo on Instagram: “SHARE AROUND.   The next protest has been called for the 17th of April. We will be attending. We will not be listening to tone policing or…” • Apr 4, 2021 at 4:09pm UTC

Birmingham:
kill the bill birmingham🤝 on Instagram: “This shall be a peaceful protest starting at Victoria Square and marching around the City Centre to West Midlands Police Headquarters…” 

Guildford on the 24th:
Surrey’s Instagram post: “It’s official! The next Guildford protest is Saturday 24th April. Be there and bring as many people as possible - strength in numbers.…”


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 9, 2021)

Bristol Friday.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 9, 2021)

Right, sartorial choices: all in black *oryellow dress with cherry motif.

On it.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2021)

Starting the listing for this weekend - we have Taunton, Aberystwyth, Plymouth, Birmingham and Bristol as above, plus:

For the 17th:
Mass trespass at Carbis Bay, Cornwall:


Reading, time and place tbc:


Winchester:


Bath:


Brighton:


Oxford:
Oxford AFN on Instagram: “Saturday 17 April is the next national day of action against the PCSC bill. On 3 April thousands across the country exercised their right…”

Newcastle:
RESIST // KILL THE BILL NCL on Instagram: “🥁 LET’S KEEP THE MOMENTUM GOING 🥁  Follow the link in the bio and click GOING on the Facebook event! It helps us know numbers so we can…”

London:
Kill The Bill on Instagram: “LONDON LOCATION ANNOUNCEMENT   Planning your own #KillTheBill march? Find templates to promote your event at the link in our bio, free to…”

Manchester, also details tbc:








						KillTheBill-MCR on Instagram: "‼️APRIL 17TH‼️ GET READY MCR! MORE DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON!  WE WON’T BE SILENCED."
					

KillTheBill-MCR shared a post on Instagram: "‼️APRIL 17TH‼️ GET READY MCR! MORE DETAILS WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON!  WE WON’T BE SILENCED.". Follow their account to see 88 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				




Leeds on the 18th:
Kill The Bill Leeds on Instagram: “📢 SAVE THE DATE! 🔥 📝 Sunday 18th April 📍Hyde Park / Woodhouse Moor 💛🦉 👉 This time last week we were coming to the end of a fantastic…”


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 12, 2021)

Carbis Bay during the Easter holidays and less than a week since reopening? Got to admire their commitment.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> How come there was no riot after winterbourne view, or Oliver McGowan?





CNT36 said:


> Because you couldn't be bothered?





MadeInBedlam said:


> id much rather have the NHS than not have it, but it is there to maintain capital and the state, it’s really not that incongruous for an NHS Trust to issue something like this





strung out said:


> I thought it was there to make sick people better, but sure.



these boards have some right thick cunts on them

The NHS as a willing perpetrator  with capitalist state violence? Happily collaborating with the police in order to safeguard the interests of the capitalist class?

Nah, never happens.






						Frequently asked questions from High Intensity Network
					






					highintensitynetwork.org


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

All coppers are bastards!

Well not all coppers, just the ones who dress up in copper uniform. And not from the ones who we can work with, sound as a pound those coppers are.

All them other coppers though. Bastards!

This is why we have had 40 years of unending defeat.

If you have to put as much effort as you people feel you need to into convincing the proles of whatever you believe in this week, whilst at the  the same time you are too dense to understand what everyone else is able to, then what actually are you bringing to the task of creating something a bit better than “well we’re not going fund the housing and social structures that we know prevent mental health crisis; oh no, we’re going to give you a criminal record if you dare be suicidal or complain about your care”.

neo-liberalism eh?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A local NHS trust has actually sent this out to staff
> 
> Protests in Bristol
> 
> ...



this is literally the same fucking trust

Luke Naish’s family ‘still having to fight’ after ‘uncritical’ inquest into his death - The Bristol Cable


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

Throwing a statue into the river and leading frontline NHS staff in ‘industrial action’ that would likely be both deadly and pointless. Revolution


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam 
Maybe don't call people dense when you either haven't understood someone's comment or are trying to willfully misrepresent it.
Did you riot after Winterbourne or Oliver McGowan?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> these boards have some right thick cunts on them


Just because you didn't understand my comment, doesn't mean you need to call me thick.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

strung out said:


> Just because you didn't understand my comment, doesn't mean you need to call me thick.



i fully understand it. Both your view and satisfied ignorance.

Border Reiver was kind enough to to lay such a mindset on the vaccine passports thread


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> i fully understand it. Both your view and satisfied ignorance.


No you didn't.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

He’s behind you


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam 

Did you riot after those events? If you did what did it achieve? If not why should other people? 

The whole why wasn't there a riot after X event as if it is some kind of gotcha sounds like the kind of thing you hear from Daily Mail readers.

Plenty of young white women have been murdered without riots. Plenty of coppers have committed serious offences against women and others both on and off duty without riots. Plenty of bills increasing police powers have been put before parliament without riots. Plenty of discrimination has occurred against travelling groups or individuals both through legal and other means without riots. I could go on...

Sometimes a number of things come together to cause a riot.  It's not even a great word for what happened. The police are the sharp end of the sword. They commit the most overt violent acts and suppress protests. Does it not make sense that they would be the ones to provoke a violent response?  Violence against this overt agency of state violence is hardly universally celebrated how do you think attacks on NHS workers and NHS property would go? Should a few ambulances be set alight? Could this possibly do more harm than good?


----------



## Border Reiver (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Throwing a statue into the river and leading frontline NHS staff in ‘industrial action’ that would likely be both deadly and pointless. Revolution


Are you not in favour of opposed to of right to industrial action for NHS staff?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2021)

Cheltenham:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2021)

Manchester:


Also, nice wee design:


Stickers available from Autonomous Design Group: 50 Kill The Bill Stickers


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2021)

Met police are reading the room well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Met police are reading the room well.



So it's legal to film cops assaulting people but you shouldn't let other people see the footage. Right.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2021)

Sensible advice, recapped


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 14, 2021)

Bristol: 

Reading, details now confirmed: 

Lancaster: 

Southampton: 

Wandsworth on the 18th: 

...Oh wait, just found that there's a thread and map with everything for this weekend again, so will just link to that:

https://twitter.com/collectiveactuk/status/1382389033653972996





__





						Map Frozen
					

Map Frozen:Needs to be owned by an active, paid plan for more visits.



					www.zeemaps.com


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 15, 2021)

Up to 38 listed for the weekend now. 
Bit of community outreach from Gwent Heddlu:


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah, the buggers do that. I think the comrade who posted the notice for the first kill the bill demo in Leicester had dibble on to him toot sweet. Still, at least they were laid back and low key on the day, obviously deciding that going all Avon and Somerset on us was not the way to go.

Anyway, list of this weekend's actions on the ACG site: https://www.anarchistcommunism.org/...-future-demos-and-support-for-those-arrested/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2021)

Wellington Arch is an odd place to meet for the London march, given that it's on a traffic island - admittedly a big one but any spillover will have to go to Hyde Park and cross the road to follow. Well anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Up to 38 listed for the weekend now.
> Bit of community outreach from Gwent Heddlu:



Taking a day off from beating arrestees I suppose


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Taking a day off from beating arrestees I suppose


A very good use of police time. A large number of people now have their mobile number should they need to get in touch...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2021)

Something to keep an eye on:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 16, 2021)

Also:









						Figures reveal scale of Bristol protesters injured by police - Netpol
					

At least 62 people injured by police violence in Bristol, new figures reveal. With significant misreporting from the media Bristol #KillTheBill protests, including false reports from Avon and Somerset police that officers had received injuries including broken bones, Bristol Defendant Solidarity...




					netpol.org
				












						We mustn’t forget the injuries #KillTheBill protestors have suffered
					

New figures from the police monitoring group Netpol reporting dozens of injuries to protestors across just three demos prove why we must fight against the Government’s draconian policing bill, writes Politics editor Ben Smoke.




					www.huckmag.com


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2021)

A few hundred tops today.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A few hundred tops today.View attachment 263725



What is this, police reservists being called up? Home Garda? Not-As-FIT-As-We-Used-To-Be?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A few hundred tops today.


How many bottoms?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> What is this, police reservists being called up? Home Garda? Not-As-FIT-As-We-Used-To-Be?



Nice to see the umbrella/wheelchair bloc doing their _coverage _today


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> How many bottoms?


About 600 cheeks


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 18, 2021)

A thought on yesterday: It seems like for a while the SWP was able to benefit from a situation where a lot of the people on demos were very new young people, whose political activity dated back to maybe last summer, and people who were aware of their history understandably felt that there were bigger things to be getting on with than picking fights with the SWP. It feels to me like that situation is maybe now coming to a close? For what it's worth, here are posts from some of the big Manchester summer-2020-BLM accounts:


(as ABL Manchester say, that guide wasn't made by them, not sure who did)



And for what it's worth, Collective Action LDN (no relation to the late and unlamented Platformist micro-cult, but the people who've put together the useful mega-threads of protests) were sharing this:



Dunno how all of this will play out with the next round of protests on May 1st, but suspect there's possibility for things to get messy/there to be multiple separate events happening in the same cities.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep noticed that in the London picture yesterday too.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 18, 2021)

There was a phase of tipping their trestle over. Need more of this, every fucking time.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 22, 2021)

This weekend is unlikely to be as big, but there's still Manchester:


Lancaster:


Bristol:


And then London on Sunday:



May 1st will be bigger, Freedom has a few already listed:








						This May 1st we say kill the bill!
					

Kill the Bill demonstrations have been annouced for May 1st to take place across the country. The demonstrations are part of a national day of action against the Conservative government’s rep…




					freedomnews.org.uk
				




*London – 12pm May 1st at Trafalgar Square*.


*Leeds – 3pm at Woodhouse Moor*


*Manchester – 4pm at St Peter’s Square*






*Sheffield – 1pm at Devonshire Green*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2021)

When will the blue community sort out its problem with blue-on-blue violence?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 23, 2021)

Just saw some stickers and cards which indicate that some on the anti-lockdown are hoping to jump onto the demos tomorrow, something about "million march" or some such


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 23, 2021)

Online thing on the 29th:








						#KillTheBill: A history of civil disobedience and resistance
					

#KillTheBill Rally for May 1st Day of Action!




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				




Also on Sunday:


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 23, 2021)

KTB stuff also listed on ACG site: https://www.anarchistcommunism.org/2021/04/23/kill-the-bill-this-weekends-demos/


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 24, 2021)

GMP apparently had armed officers out in response today:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 25, 2021)

I was going to say the above post is possibly misleading, but I see it's been taken down anyway, still up on insta though. Anyway, have seen it pointed out in response that the demo ended up in Piccadilly station, so the armed filth were likely just the general Piccadilly station police rather than a specific response to the demo.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 26, 2021)

GMP are being absolute cunts over this:









						Law firm takes up case of nurse fined £10,000 for 1% pay protest
					

Karen Reissmann, a frontline worker throughout the pandemic, was given the fixed penalty by Greater Manchester police




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 26, 2021)

Kill The Bill - Evidence Submission Template
					






					www.acorntheunion.org.uk
				





> *The Joint Committee on Human Rights has put out a *call for evidence in relation to the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill, and ACORN will be submitting our own full organisational response soon. *This is a vital opportunity to stop this legislation from going forward and we need you to stand up and be counted *by submitting your own opposition. We have created the template response below to make this easier; please note that you will need to copy and paste this template into your own document before submitting here, and the sections in red and italic require you to add in your own thoughts and experiences so as to ensure that this template is not simply a copy of our own submission.


ACORN are also now calling their own national day of action for May 8th.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

Demo tomorrow, mostly about prison stuff, but also including Kill the Bill:


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

What do people here think and/or know about that group - Prison Solidarity Network? If anything?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

Not got much first hand experience, think it comes out of the IWW, was the UK version of the Incarcerated Workers Organising Committee but then re-branded: ABOUT | PSN


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

As far as football fan/Kill the Bill stuff goes, this seems really clear and useful - was thinking of putting it in the ESL thread but it was written a few weeks back: 








						New policing bill: Criminalising traditional fan behaviour? - Football Supporters' Association
					

There’s been a lot of talk recently about the controversial Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill currently making its way through Parliament – here FSA caseworker Amanda Jacks discusses its potential impact on match-going fans…




					thefsa.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 28, 2021)

Twitter thread of this weekend's events:


Map:




__





						Map Frozen
					

Map Frozen:Needs to be owned by an active, paid plan for more visits.



					www.zeemaps.com
				



39 so far.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Kill The Bill - Evidence Submission Template
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are they doing their own thing? Plenty of protests this Saturday that they could join.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 28, 2021)

Short(ish) answer is: dunno, I'm on some of their mailing lists but I'm not actually a member and certainly wasn't involved in making this decision.

Slightly longer answer: I suppose I can see how it makes sense, from a maintaining the pressure perspective, to have different events on successive weekends that people can join in with or not as they see fit? I'm sure that there'll be ACORN members out this weekend, and indeed probably non-ACORN members out on the 9th?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Short(ish) answer is: dunno, I'm on some of their mailing lists but I'm not actually a member and certainly wasn't involved in making this decision.
> 
> Slightly longer answer: I suppose I can see how it makes sense, from a maintaining the pressure perspective, to have different events on successive weekends that people can join in with or not as they see fit? I'm sure that there'll be ACORN members out this weekend, and indeed probably non-ACORN members out on the 9th?



Soz the question wasn't really directed at you! I'm also on their mailing lists but sceptical of their "growth at all costs" strategy and manner in which they've coopted local, already established campaigns and taken credit after that campaign succeeds.

One for another thread maybe!


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 28, 2021)

ACG had an interesting critical article on them in Stormy Petrel, don't think it's online anywhere yet though.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Why are they doing their own thing? Plenty of protests this Saturday that they could join.


Splitters


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Soz the question wasn't really directed at you! I'm also on their mailing lists but sceptical of their "growth at all costs" strategy and manner in which they've coopted local, already established campaigns and taken credit after that campaign succeeds.
> 
> One for another thread maybe!





hitmouse said:


> Short(ish) answer is: dunno, I'm on some of their mailing lists but I'm not actually a member and certainly wasn't involved in making this decision.
> 
> Slightly longer answer: I suppose I can see how it makes sense, from a maintaining the pressure perspective, to have different events on successive weekends that people can join in with or not as they see fit? I'm sure that there'll be ACORN members out this weekend, and indeed probably non-ACORN members out on the 9th?


ACORN are well dodgy. But their dodgy doings have been in the US only so far, by the look of it (or as far as we currently know). They operate like a dodgy business, exploiting employees in the same way. The ACG article in Stormy Petrel that has been mentioned is worth reading, it's very detailed.


----------



## A380 (Apr 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> As far as football fan/Kill the Bill stuff goes, this seems really clear and useful - was thinking of putting it in the ESL thread but it was written a few weeks back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old Bill have always used higher level tactics against football fans first. Containments, horses you name it for every time a tactic is used at a protest or demonstration it’s used 50 times at football. And almost no one ( especially on the left- with a tiny number of exceptions some linked to this site) ever gave the tiniest of fucks.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> ACG had an interesting critical article on them in Stormy Petrel, don't think it's online anywhere yet though.



If anyone has a copy then please let me know.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 28, 2021)

A380 said:


> Old Bill have always used higher level tactics against football fans first. Containments, horses you name it for every time a tactic is used at a protest or demonstration it’s used 50 times at football. And almost no one ( especially on the left- with a tiny number of exceptions some linked to this site) ever gave the tiniest of fucks.



True. Sadly.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 28, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> If anyone has a copy then please let me know.


Yeah, we must get round to doing an e-version of Stormy Petrel. In the mean time, you could always order it from the ACG "shop"


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 29, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Yeah, we must get round to doing an e-version of Stormy Petrel. In the mean time, you could always order it from the ACG "shop"



Just ordered!


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 29, 2021)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Just ordered!


I was going to say that if no-one else can help out I might be able to take some crappy phone pictures and upload them, but I see my viral marketing has been successful. #influencer
Anyway, super short notice, but if anyone wants to go to any online things tonight, there's at least two online things happening this evening:
IWGB meeting: 


Sisters Uncut rally: 








						#KillTheBill: A history of civil disobedience and resistance
					

#KillTheBill Rally for May 1st Day of Action!




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2021)

#KillTheBill: A history of civil disobedience and resistance
Sisters Uncut


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2021)

^^ Some great speakers on that! The ones I managed to catch


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 29, 2021)

For anyone in London on Saturday morning, this sounds good, if you don't mind a bit of walking:








						[1 may 2021] International Workers Day
					

UVW



					www.uvwunion.org.uk
				






> *Where are we meeting?* 11am at the entrance to Buckingham Palace at the end of The Mall.
> 
> *What are we doing?* We will begin with a protest at Buckingham Palace in solidarity with UVW’s members at the Royal Parks campaigning for an end to outsourcing. From there we will be marching to Shaftesbury Avenue for another protest in solidarity with UVW’s members in dispute at Sage Nursing Home in a fight for £12 an hour. After that we will be marching back to join the main Kill the Bill mobilisation in Trafalgar Square at 12pm.


----------



## Little Piranha (Apr 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> ^^ Some great speakers on that! The ones I managed to catch


Really enjoyed it, so good to see solidarity in action.


----------



## Little Piranha (Apr 29, 2021)

It's very powerful to me to be involved with a movement led by my peers (I'm 33). When I was a teenager i felt like I was the only person who was interested in politics as there was such a general malaise among my age group. It's edifying to see that there were not only other people my age out there feeling the same things, but that the conditions we grew up in have only made us more radical.

I've been to a lot of protests throughout my life but the feeling of the blm and kill the bill protests is different. To see the majority of people are young and unaffiliated with traditional, often factional, organisations gives me a lot of hope for a truly powerful solidarity movement.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2021)

Good turnout in London today. I can't believe how much I missed going round with a 35mm lens, f8 and be there, I'm still buzzing.

This guy was doing the Lord's work, following the blue vests around, who pointedly avoided engaging in their usual friendly banter with him and pretended he wasn't there.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2021)

There was also Piers Corbyn's battle bus* driving around Trafalgar Square for a bit.



* battle hatchback


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There was also Piers Corbyn's battle bus* driving around Trafalgar Square for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 265889
> 
> * battle hatchback


Fair play to them for choosing a banger. My sort of loon


----------



## magneze (May 1, 2021)

That's fantastic. Prince Philip in the back too.


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> That's fantastic. Prince Philip in the back too.


Dangerous loon, though.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2021)

There was a protest in Luton today. 

Big bloke with a shaved head on megaphone addressing a small crowd. Some bloke walking past shouted 'fuck off hippy'


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2021)

There was a protest in Luton today. 

Big bloke with a shaved head on megaphone addressing a small crowd. Some bloke walking past shouted 'fuck off hippy'


----------



## magneze (May 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Dangerous loon, though.


Oh yes. I've voting for Binface.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There was a protest in Luton today.
> 
> Big bloke with a shaved head on megaphone addressing a small crowd. Some bloke walking past shouted 'fuck off hippy'





Badgers said:


> There was a protest in Luton today.
> 
> Big bloke with a shaved head on megaphone addressing a small crowd. Some bloke walking past shouted 'fuck off hippy'


The same bloke twice or different people?


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There was a protest in Luton today.
> 
> Big bloke with a shaved head on megaphone addressing a small crowd. Some bloke walking past shouted 'fuck off hippy'


Some kid was shouting at a Cardiff march a few weeks ago that we were all "brainwashed"


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The same bloke twice or different people?


Luton, so good they....


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2021)

There was a remarkable reluctance on the march in London to join in a chorus of kill the queen.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2021)

Bloke on the chickpea curry detail today must have been six eight at least. (That is also the Lord's work IMO - proper food is important, nothing but respect for my chickpea comrades. Lots of good protein and vitamins.)



One thing I did notice was that coppers always seem to be paired with other coppers of the same height. I'm proposing that this is something deliberate.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 1, 2021)

Plymouth really disappointing, less than 50 people. Went to the Hoe and had a coffee.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Bloke on the chickpea curry detail today must have been six eight at least. (That is also the Lord's work IMO - proper food is important, nothing but respect for my chickpea comrades. Lots of good protein and vitamins.)
> 
> View attachment 265904
> 
> One thing I did notice was that coppers always seem to be paired with other coppers of the same height. I'm proposing that this is something deliberate.


No no no

You'll often see, and I've noticed this over some years now, a short cop paired with a much taller colleague.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No no no
> 
> You'll often see, and I've noticed this over some years now, a short cop paired with a much taller colleague.


Well today they were very evenly matched. I made a point of checking, after noting two very tall constables next to each other and thinking that would have been statistically unlikely. Perhaps guidance has changed.

I shall make a point of taking appropriate photos in future to investigate this issue.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well today they were very evenly matched. I made a point of checking, after noting two very tall constables next to each other and thinking that would have been statistically unlikely. Perhaps guidance has changed.
> 
> I shall make a point of taking appropriate photos in future to investigate this issue.


So will I


----------



## hitmouse (May 2, 2021)

12 arrests in Newcastle yesterday: Arrests made as 'Kill the Bill' protesters march through Newcastle

All released without charge, apparently:


Hopefully that may mean 12 wrongful arrest payouts down the line?


----------



## hitmouse (May 4, 2021)

Statement and thread from Newcastle organisers:


----------



## hitmouse (May 5, 2021)

After all that discussion of what ACORN might be doing and why, it seems like they're now just doing an "online action" take a selfie type thing:


Other than that it seems like this Saturday will be a pretty quiet one, been checking the Collective Action account but there's nothing for this weekend up yet.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 5, 2021)

Looks like another day of action planned for 29th.


----------



## hitmouse (May 9, 2021)

Seems like ACORN did do some physical in-person protests this weekend after all, they just didn't really do anything to publicise them in advance?

e.g.








						Protesters demand Andy Burnham help fight the Policing Bill
					

ACORN members marched through the city in protest




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				






🤷‍♂️


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Seems like ACORN did do some physical in-person protests this weekend after all, they just didn't really do anything to publicise them in advance?
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...




Was members only! Doesn't look like they're looking to get much engagement other than the videos/photos of the demos being used as call to actions for people to contact a local MP/mayor and sign up as a member. 

A bit vacant I say, the KTB Coalition could really do with Acorn's support.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> OK, we have an explanation: Andy Ngo and the Metropolitan Police are being mean to me again and I’m sad


Update on the Bonkers Brown situation:





__





						US journalist Barrett Brown arrested in the UK on incitement offences | London | The Guardian
					

He had been in Britain since November and intended to claim asylum on the basis that he had been persecuted in the US for his journalism




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2021)

.


----------



## hitmouse (May 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Update on the Bonkers Brown situation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure Toby Young's Free Speech Union and all the rest of the "cancel culture is stifling unpopular opinions" bores will be right on this case.


----------



## hitmouse (May 24, 2021)

Thinking about it, I wonder whether Louise Raw and the other internet super-sleuths who were basically calling for him to be arrested will now a) publicly apologise for peddling conspiracy theories that have now been shown up to be utter bollocks, b) celebrate the fact that they got what they were asking for, or c) stay very quiet about the whole thing? Hmmm.


----------



## hitmouse (May 26, 2021)

Thread and map for this weekend's protests - 30 so far:







__





						Map Frozen
					

Map Frozen:Needs to be owned by an active, paid plan for more visits.



					www.zeemaps.com


----------



## CNT36 (May 26, 2021)

Well it's good to know I only have to walk 50 yards this time. Pity I had hear it on a bulletin board based 300 plus miles away


----------



## Serge Forward (May 28, 2021)

The list so far...

*Saturday 29th May*
ABERYSTWYTH: 1pm, Clock Tower
BARNSTAPLE: 1pm, Barnstaple Square
BATH & NORTH EAST SOMMERSET: 2pm, Bath Abbey
BIRMINGHAM: 11:30am, Cannon Hill Park
BRIGHTON: 5pm, The Level
BRISTOL: May, 4pm, College Green
CAMBRIDGE: 1pm, Parker’s Piece
CARDIFF:  2pm, Bute Park Stone Circle
CHELTENHAM: 2pm, Pittville Park
CHICHESTER: 10am, Chichester District Council Car Park
CORNWALL: 2pm, top of Causeway Head, Penzance
COVENTRY: 1pm, Broadgate
EXETER: 1pm, Bedford Square
IPSWICH: 11am, Christchurch Mansion
LANCASTER: 12pm Morecambe Stone Jetty, 3pm Scale Hall, 6pm Dalton Square
LEICESTER: 1pm, top of Gallowtree Gate
LIVERPOOL: 2pm Derby Square
LONDON: 12pm, Russell Square
LOWESTOFT: 12pm, Britten Centre
MANCHESTER: Kill The Bill is CANCELLED. Now supporting Palestine, 12pm, BBC Studios, Media City
NEWCASTELE: 1pm, Grey’s Monument
NORTHAMPTON: 1pm, Market Square
NORWICH: 2pm, City Hall
PLYMOUTH: 1pm, Charles Cross Police Station
READING: 1pm, Forbury Gardens
SHEFFIELD: 1pm, Endcliffe Park / Hillsborough Park / Norfolk Park
SHREWSBURY: 1pm, Bandstand, Quarry
STIRLING: 3:30pm, King’s Park
YORK: 1pm, York Minster

*And on Sunday 30th May*
GUILDFORD: 1pm, High Street (opp. Holy Trinity Church)


----------



## CNT36 (May 29, 2021)

It was the wife's turn this time I went to the park and fed the ducks. Poorly attended. The police were going up to random members of the public apologising for the disturbance in advance. Hopefully the attendance was due to the poor advertising.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> It was the wife's turn this time I went to the park and fed the ducks. Poorly attended. The police were going up to random members of the public apologising for the disturbance in advance. Hopefully the attendance was due to the poor advertising.


Not a lot of people, no. The anti mask march however was frickin enormous, which is a bit depressing. Currently going around Shepherd's Bush.

I mean I guess it's easier to protest about imaginary stuff.


----------



## Red Sky (May 29, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not a lot of people, no. The anti mask march however was frickin enormous, which is a bit depressing. Currently going around Shepherd's Bush.
> 
> I mean I guess it's easier to protest about imaginary stuff.


Is there an anti lockdown movement thread?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Is there an anti lockdown movement thread?


There are a couple around with uncomplimentary titles.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are a couple around with entirely accurate titles.


👍


----------



## Little Piranha (May 29, 2021)

It's a bit frustrating to me that it's always on Saturdays in London, I work on Saturdays and it's difficult for me to constantly get days off, I imagine this is true for quite a few, especially younger people. Also I think the combination of the bank holiday combined with the lifting of restrictions meant a lot of people took the opportunity to visit family and friends they haven't been able to see for a really long time.
I also think that the anti mask protest might have put people off going, you definitely don't want any association.


----------



## Little Piranha (May 29, 2021)

In more positive news








						Met drops case and accepts the role of legal observers at protests
					

Four members of Black Protest Legal Support arrested at ‘kill the bill’ protests have their charges dropped




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 6, 2021)

This looks proper old skool


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 7, 2021)

Fucking pigs everywhere. Harbour was swarming with the shitbags yesterday.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2021)

What the fuck:



Actually this tweet is misleading because:



from 









						Police officer 'accepts responsibility' for killing Sarah Everard
					

Wayne Couzens, 48, had his head bowed throughout the hearing




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2021)

I think a more reliable source than 'my arse' on twitter might be sought before posting stuff like that tbh


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2021)

Jolly good show. Actually i saw something about this yesterday but the above reminded me. Here is a Graun article:









						PC Wayne Couzens pleads guilty to kidnap and rape of Sarah Everard
					

Met officer admits responsibility for death of 33-year-old, but has not entered plea over murder charge




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2021)

That article says a different thing to what the my arse guy says though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck:



The police literally get away with murder lots and lots of times, see for example smiley culture, liddle towers, diarmuid o'neill, mark saunders, joy gardner, ian tomlinson and mark duggan. While I suspect this low wretch will end up guilty of murder if he'd been on duty the case would have been unlikely to get as far as it has


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2021)

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 9, 2021)

Good man


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Edited for clarity.


Soz I know you know the score, my post more at yer Twitter man


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2021)

Lol I just grabbed that tweet because it reminded me of what I'd seen yesterday. It is misleading though.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jun 9, 2021)

It doesn't matter how much I know that the Guardian is a piece of shit, they still manage to astound me. Their take on the vigils after the murder :  

'Vigils held around the country passed off largely without incident. One near to the route of Everard’s last known journey, on Clapham Common, south London, saw the Met criticised for alleged heavy-handed tactics, but a report by the policing inspectorate not only cleared police of wrongdoing but praised them for their restraint.'

That's it. Cunts.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> This looks proper old skool
> View attachment 272195



9 police vans parked on Plymouth Hoe (an official G7 protest site two hours on the train from Carbis Bay) already.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> 9 police vans parked on Plymouth Hoe (an official G7 protest site two hours on the train from Carbis Bay) already.


The policing is costing over £70 million I read today. 

And what does the poorest county in England get from G7 other than weeks of disruption and a potential superspreader event with 6000 cops descending from all over the country and sharing accommodation on a cruise ship!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> The policing is costing over £70 million I read today.
> 
> And what does the poorest county in England get from G7 other than weeks of disruption and a potential superspreader event with 6000 cops descending from all over the country and sharing accommodation on a cruise ship!


They've re-surfaced some of the roads in St Ives


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> They've re-surfaced some of the roads in St Ives


Well that’s a fair trade then


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2021)

Hang on, the G7 summit is in Carbis Bay? We go on holiday there most summers... it is not the most obvious location for a summit, must say.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2021)

You'd expect it to be necessary for there to be some kind of local infrastructure to support an event of this size - Carbis is just a load of holiday lets, a corner shop, a chippy and a tapas bar. Chippy is good mind.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2021)

I believe it’s at an eco-hotel and Cornwall’s nascent tech sector / space port / lithium mines / monorail are seen as part of the UK’s modern green economy.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> You'd expect it to be necessary for there to be some kind of local infrastructure to support an event of this size - Carbis is just a load of holiday lets, a corner shop, a chippy and a tapas bar. Chippy is good mind.


Carbis Bay isn't just a load of holiday lets - my daughter and her boyfriend live there, by the chip shop as it happens  They are staying with us this week to escape the occupation.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I believe it’s at an eco-hotel and Cornwall’s nascent tech sector / space port / lithium mines / monorail are seen as part of the UK’s modern green economy.


I'm sure it seemed like a good idea when they were dreaming it up, but there's a reason they normally do big things like this in places where there's lots and lots of hotels and restaurants and suchlike. And, like, roads with more than a single lane. It's madness.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The police literally get away with murder lots and lots of times, see for example smiley culture, liddle towers, diarmuid o'neill, mark saunders, joy gardner, ian tomlinson and mark duggan. While I suspect this low wretch will end up guilty of murder if he'd been on duty the case would have been unlikely to get as far as it has



Or if Ms Everard had been a Black woman ?

Without any friends/connections in the media?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 10, 2021)

Beck's fish and chips used to be legendary.

I'm not sure eco-hotel has much meaning when they've ripped up old trees to expand for this chat. I'd never heard tye Carbis Bay described as that. I used to be a KP and chambermaid in the hotel next door 

I think some of you are missing the point a little as is the local MP who is talking up how this shows that his fiefdom is super important and the centre of the universe. The while point is not to have great infrastructure and transport links. It is easily cut off. No where suitable for mass gatherings (other than the beach) and a limited number of entry points easily closed off. Shut the main road into Carbis  Bay, the couple of B roads up past the pizza place and behind the estates, shut the branch line and keep an eye on the coastal path then you'll have no stinking plebs to ruin your party. Even the couple of hills down to the Carbis bay and that little bridge over the tracks are awful and easily blocked/controlled. No one inconvenienced except aches and people on holiday. None of the disruption to people who matter like in a place with good transport links and infrastructure. 

There are plenty of hotels though and not only in Carbis Bay. A lot of those associated with the summit are being put up in surrounding towns even as far away as Newquay. I heard a lot of the press are at the Queens in Penzance.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 10, 2021)

Here you go something clearer than my ramblings from a few years ago.









						'One way in, one way out': why G7 summits are in such remote locations
					

Charlevoix, Quebec, is beautiful, isolated ... and perfect for world leaders worried about mass protests




					www.theguardian.com
				




Is there somewhere better to post about this rather than shitting this thread up?


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2021)

That makes sense- ta!


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 10, 2021)

Police vans are gone from Plymouth Hoe. Maybe they were just using it for a car park with all the extra bacon around.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Police vans are gone from Plymouth Hoe. Maybe they were just using it for a car park with all the extra bacon around.


Did they clear up all their mess? Or is the area still festooned with little black bags and suspicious looking bottles?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 10, 2021)

Couple of cars on the streets. A lot of hotels/guest houses in this area so I guess that's why.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 10, 2021)

I'll keep ruining this threat until told otherwise.









						Stand up against global inequality, in Hayle | Cornish Stuff
					

CornishStuff, Cornwall, Cornish news, News On Saturday 12th June, the Resist G7 coalition (RG7) will be protesting in Hayle to highlight the global inequality at the heart of the G7. The protest is in solidarity with the struggles of people across the globe. RG7 say the G7 represents the...




					cornishstuff.com
				




I was stood there the other day and bought a vegan kebab. Not even visible from the Carbis Bay hotel several miles away. Not really anywhere better in Hayle though. Maybe the rec but that's even further from Carbis Bay and not near the water. 

ETA there is more space than I said thinking about it though not behind but beside Hayle Asda which is maybe what "behide" means.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 11, 2021)

Plymouth on Sunday for those who can't make it to whatever the Cornwall thing ends up being:


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2021)

The Cornwall Kill the Bill is in Falmouth at 1pm. Only just found out so doubt I can make it. I think they met up by the Wetherspoons last time (only been to the Truro ones). Buses stop right there and it's about ten minutes walk from the train station.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 13, 2021)

In case anyone can help:


----------



## Little Piranha (Jun 23, 2021)

Message posted on a kill the bill WhatsApp group I'm in, thought I'd pass it on:

"Hey comrades - the bill finished in the committee stage tomorrow and will be debated again in the commons over the next few weeks. Us at Sheffield Against the Policing Bill are planning a social media storm tomorrow night @ 7pm to raise awareness of this and grab the attention of relevant MPs/lords/councillors/minsters etc.

We've created a whole toolkit of resources which I'll share below - this is a bit Sheffield specific wrt MPs etc, but there is plenty that is relevant across the country. It'd be reallllllly wonderful if any of you were able to take this up too, and share with the regional + local groups in your areas. Thank you comrades!!! 💥✊🦎"

I've attached the toolkit (I hope, I haven't tried to attach files on here before!)


----------



## Little Piranha (Jun 29, 2021)

Bristol this weekend


----------



## Little Piranha (Jun 30, 2021)

London Monday


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2021)

Reverberations from the earliest Bristol KTBs still being felt:











						Protesters left 'traumatised' as they were 'punched' by police
					

"Witnesses spoke of seeing individuals punched, kicked and forced to the ground using riot shields. It was clear that those who had been there were, and remain, deeply traumatised"



					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 16, 2021)

Is the campaign against this bill withering away?

How is it that nothing more imaginative than A to B marches have been attempted?


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 16, 2021)

Netpol statement here:








						Resisting new police powers – what next for #KillTheBill campaigners? - Netpol
					

In the end, every member of the governing party in the House of Commons voted for the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill in its entirety. Perhaps surprisingly, this included the Conservative MPs who sit on the Joint Committee on Human Rights, which only a week before had been severely...




					netpol.org


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Is the campaign against this bill withering away?
> 
> How is it that nothing more imaginative than A to B marches have been attempted?


What do you suggest?


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 16, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Is the campaign against this bill withering away?
> 
> How is it that nothing more imaginative than A to B marches have been attempted?


I was in a nationwide meeting yesterday, there has been a lot of behind the scenes coalition building and strategy organising going on with a view to greater community and nationwide resistance so things will be picking up now. There are local groups in almost every area that people can get involved with, or if you're part of a group that might want to be in the coalition I can probably get you in touch with the right people.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 16, 2021)

There is also another national day of action scheduled, although I'm not sure that the date is public information yet.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 16, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> I was in a nationwide meeting yesterday, there has been a lot of behind the scenes coalition building and strategy organising going on with a view to greater community and nationwide resistance so things will be picking up now. There are local groups in almost every area that people can get involved with, or if you're part of a group that might want to be in the coalition I can probably get you in touch with the right people.


I was in the same meeting I think! Aspects of it were interesting but there didn't seem to be a lot of concrete stuff happening. Lot of talk about "community outreach" but nothing very specific.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> What do you suggest?


Mass trespasses,  free parties, squats,  civil disobedience.  Reinforcing existing struggles etc. Persuading the rest of left to stop co operating with the police.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 16, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Mass trespasses,  free parties, squats,  civil disobedience.  Reinforcing existing struggles etc. Persuading the rest of left to stop co operating with the police.


There has been a bit of that already, tbf.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 16, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Mass trespasses,  free parties, squats,  civil disobedience.  Reinforcing existing struggles etc. Persuading the rest of left to stop co operating with the police.


I don't think it's a good idea for me to put on here everything that was discussed at the meeting, but if you were at the same one then I don't know how you could have missed the mention of several of your suggestions, some of which are covered by community outreach. 

Personally, I would say that the idea of community outreach is that you build a base of people for carrying out really effective civil disobedience, as well as building support networks for when this bill comes into effective and people start to suffer the consequences.

I think it was a little disingenuous for you to have been at that meeting and then come on here and ask if the campaign is withering away.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 16, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> I don't think it's a good idea for me to put on here everything that was discussed at the meeting, but if you were at the same one then I don't know how you could have missed the mention of several of your suggestions, some of which are covered by community outreach.
> 
> Personally, I would say that the idea of community outreach is that you build a base of people for carrying out really effective civil disobedience, as well as building support networks for when this bill comes into effective and people start to suffer the consequences.
> 
> I think it was a little disingenuous for you to have been at that meeting and then come on here and ask if the campaign is withering away.



I think the idea of what "community outreach" is needs to be concretised. It's a bit vague and buzz wordy at the moment.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

It refers to the incident in the article as 'revenge policing'. Pretty much sums it up for me.









						‘It was humiliating’: police apologise for handcuffing undressed student in raid
					

Male officers in Bristol protests investigation burst into 21-year-old woman’s bedroom but will not face disciplinary action




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## dessiato (Jul 18, 2021)

teqniq said:


> It refers to the incident in the article as 'revenge policing'. Pretty much sums it up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bothers me is that there’ll be no action taken against these officers. Every time they get away with it they’ll push the boundaries a little harder the next time. Then we’ll end up with another copper flashing women, and raping, murdering them thinking they have some immunity, because they’re police.

eta and the Home Office which should be protecting us from this behaviour just gives them more power to behave like this. And that awful Dick woman at the Met


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 18, 2021)

Quick cross-post:








						Support Ryan
					

Ryan Roberts is currently on remand in Bristol Prison. He was arrested after the confrontation with the police at Bristol’s Bridewell police station. He has been charged with riot and arson. …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				




View attachment 279263


> Ryan Roberts is currently on remand in Bristol Prison. He was arrested after the confrontation with the police at Bristol’s Bridewell police station. He has been charged with riot and arson.
> 
> He has asked for letters of support. Please write to him at:
> 
> ...


Obligatory disclaimer that you shouldn't write anything stupid to or about people who are pre-trial.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh, also just remembered, another recent squat:








						Squatter Take Camberwell Cop Shop (2.0) [Full Statement]
					

The Serious Annoyance has returned to occupy the empty Camberwell Police Station, Camberwell Church St SE5, as we continue in our fight to #killthebill and highlight the destructive role of the pol…




					nfaaf.wordpress.com


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 21, 2021)

Bristol Defendant Solidarity is in desperate need of funds. There have been 75 arrests so far, with 3 people on remand, 5 awaiting sentencing next week and 10 people charged with riot. Some are expected to spend years in prison. 








						#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets, organized by Bristol Defendant Solidarity
					

#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets and in the… Bristol Defendant Solidarity needs your support for #KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets



					uk.gofundme.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> Bristol Defendant Solidarity is in desperate need of funds. There have been 75 arrests so far, with 3 people on remand, 5 awaiting sentencing next week and 10 people charged with riot. Some are expected to spend years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have shared this to social media and suggest others do the same.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 23, 2021)

Update from the Camberwell squat: 








						The Serious Annoyance continue to trespass despite judgement
					

Freedom Newspaper received the following communique from squatters occupying the former Camberwell police station in South London.




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 27, 2021)

Big thread of updates from Bristol here:


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2021)

• Adamson, 21, of Lockleaze, Bristol was jailed for three years and six months for throwing things at officers, as well as threatening and attacking their shields.

• Lloyd, 21, of Henbury, Bristol, was jailed for three years and 11 months for pushing and kicking officers' shields, kicking a constable and kicking windows of the police station.

• Simmonds, 18, from Springfield, Birmingham, was sentenced to three years and three months at a young offenders' institution for kicking police shields and the windows of the station, and for using a baton to beat a police van.

• Quinn, 46, of St Paul's, Bristol, was jailed for three years and three months for throwing things at the police station, and damaging a police van.

• Schneider, 25, of St Paul's, Bristol, was jailed for five months for urinating at the feet of an officer.

outrageous








						Bristol 'Kill the Bill' riot: Five sentenced over unrest outside Bridewell police station
					

Five people have been sentenced for their roles in a riot which engulfed central Bristol in March this year. Unrest broke out following a "Kill the Bill" march against the proposed Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill, leaving 44 Avon and Somerset officers injured.




					news.sky.com


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

We are proud of those who fought back against the police
					

A statement by Bristol Anarchist Black Cross and Bristol Defendant Solidarity On Friday 30th July, five people were sentenced to over 14 years between them. Four people were given sentences of over…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				






> On Friday 30th July, five people were sentenced to over 14 years  between them. Four people were given sentences of over three years for  riot.
> These five people are the first to receive custodial sentences for  the confrontation with the police outside Bridewell Police Station at  the Kill the Bill demonstration on 21st March. However, over 75 people  have been arrested, 28 of them have now been charged. Two people are  currently on remand in Horfield prison.
> The sentences are:
> 
> ...


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 1, 2021)

Stuff planned for the 21st:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Aug 3, 2021)

Crossposting again:


Tomorrow come and support Kill The Bill prisoners by making cards, writing letters, painting banners in a creative space for solidarity. 

In March thousands of peaceful protesters took to the streets of Bristol to demonstrate against the plans to give the police increased powers, to fight for or human right to protest and to protect the ways of lives of Gypsy, Roma and Traveller communities. Due to a heavy police presence with police brutality the protests turned nasty and many protesters were left injured and arrested.

78 protesters were arrested. 8 are now in prison. 

Let's send them an abundance of love to show solidarity. 

Tomorrow 4pm, next to the M32 skate park.

Some art materials will be provided but please also bring your own if you have.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 4, 2021)

In passing, was a bit curious about how the rest of the left press beyond Freedom was covering this round of court dates and sentences. Tribune doesn't seem to have anything up on it, looking at Novara I saw they had this up:








						10 Years After the Riots, the Left Is Finally Taking on the Police State | Novara Media
					

Many leftists struggled to extend solidarity to the rioters. Now, threatened with criminalisation themselves, it is crucial this mistake isn't made again.




					novaramedia.com
				



But then on actually reading it, it seems to be a pretty reasonable article but one that somehow neglects to mention anything about the Bristol cases. Is this just me being unneccessarily snidey, or is it a bit shit to write an article about Kill the Bill and resistance to the carceral state, the week that five people get sent down for a Kill the Bill protest, and neglect to mention anything about it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

a thought that just occurred to me is that - perversely - this law may lead to a deskilling of senior police officers in commanding public order, that if the suppression of protest is achieved the routine experience officers would accumulate of policing a-b marches, static protest, and of course scuffles and larger confrontations may no longer be available: leading to an inability to control and deal with incidents at scale.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Benefit brunch at 56A on Sunday:


Also, report from recent demos at HMP Eastwood and Bristol:








						Solidarity Noise Demonstrations outside HMP Eastwood Park & HMP Bristol
					

Our passion for freedom is stronger than the prison!Last week people gathered outside HMP Eastwood park women’s prison to show solidarity with prisoners who have recently experienced increase…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 15, 2021)

Sure there'll be more stuff confirmed for the 21st soon and hopefully a handy list, but so far there's:
Manchester
Cardiff
Newcastle
Liverpool
and London
Sheffield are encouraging people to go to London rather than having a local event, which seems like a bit of a shit idea, both from a covid/unneccessary travel perspective and also just because why would you ever go to London. But if for some inexplicable reason you do want to go to London, here's the coach from Sheffield/Leeds/York.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> In passing, was a bit curious about how the rest of the left press beyond Freedom was covering this round of court dates and sentences. Tribune doesn't seem to have anything up on it, looking at Novara I saw they had this up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not just you. It's shit of them to do that.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

Still doesn't seem to be a big centralised list that I can find, but Cardiff details are now confirmed:


Oh, and the Morning Star have got around to publishing their KTB article - nothing about the Bristol trials or prisoners, but plenty of plugs for getting involved in Momentum and Labour instead: The false start of Kill the Bill

Also, if anyone from Swansea/Newport/Bristol/Cardiff wants to go to London, XR are running coaches from there too: Coach From Swansea-Cardiff- Newport -Bristol  to the Impossible Rebellion But as mentioned above there's stuff happening in Cardiff that day anyway so imo it'd make sense to just go there.


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Still doesn't seem to be a big centralised list that I can find, but Cardiff details are now confirmed:
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Morning Star have got around to publishing their KTB article - nothing about the Bristol trials or prisoners, but plenty of plugs for getting involved in Momentum and Labour instead: The false start of Kill the Bill
> ...



The Morning Star article is a bizarre intervention. If they wanted a centrally organised coalition why didn't they set one up?


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 19, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> The Morning Star article is a bizarre intervention. If they wanted a centrally organised coalition why didn't they set one up?


I liked the picture of the face of disorganised structurelessness though:

And yeah, it definitely felt quite "LET ME TELL YOU ALL ABOUT THE BOOK I'VE JUST FINISHED READING THIS WEEK". I also enjoyed "We need to link up activists from the full range of the left, from social-democrats to Marxist-Leninists". So, from Morning Star readers to Morning Star readers, then.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 20, 2021)

If anyone feels like getting your balaclava on and eating some watermelon this weekend, there is now a thread of tomorrow's protests at:


Still pretty slim pickings compared to earlier ones, looks like Exeter and Stoke are the only ones not already posted above:


----------



## A380 (Aug 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> a thought that just occurred to me is that - perversely - this law may lead to a deskilling of senior police officers in commanding public order, that if the suppression of protest is achieved the routine experience officers would accumulate of policing a-b marches, static protest, and of course scuffles and larger confrontations may no longer be available: leading to an inability to control and deal with incidents at scale.



Already happening but more because there is far less disorder at the football and many matches are steward only. . There was always far more at the football and the old bill could use more interventionist tactics because hardly anyone, including on the left ( with a very few notable exceptions) or the media cared the tiniest hoot about what happened at the football.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2021)

A380 said:


> Already happening but more because there is far less disorder at the football and many matches are steward only. . There was always far more at the football and the old bill could use more interventionist tactics because hardly anyone, including on the left ( with a very few notable exceptions) or the media cared the tiniest hoot about what happened at the football.


i saw an interesting bit about the declining numbers of officers joining the met's public order cadre at Studying the London Metropolitan Police Public Order Cadre – Think: Research. i haven't managed to find the articles referred to in the blog, but i'll give it another go over the weekend.


----------



## A380 (Aug 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i saw an interesting bit about the declining numbers of officers joining the met's public order cadre at Studying the London Metropolitan Police Public Order Cadre – Think: Research. i haven't managed to find the articles referred to in the blog, but i'll give it another go over the weekend.



Apparently: At the moment very few ‘senior’ officers want to do public order command courses ( or firearms for that matter) so the cadre of people doing them is getting older (not necessarily a bad thing in the short term) but also less sizeable as rozzers retire quite young on their old final salary schemes. It’s far safer for bright young thing’s careers to focus on paper clip accounting and laughing at chief officers jokes…

Rank and file officers are less likely to volunteer for level 2 public order training as they tend to get their weekends fucked around for no extra pay instead of the overtime payments it used to bring. 
Today’s young rozzers strangely getting bored with losing their one proper weekend off a month  in exchange for two days in the bank they might be able to take on a Tuesday and Thursday in November 2024. 

Add to that that hardly anyone under 35 can drive the big public order vans and, unless something changes* the streets could be free for protest in about 6 years… Allegedly. 

ETA that’s an interesting paper.

* Something will change, sorry.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 20, 2021)

Some of the comments are interesting. One of my nephews has joined the Met. He says it's his way of getting a law degree. He doesn't plan to be on the beat. If this is the attitude of recruits then the future is going to be interesting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 20, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Some of the comments are interesting. One of my nephews has joined the Met. He says it's his way of getting a law degree. He doesn't plan to be on the beat. If this is the attitude of recruits then the future is going to be interesting.


A bit like doing a few years of second hand car sales to pay way through a philosophy & ethics PhD


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 20, 2021)

Sixth person jailed for Bristol:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 20, 2021)

From the Support KTB prisoners instagram:
"Let's set the record straight.

Did you attend the KTB protests? Can you make a statement about what really happened ?

@bristolagainst_thebill are collecting statements and are planning something BIG, but your support is needed!

Please send statements to their account.

Let's set the record straight!"
You'd hope that there's some kind of way for people who aren't on instagram to contact them/submit statements, but who knows?
Also, solidarity fundraiser thing happening in that Bristol next week:








						Kill the Bill Solidarity Fair
					

Fundraiser for young activists facing prison sentences for defending our rights - Workshops - Talks - Art - Folk - Celidh - Funk - Cabaret - Open Mic - Circus




					prsc.org.uk
				




Also also, new bustcards:


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 22, 2021)

Hearing that demos yesterday were quite small. Not much on Twitter etc.  Any news?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 22, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Hearing that demos yesterday were quite small. Not much on Twitter etc.  Any news?


Yeah, I hear the London demo was only attended by about 500 people - mainly XR and BLM.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 22, 2021)

Was the weather shit everywhere else, btw?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2021)

Follow up on the astroturfed 'city leaders' letter supporting the Bristol filth:









						Bristol City Council orchestrates City Leaders’ letter in support of police during protests
					

A letter in support of the police, during the Kill the Bill protests, purportedly by the ‘City Leaders’ group was organised by Bristol City…




					jo-stillawake.medium.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 1, 2021)

Bristol filth talking lying bollocks about their bungled 100+ copper squat raid on the wrong address, including claiming they didn't have any video footage of their massive fucking balls-up:









						EXCLUSIVE: Police do not know which officers unlawfully stormed student flat
					

Police say that 'several learnings will be implemented for future operations'




					www.bristol247.com


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 2, 2021)

Borrowed assets from other police organisations and has no way of identifying any of them .

absolute horse shit 

blatant lying, good to see the people broken into demanding a better explanation


----------



## nogojones (Sep 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bristol filth talking lying bollocks about their bungled 100+ copper squat raid on the wrong address, including claiming they didn't have any video footage of their massive fucking balls-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a crock of shite



> No records were kept about which officers from which mutual aid force entered each property, meaning that no bodycam footage is able to be found from any of the estimated 20 officers who unlawfully entered the student flat.


At least the Police are getting the feel for mutual aid


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2021)

Would be fascinating to have a look at the notebooks of all 100+ coppers for that day 👍


----------



## nogojones (Sep 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Would be fascinating to have a look at the notebooks of all 100+ coppers for that day 👍


If only we knew who they were. It's just too hard to work out.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Would be fascinating to have a look at the notebooks of all 100+ coppers for that day 👍



Bad news, apparently this lot just ate them.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 2, 2021)

> Avon & Somerset also admit that an “element of the response” sent to one of the students who lived in the flat, Billy Stockwell, was not true.
> 
> The third year University of Bristol student was told by the police that superintendent Mark Runacres had contacted him to make an apology “directly following the incident”.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 8, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bristol filth talking lying bollocks about their bungled 100+ copper squat raid on the wrong address, including claiming they didn't have any video footage of their massive fucking balls-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite amusing tweet thread story about the police-wrongfully-raid-wrong-flat thing, told in headlines 🤣


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 11, 2021)

Two more defendants sentenced today:




Just to remind everyone, that fundraiser is:








						#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets, organized by Bristol Defendant Solidarity
					

#KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets and in the… Bristol Defendant Solidarity needs your support for #KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Two more defendants sentenced today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Strange place Bristol. A mayor who spends £3k a month on having mentions of him on social media monitored.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 13, 2021)

Fundraiser walk in London next weekend:








						Radical History Walk: class struggle on the riverbank
					

110 years ago, in the blistering heat of August 1911 women working in jam, biscuit and sweet factories went on wildcat strike in protest against poverty wages and appalling conditions. Find out how…



					www.feministfightback.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 18, 2021)

Another defendant given five years:


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 24, 2021)

Support Ryan Roberts
					

Ryan Roberts’ trial for riot and arson is on the 25-27th October. If convicted he is facing a long sentence. He will be the first defendant to be brought to trial to have plead not guilty for…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				









Ryan Roberts’ trial for riot and arson is on the 25-27th October. If convicted he is facing a long sentence. He will be the first defendant to be brought to trial to have plead not guilty for charges relating to the 21st March Kill the Bill demonstration.

Ryan is calling for solidarity and support

We will hold a demonstration on October 25th at 8.30am outside Bristol Crown Court. We’d also like people to sit in court from the 25th-27th, to show that Ryan has support!

On the final day of the trial we will hold a demo at 5pm outside the Crown Court.

if you’re coming from elsewhere and need accommodation email bristoldefendantsolidarity@riseup.net

We are also calling for you to do a solidarity banner drop or other action in your local area during October to show your support for Ryan

Ryan is currently on remand in Bristol Prison. He’d welcome letters of support. Click here to find out how.

Solidarity is strength!


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Article by one of the women attacked by GMP earlier this year:








						“The Power of Being Nice”
					

Recounting the day I was stripped and arrested by the police. CW: sexual assault




					medium.com


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 6, 2021)

Does anyone know of any plans to protest on the day/day after/nearest weekend when this piece of legislation becomes law?


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Oct 6, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> In passing, was a bit curious about how the rest of the left press beyond Freedom was covering this round of court dates and sentences. Tribune doesn't seem to have anything up on it, looking at Novara I saw they had this up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						What Happened to Kill the Bill? | Novara Media
					

The PCSC bill is on the brink of entering law, and yet the movement to kill it has all but evaporated. Activists haven’t given up, though - they’re simply changing gear to a longer-term project of abolition. Rivkah Brown reports.




					novaramedia.com


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 11, 2021)

Busy week in Bristol courts coming up:


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 13, 2021)

Sorry for posting tweets but:


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 14, 2021)

Some actual good news from the courts, for a change:


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 14, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Support Ryan Roberts
> 
> 
> Ryan Roberts’ trial for riot and arson is on the 25-27th October. If convicted he is facing a long sentence. He will be the first defendant to be brought to trial to have plead not guilty for…
> ...



I've been corresponding with Ryan for a couple of months. He writes really charming letters that I'm always delighted to receive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well today they were very evenly matched. I made a point of checking, after noting two very tall constables next to each other and thinking that would have been statistically unlikely. Perhaps guidance has changed.
> 
> I shall make a point of taking appropriate photos in future to investigate this issue.


here's an example from the recent killing of david amess


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> here's an example from the recent killing of david amess


Scruffy bastards


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Ryan Roberts solidarity event happening in Manchester, I can't make any promises about the height of the officers GMP will be deploying to monitor it though:


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 21, 2021)

The UK media, including the left/radical end of it, may not be doing a good job at covering the Bristol cases, but at least North Carolina local radio is on the job:




__





						Support Ryan Roberts and #KillTheBill Bristol defendants! | The Final Straw Radio Podcast
					






					thefinalstrawradio.noblogs.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2021)

With crime scene discipline like that can't imagine why defence briefs might possibly go down the route of energetically challenging forensic evidence.


----------



## Little Piranha (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Oct 25, 2021)

Had seen this picture but hadn't realised they were repainted cop riot shields, that is proper gutsy:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Had seen this picture but hadn't realised they were repainted cop riot shields, that is proper gutsy:




😬😬😬


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 28, 2021)

Bristol Cable article from the trial:








						Man charged with riot and arson says police escalated protest into violence - The Bristol Cable
					

He is accused of trying to set police vehicles on fire during the Kill the Bill demo on 21 March, but blamed police for turning the protest violent.




					thebristolcable.org
				



Also, still can't work out exactly what the smilies in DaveCinzano's post above are expressing?


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Bristol Cable article from the trial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're grimaces, possibly something to do with the surname on their banner. As far as I am aware Deadpool has not been arrested.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 28, 2021)

belboid said:


> They're grimaces, possibly something to do with the surname on their banner. As far as I am aware Deadpool has not been arrested.


Shit, I totally blanked on that because I have exactly the same problem, there's a part of my brain that keeps thinking of him as Ryan Reynolds as well. Glad that I'm not the only one who has that issue, clearly you shouldn't trust me to paint any banners either.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2021)

Perhaps it's not a demand but a special offer?


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 29, 2021)

Sounds like not good news from the courts today. In other news, fundraisers tonight (if anyone in Bristol happens to be reading this while wondering what to do this evening) and on the 5th:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sounds like not good news from the courts today.


It does seem that his defence strategy needed finessing









						‘Kill the bill’ protester convicted of trying to endanger police officer’s life
					

Ryan Robert told court he had got ‘carried away in the moment’ during violence in Bristol in March




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kenny g (Oct 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> It does seem that his defence strategy needed finessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus. Can't see why you would go for trial faced with that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 30, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Jesus. Can't see why you would go for trial faced with that.


Or give evidence like that!


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 2, 2021)

Statement on the guilty verdicts against Ryan Roberts
					

A joint statement by Bristol Anarchist Black Cross and Bristol Defendant Solidarity On Friday 29 October, Ryan Roberts was found guilty of riot and four charges of arson. We continue to stand in so…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 5, 2021)

The guy photographed holding the middle of the “kill cops” banner at the London demo is quite entertaining on Twitter.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The guy photographed in the middle of the two banners reading separately the words "cops" and “kill” at the London demo is quite entertaining on Twitter.



FTFY


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The guy photographed holding the middle of the “kill cops” banner at the London demo is quite entertaining on Twitter.



He is a great writer (imo) - I'm now finding myself reminded of how much I enjoyed his (at least two-part) review of the first 33 pages of Niall Ferguson's biography of Henry Kissinger:








						I Do Not Care to Finish Reading This Mediocre Kissinger Biography By Niall Ferguson
					

In his charmless biography of Henry Kissinger, Niall Ferguson fails to make a dishonest argument come out in his own favor.




					theintercept.com
				











						Dean Rusk Also Missing, Feared Dead
					

Niall Ferguson proves that if you compare Henry Kissinger’s least murderous act of secret foreign intervention to John Foster Dulles’s most murderous, Kissinger comes out as less murderous.




					theintercept.com
				






> Hunter S. Thompson makes an appearance as well, unencumbered by anything approaching a reason for being included in what was originally billed as a paragraph detailing unfounded conspiracy theories directed against Kissinger by influential leftists; by now Ferguson seems to have resorted merely to trying to prove that some on the left have insulted Kissinger, or at least quoted Nixon insulting him. To Ferguson’s credit, he does indeed prove this.
> 
> Ferguson himself may be aware that he’s promised more than he can deliver here; it may also have occurred to him that he’s just accused several people of failing to back up their allegations with evidence while he himself fails to back up this very allegation with evidence and that this sort of thing might be frowned upon in some circles, if not necessarily at the Hoover Institution. But rather than just deleting this paragraph due to one or more of these several distinct problems, which each on its own makes it worthy of deletion, Ferguson decides to just make it longer...
> 
> ...





> When we left off our discussion of Niall Ferguson’s introductory chapter to _Kissinger 1923-1968: The Idealist,_ the former Harvard professor had just finished making his case that Henry Kissinger is subject to a degree of criticism well beyond that encountered by other major political figures. As evidence, he noted that Kissinger had been described in disparaging terms by Hunter S. Thompson, who wrote about pretty much every major political figure in disparaging terms, and that he’d been denounced as a practicing Satanist by David Icke, who’s denounced pretty much every major political figure as a practicing Satanist; rather inexplicably, Ferguson himself even provided an incomplete list of over a dozen other prominent men and entire family dynasties against whom Icke has made this exact charge. It’s the first time I can recall having seen someone actually screw up anecdotal evidence... But Ferguson, for one, is satisfied with his airtight case of self-contradictory selective evidence and demonstrably false necro-libel, so he invites us to share in his amazement that Kissinger, alone among men, has been insulted in the course of his public life even though anyone can see that he’s a special, special princess about whom no ill must be uttered; and that Kissinger, and only Kissinger, has been made to figure into various conspiracy theories even aside from the one that Ferguson fabricated and attributed to Howard Zinn.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 5, 2021)

Hmmm


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, Louise Raw will be pleased. I wonder if she ever apologised? Seems unlikely, this post is still up:


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hmmm



Freedom now have a (rather belated) writeup:








						Judges kill or kill judges? Whistleblower Barrett Brown convicted for banner display at Kill The Bill demo
					

Barrett Brown was convicted in the City Of London Magistrates on Friday 5th November of a Section 5 Public Order offence, accused of displaying writing that was intended to cause people distress, n…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Freedom now have a (rather belated) writeup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good write-up.


----------



## Little Piranha (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Nov 28, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Good write-up.


I did sort of think at the time "that's a decent article but if I'd written it I would've included more slagging off the left/liberal twitter divs who were calling him an undercover based on their Very Serious Sleuthing", they have now published a follow-up which rectifies this oversight:








						How Andy Ngô and sections of the left teamed up to successfully work for the Home Office
					

Security culture Bad security culture can be tedious; often we only keep information from each other, not the cops. Actions and solidarity can be delayed from reasons of form rather than purpose; p…




					freedomnews.org.uk
				




Hard to express just how fucking contemptible it is that there were people insisting that he was cooperating with the state based on him having taken a guilty plea, apparently either unaware of the difference between a guilty plea that involves cooperating with the prosecution and one that doesn't, or just couldn't be bothered to look into which one it was that he'd taken?


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 30, 2021)

Would it be fair at this stage to say that the Kill the Bill coalition has basically died on its arse?


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh, apparently they're doing a thing at the House of Lords on the 8th:


...but yeah, I maybe wouldn't have noticed that if not for looking it up in response to your question.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 4, 2021)

> Please write to the Kill the Bill Prisoners this Christmas! 🔥❤️🏴You have no idea how much difference every single card makes in terms of making people feeling supported and able to keep going.
> 
> These folks have all been sentenced (except two who are on remand) for their role in the Kill the Bill demonstration this March in Bristol. We all love sharing pictures of burning vans on social media but once the riot porn fades, people are serving years behind bars for a night of defiance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 8, 2021)

Things a little bit feistier outside Downing street today with the third reading in the House of Lords.  Still tiny though. 

Bit of a cross over with the anti lockdown movement interestingly.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 11, 2021)

Another grim day in Bristol courts:


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 16, 2021)

Does anyone know whether letters to prisoners get censored or even completely vetoed? If so, are there subjects to avoid or ways around this?


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 16, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Does anyone know whether letters to prisoners get censored or even completely vetoed? If so, are there subjects to avoid or ways around this?


Good question, the short answer is probably that it varies wildly from place to place. Brighton ABC have some tips here: ABC - Writing to prisoners Also if you email Bristol ABC (bristol_abc [at] riseup.net) they can probably answer this question better than I can. I think in general, as long as you avoid outright incitement/making plans, and stick to either expressing opinions, or else reporting on events ("have you heard about such and such") you're usually fine, but hard to give guarantees. Also I suppose it makes sense to keep your first contact relatively neutral and then go from there?


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 16, 2021)

Bit last minute, but:








						Urgent Demonstration for Ryan Roberts
					

Ryan Roberts is due to be sentenced for riot & arson after the kill the bill protests in Bristol. Let’s show our solidarity with him and all KTB defendants and prisoners at Bristol Crown …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				






There's also now an updated list of addresses at:








						Kill The Bill Prisoner Info
					

Writing to Prisoners Writing to prisoners is one of the most important acts we can do to break the isolation that prisons enforce on people. It can make a huge difference to prisoners knowing that …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 17, 2021)

14 fucking years!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 17, 2021)

Political sentencing at its finest. The cunts.


----------



## Peter Painter (Dec 17, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> 14 fucking years!!!




Fuck. That's really shit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

🤬


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 17, 2021)

Fucking hell. I couldn't go today due to Covid isolation that's really shit though. I hope they appeal.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

A little bit harsh. 10 years should have been enough.


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 17, 2021)

I think the sentence was more to do with "Arson with intent to endanger life" rather than your standard rioting.

ADHD and getting "a little carried away" isn't a defence in these circumstances.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Political sentencing at its finest. The cunts.



Very much so.  Sending a message.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 18, 2021)

Arson with intent is one hell of a charge, claiming any kind of mental issue as a defence / mitigation to that is a risky strategy if you want to avoid permanent banging up. His defence reads as worst than useless to be honest, although it may be the reporting   Bristol man who rioted at ‘kill the bill’ protest jailed for 14 years


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 18, 2021)

Sounds a fucking terrible defence.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Arson with intent is one hell of a charge, claiming any kind of mental issue as a defence / mitigation to that is a risky strategy if you want to avoid permanent banging up. His defence reads as worst than useless to be honest, although it may be the reporting   Bristol man who rioted at ‘kill the bill’ protest jailed for 14 years



Is it normal to refer to a van as a “mobile police station”?  Not something I’m used to..


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2021)

Bristol ABC write-up:








						Ryan Roberts – 14 year prison sentence
					

Ryan Roberts was sentenced on the 17th December 2021 at Bristol Crown Court to a total of 14 years in prison. He was convicted of riot and four counts of arson. Three of the sentences run consecuti…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Arson with intent is one hell of a charge, claiming any kind of mental issue as a defence / mitigation to that is a risky strategy if you want to avoid permanent banging up. His defence reads as worst than useless to be honest, although it may be the reporting   Bristol man who rioted at ‘kill the bill’ protest jailed for 14 years


Hmm. Yes, probably best to avoid making Prodigy jokes in court, however tempting it might be.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

I assume there will be an appeal - I wouldn’t have expected the sentences to run consecutively in this way.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Is it normal to refer to a van as a “mobile police station”?  Not something I’m used to..


Never heard of it. An expression one would hope a decent advocate could rip to shreds.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 19, 2021)

Freedom round-up:








						Quick Roundup: Bristol Cases
					

This week has seen a number of cases from the rebellious city come before the dock related to both clashes with police and the 2020 toppling of Edward Colston’s statue. The Colston Four have …




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## kenny g (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Freedom round-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quote from the Bristolian suggesting   acts be organised "in the old fashioned way" by phone calls rather than texts is bizarre. There is such a thing as non technology mediated communication for fucks sake.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2021)

kenny g said:


> The quote from the Bristolian suggesting   acts be organised "in the old fashioned way" by phone calls rather than texts is bizarre. There is such a thing as non technology mediated communication for fucks sake.


They will be knocking on doors next.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

kenny g said:


> The quote from the Bristolian suggesting   acts be organised "in the old fashioned way" by phone calls rather than texts is bizarre. There is such a thing as non technology mediated communication for fucks sake.


I see what you mean, but also there are forms of tech-mediated communication that leave more of a permanent record and there are ones that don't?

ETA: great headline on that article, anyway :




__





						COLSTON FOUR: DAY THREE – TEPID SCROTESACK RESTS | The BRISTOLIAN
					





					thebristolian.net


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I see what you mean, but also there are forms of tech-mediated communication that leave more of a permanent record and there are ones that don't?
> 
> ETA: great headline on that article, anyway :
> 
> ...


Andy Bennett is an old familiar for The Bristolian 😂









						Andy’s army
					

Bristol’s cuddliest copper, Chief Inspector Andy ‘Gordon’ Bennett, wants to set up his own cop cadet force! I have long been a fan of the Volunteer Police Cadets, having been show…




					bristle.wordpress.com


----------



## kenny g (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I see what you mean, but also there are forms of tech-mediated communication that leave more of a permanent record and there are ones that don't?
> 
> ETA: great headline on that article, anyway :
> 
> ...


But even the suggested means would have left, by the writer's own admission, a permanent record of prior contact between the participants. It would still be good evidence and screw up quite a few lines of mitigation/ defence.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

kenny g said:


> But even the suggested means would have left, by the writer's own admission, a permanent record of prior contact between the participants. It would still be good evidence and screw up quite a few lines of mitigation/ defence.


Possible we may end up going round in circles a bit here, but there's a difference between there being a permanent record of prior contact between the participants where there's no evidence as to what that conversation involved and one where there is? Like, it would screw up a "I had never met my codefendants before" defence, but not a "I frequently talked to my codefendants about perfectly innocent, non-criminal matters completely unrelated to statues" one?


----------



## kenny g (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Possible we may end up going round in circles a bit here, but there's a difference between there being a permanent record of prior contact between the participants where there's no evidence as to what that conversation involved and one where there is? Like, it would screw up a "I had never met my codefendants before" defence, but not a "I frequently talked to my codefendants about perfectly innocent, non-criminal matters completely unrelated to statues" one?


Sure, and no need for me to labour the point. They could have had a completely innocent Bristol historical research group.


----------



## A380 (Dec 25, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Arson with intent is one hell of a charge, claiming any kind of mental issue as a defence / mitigation to that is a risky strategy if you want to avoid permanent banging up. His defence reads as worst than useless to be honest, although it may be the reporting   Bristol man who rioted at ‘kill the bill’ protest jailed for 14 years



Running an ‘I live with mental I’ll health and I’d taken coke before trying to set fire to things with people in’ defence is high risk, likely to get you locked up somewhere that maybe isn’t a prison but looks a little like one for ever and ever.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 25, 2021)

A380 said:


> Running an ‘I live with mental I’ll health and I’d taken coke before trying to set fire to things with people in’ defence is high risk, likely to get you locked up somewhere that maybe isn’t a prison but looks a little like one for ever and ever.


Especially for arson 🤦


----------



## 8ball (Dec 26, 2021)

A380 said:


> Running an ‘I live with mental I’ll health and I’d taken coke before trying to set fire to things with people in’ defence is high risk, likely to get you locked up somewhere that maybe isn’t a prison but looks a little like one for ever and ever.



Not going to disagree; just going to say this sentence appears to need some maintenance.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 2, 2022)

> 🏘️ 08.01.22
> Join us for a "National Day of Community Outreach" Drive
> Speak to your office, clubs, friendship groups, schools, etc. about how this bill will affect them on the 8th and every day. Information packs to help you with facts and figures, as well as free leaflets, posters and stickers to give out will be available on our pages soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 3, 2022)

Any good leaflets available for theDay ofAction yet?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 3, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Any good leaflets available for theDay ofAction yet?


Good question, you'd hope so but dunno. There's some older stuff available here: RESOURCES - KTB And a post saying "Get outreach packs to talk to your community by emailing killthebill_official@protonmail.com" so not sure, but you could email them to ask if you want?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 4, 2022)

I hope that someone other than me will do some collating of what's meant to be happening, but for the meantime here's what I've been able to find:
Chichester (on the 10th):

Manchester:

Cornwall:

Bristol:


Presumably people in London may well be doing some sort of London business then as well? Nice to learn that there seems to be a Cornwall ABC starting, anyway.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 4, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Any good leaflets available for theDay ofAction yet?


Just seen this post, apparently they'll definitely post them out to you if you email them.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 7, 2022)

They now have a proper webbed site, with pdfs and everything:








						Kill the Bill | We won't be silenced
					

Stand up for your rights



					ktbofficial.org


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 9, 2022)

London


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 11, 2022)

Sheffield too:

And Leeds:

And Shrewsbury:


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't have a link but:
Newtown, Powys, Mid wales; 12 noon Santander Bank, High St. (KTB/XR/AR/ Greens coalition )


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Little Piranha said:


> I don't have a link but:
> Newtown, Powys, Mid wales; 12 noon Santander Bank, High St. (KTB/XR/AR/ Greens coalition )


Cheers for that, if anyone wants a link I found this.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 12, 2022)

#KillTheBill Day of Action – Google My Maps
					

#KillTheBill protests being held across the country on Saturday 15th January 2022.




					www.google.com
				







📍 BATH: 12pm, Bath Abbey
📍 BRISTOL: 1pm, College Green
📍 CAMBRIDGE: 12pm, Market Square
📍 CARDIFF: 1pm, John Batchelor Statue (The Hayes)
📍 CORNWALL: 2pm, George Eustice’s Office, Camborne
📍 COVENTRY: 12pm, Broadgate
📍 EXETER: 12pm, Bedford Square
📍 LEEDS: 1pm, Briggate (City Centre)
📍 LIVERPOOL: 1pm, Bombed Out Church
📍 LONDON: 12pm, Lincoln’s Inn Fields
📍 MANCHESTER: 1pm, St Peter’s Square
📍 NEWCASTLE: 12pm, Greys Monument
📍 NEWTOWN: 12pm, Santander (High St)
📍 NOTTINGHAM: 12pm, Brian Clough Statue
📍 PLYMOUTH: 12pm, Charles Cross Police Station
📍 SHEFFIELD: 2pm, Sheffield Town Hall
📍 SHREWSBURY: 9am, Quarry Park
📍 STOKE-ON-TRENT: 12pm, Hanley Bus Station


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Also this, further ahead:


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2022)

STOP THE POLICING BILL – sign the petition now
					

Scrap damaging proposals in the Police Crime Sentencing and Courts Bill.




					action.libertyhumanrights.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 14, 2022)

Update from the legal support crowdfunder:

Just before Christmas, Ryan Roberts was jailed for 14 years for his part in the Bristol Kill the Bill demonstration on 21 March 2021. The state is coming down hard on everyone who took to the streets that night - and this January, Bristol Defendant Solidarity will be back in court to help people fight a fresh round of cases. 

So far, 13 people have been sentenced to a total of over 49 years in prison. From the end of January to end of August 2022, we already have 26 riot trials set for Bristol Crown Court, with more to come. We urgently need your help to support them.

We're just £5,000 away from our target - can you share the crowdfunder in your networks and help us reach it? We'll be closing this crowdfunder on 4 February, and this is our last chance to find the money we need to support people as they face the legal system.

In Solidarity,

Bristol Defendant Solidarity


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Update from the legal support crowdfunder:
> 
> Just before Christmas, Ryan Roberts was jailed for 14 years for his part in the Bristol Kill the Bill demonstration on 21 March 2021. The state is coming down hard on everyone who took to the streets that night - and this January, Bristol Defendant Solidarity will be back in court to help people fight a fresh round of cases.
> 
> ...


done


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 15, 2022)

KTB live today


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 15, 2022)

One of the neighbours popped round this morning to tell us there was a Kill the Bill demo in town and did we want to come down. Well, something had to get us out of bed and we thought it probably rude not to.

There was s small crowd, more than a hundred but no more than a hundred and fifty. And of course, the SWP were there with their stall, their placards and of course their papers.

The first speaker was from the GRT Drive 2 Survive campaign. He gave a good speech that mentioned the trespass aspect but he mainly focused on the restrictions to protest included in the Bill, making the obvious point that what we there doing today was under threat.

Then there were some other speakers but none of them focused particularly on the Bill but more just general stuff about the government and the prime minister and parties and covid.

After that it was asked if anybody else had anything to say. I thought, "shit, someone from our site should say something". Nobody was keen. Somebody else took the megaphone and I suddenly thought that maybe I should just read out what I wrote on here yesterday (on the GRT thread). So once the megaphone was free again I stepped forward.

I was a bit nervous (stupid, I know because it was no big deal!) but I'm not really one for public speaking usually. But I felt something needed to be said by one of us. I managed to read it out clearly and not too quickly (changing the "fucking" to "utterly", keeping in the "bastards") but I didn't look up at the people enough. Ah well, never mind, I'm glad I spoke.

After I'd finished and returned to my group of mates one of the SWP people came over to thank me. Then guess what she asked us?! Yep, that's right, did we want a bloody newspaper. I told her, "no thanks, we're anarchists!"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> One of the neighbours popped round this morning to tell us there was a Kill the Bill demo in town and did we want to come down. Well, something had to get us out of bed and we thought it probably rude not to.
> 
> There was s small crowd, more than a hundred but no more than a hundred and fifty. And of course, the SWP were there with their stall, their placards and of course their papers.
> 
> ...


Nice one. Where was this? In Kent? I wasn't aware that there was any KTB stuff going on locally and I did try to find out with a google search.


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 15, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Nice one. Where was this? In Kent? I wasn't aware that there was any KTB stuff going on locally and I did try to find out with a google search.



Not in Kent, no. 

I heard someone say that it had only been called at 5pm last night so actually not too bad a turn out. And it was in town centre too so some of the public got to see and hear us. A few even stopped to listen. One bloke heckled us and said we were spreading covid.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Update from the legal support crowdfunder:
> 
> Just before Christmas, Ryan Roberts was jailed for 14 years for his part in the Bristol Kill the Bill demonstration on 21 March 2021. The state is coming down hard on everyone who took to the streets that night - and this January, Bristol Defendant Solidarity will be back in court to help people fight a fresh round of cases.
> 
> ...


Done. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 15, 2022)

Big turnout in London - bit hard to tell the exact size as it tended to split up a bit to be maximally annoying, but 30-40K+? A lot of XR, obviously, but a lot of random folk too. No visible SWP at all.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 15, 2022)

Pretty sure I saw Paul Mason there several times, on his own, or somebody who is the absolute spit of him. It was quite distracting - every time, I thought "is that Paul Mason? Surely somebody else would have recognised him." I mean he can come along if he wants.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2022)

Sounds like GMP kicked off a bit at the end of the Manchester one after most people had gone home:


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 15, 2022)

Maybe 500 in Leeds. Rather than meeting in a park as previous ones have done this one started at one of the main shopping streets in Leeds City Centre which worked better as it got passers by interested. 

From demo there was a spontaneous march around the city centre, which closed off some roads for a bit. No real policing and the march was quick enough that the cops did not get a chance to respond even if they had wanted to.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2022)

Also:

It were big though:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 15, 2022)

London was fun. Special shout out to this comrade.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Pretty sure I saw Paul Mason there several times, on his own, or somebody who is the absolute spit of him. It was quite distracting - every time, I thought "is that Paul Mason? Surely somebody else would have recognised him." I mean he can come along if he wants.


He has several dopplegangers


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 15, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> London was fun. Special shout out to this comrade.
> 
> View attachment 306103


Yeah I have a couple of them, always makes a good photo that. Particularly the cops' absolute refusal to acknowledge that this person even exists.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 15, 2022)

Shout out to these lads who I don't think had anything to do with the march but were doing wheelies and shouting "kill the bill" anyway. A lot of kids do cycle around central London on weekends with their mates and I think are generally amenable to a "fuck the cops" position.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He has several dopplegangers


A specialist career, but perhaps rewarding.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 16, 2022)

For whom the Bill Tolls: What’s occurring with Kill the Bill?
					

Has the Kill the Bill campaign come roaring back to life? The rapid proliferation of demos around the country yesterday against the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill suggests that might jus…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Here are some more photos from the London march - 2022-01-15 KillTheBill London march


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2022)

That does look like Paul Mason in that collection


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 16, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Shout out to these lads who I don't think had anything to do with the march but were doing wheelies and shouting "kill the bill" anyway. A lot of kids do cycle around central London on weekends with their mates and I think are generally amenable to a "fuck the cops" position.


It does seem like a very healthy sign if random kids cycling round are willing to show support on "fuck the cops" grounds, instead of wanting to wind the marchers up or whatever.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Updated list from Bristol ABC/Defendant Solidarity:


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Sounds like one of Manchester's finest out at the weekend had an interesting dress sense:










						Some notes on the dog whistle cop
					

Greater Manchester Police’s use of curious symbols on their uniform




					chican3ry.medium.com


----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

The amendments to the bill are being defeated in the Lords - 6 so far:


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


> The amendments to the bill are being defeated in the Lords - 6 so far:




Can't find much about this except a Metro article from less than an hour ago. Seems like a promising start in the HoL but I'm not holding my breath about the trespass part of the Bill.









						Government defeated as Lords vote to remove part of controversial policing bill
					

The amendment removes the clause cracking down on demonstrations which cause 'serious disruption'.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 17, 2022)

The ammendments to the trespass section of the Bill were defeated by one vote earlier this month. The ammendments tonight are about the extra pages of spitefulfulness added at the last minute


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 17, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> The ammendments to the trespass section of the Bill were defeated by one vote earlier this month. The ammendments tonight are about the extra pages of spitefulfulness added at the last minute



Ok, thanks.

Is it only the amendments that they're voting on this week then?

When do I become a criminal?!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

Heh:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Is it only the amendments that they're voting on this week then?
> 
> When do I become a criminal?!


As far as I understand it the amendments to this bill were added _after_ the bill had left the commons which means that if they are defeated in the Lords, that's game over - the government cannot seek to reintroduce them. Which goes to show that at least in this instance, sneaky underhandedness does not pay.


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


> As far as I understand it the amendments to this bill were added _after_ the bill had left the commons which means that if they are defeated in the Lords, that's game over - the government cannot seek to reintroduce them. Which goes to show that at least in this instance, sneaky underhandedness does not pay.



Thanks.

But are you talking specifically about the amendments? I get it that if those are defeated they can't be reintroduced to the Bill. But surely this doesn't mean the entire Bill is defeated?

I was under the impression (possibly incorrectly) that this is the week that the Bill gets either passed of defeated.

I'm also aware that there is some kind of agreement (can't remember what it's called) that the Lord's won't vote against a  Bill that relates to a manifesto promise (which of course the criminalisation of trespass was).


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Is it only the amendments that they're voting on this week then?
> 
> When do I become a criminal?!


That Freedom article said something about "There is also an urgency as the act is due to pass through its final stages and be ready for Royal Assent by as early as April." So get your nuisance-causing and statue-toppling in while you can, I suppose.


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> That Freedom article said something about "There is also an urgency as the act is due to pass through its final stages and be ready for Royal Assent by as early as April." So get your nuisance-causing and statue-toppling in while you can, I suppose.



Ah, ok, April. I'd gotten it wrong. Thanks, and apologies!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

Peter Painter Yes, just the amendments.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> I'm also aware that there is some kind of agreement (can't remember what it's called) that the Lord's won't vote against a Bill that relates to a manifesto promise (which of course the criminalisation of trespass was).


You probably mean the Parliament Acts 



			https://www.parliament.uk/about/how/laws/parliamentacts/


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 18, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You probably mean the Parliament Acts
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.parliament.uk/about/how/laws/parliamentacts/



Yes, that's right, 'The Salisbury Convention'. Cheers.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 18, 2022)

Jenny Jones' Twitter feed this morning makes it look like they defeated all or most of the amendments, so that's something. The main bill is still awful, of course.

In other news, Voter ID is still on track to happen mind. Does that still needs to get through Lords?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> As far as I understand it the amendments to this bill were added _after_ the bill had left the commons which means that if they are defeated in the Lords, that's game over - the government cannot seek to reintroduce them. Which goes to show that at least in this instance, sneaky underhandedness does not pay.



Also means the stuff in the original bill cannot be so easily got rid of.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 18, 2022)

Christ they really like to drive home that they are the Nasty Party...




			
				BBC News said:
			
		

> Baroness Fox argued against the proposal, saying the data collected would be "almost entirely based on subjective perceptions" of what constituted misogyny.
> She warned that police resources would be wasted if they got "tangled up in the reporting and monitoring of stats and data which I do not think is reliable".



Replace misogyny with racism and see how that statement stands up.




> Home Office Minister Baroness Williams pointed to a report by the Law Commission last year which concluded that making misogyny a hate crime would not solve the problem of hostility towards women.



Likewise the laws against killing politicians don't seem to have solved the problem of politicians being killed, best bin them an'all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Is it only the amendments that they're voting on this week then?
> 
> When do I become a criminal?!


when you're convicted


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank gawd for the hereditary principle and unelected political appointees. Makes you proud to be British. Etc.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 18, 2022)

Make your minds up FFS, you can't just have a HOL when its actions suit you!


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 18, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Make your minds up FFS, you can't just have a HOL when its actions suit you!


I think you'll find we have a House of Lords whether we want it or not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Make your minds up FFS, you can't just have a HOL when its actions suit you!


its actions will suit me plenty when it's abolished


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Likewise the laws against killing politicians don't seem to have solved the problem of politicians being killed, best bin them an'all.


there are laws against killing politicians?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Likewise the laws against killing politicians don't seem to have solved the problem of politicians being killed


Would be interested in what laws they are.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 18, 2022)

It seems the laws on murder stretch as far as covering the 650 scumbags in the HOC, who knew?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Would be interested in what laws they are.


bad laws


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

they don't make social democrats like they used to


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2022)

Crime bill: Lords defeats for government's protest clamp-down plans
					

Peers vote against plans to clamp down on noisy protests and in favour of making misogyny a hate crime.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The list of government defeats​Peers voted against the government's plans to:

create a new offence of "locking on", a tactic used by protesters to make it difficult to remove them, carrying with it a penalty of up to a year in prison
create a new offence of obstructing the construction or maintenance of major transport works
make it an offence for a person to interfere with the use or operation of key national infrastructure, including airports, the road network, railways and newspaper printers
allow police officers to stop and search a person or vehicle if it was suspected an offence was planned, such as causing serious disruption or obstructing major transport works
allow police to stop and search anyone at a protest "without suspicion"
allow individuals with a history of causing serious disruption to be banned by the courts from attending certain protests
Peers voted for new amendments to the bill that would:

scrap the power to impose conditions on protest marches judged to be too noisy
protect Parliament Square as a place to protest
require police officers to tell the truth in public inquiries
demand an urgent review into the prevalence of drink-spiking offences
restrict the imposition of tougher sentences for blocking a highway to major routes and motorways (rather than all roads)
scrap the Vagrancy Act 1824, which makes it a crime to beg as well as sleep rough
make misogyny a hate crime by giving the courts the power to treat misogyny as an aggravating factor in any crime and increase sentences accordingly


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Crime bill: Lords defeats for government's protest clamp-down plans
> 
> 
> Peers vote against plans to clamp down on noisy protests and in favour of making misogyny a hate crime.
> ...



I suspect that the Commons will alter the above.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Crime bill: Lords defeats for government's protest clamp-down plans
> 
> 
> Peers vote against plans to clamp down on noisy protests and in favour of making misogyny a hate crime.
> ...


so many of the roads worth blocking are major routes, eg the a1 from little britain all the way to 'the north', the a23 as it runs through brixton, the a10 - surely i'm not the only one who remembers the rts demo in brixton and tottenham the same day back in the 90s? think you'd find it hard to argue in court that any a road was not a 'major route'


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suspect that the Commons will alter the above.





teqniq said:


> As far as I understand it the amendments to this bill were added _after_ the bill had left the commons which means that if they are defeated in the Lords, that's game over - the government cannot seek to reintroduce them. Which goes to show that at least in this instance, sneaky underhandedness does not pay.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 18, 2022)

Liberty posted a piece including their summary:


> Votes in the House of Lords last night mean that these threats to protest are defeated and cannot be returned to the Bill:
> 
> The offence of locking on and being equipped to lock on.
> Interference with major transport works.
> ...





> These threats to protest were defeated but MPs must defeat them again to ensure they do not become law:
> 
> Creating a ‘buffer zone’ around Parliament.
> Giving police power to impose noise-based restrictions on protest.
> ...











						VICTORY OVER PROTEST RESTRICTIONS SHOWS UNITED FRONT CAN DEFEAT GOVERNMENT POWER-GRAB - Liberty
					






					www.libertyhumanrights.org.uk


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 18, 2022)

Wasn't there a provision related to 'annoyance'? What happened to that? Or was that specifically related to noise?


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> when you're convicted


 Well that's ok then, they're gonna have to catch me first! And if they manage that then they'll never take me alive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> Well that's ok then, they're gonna have to catch me first! And if they manage that then they'll never take me alive.


Yeh brave words. Check what they want you for first, be a pity to die over a section 5 poa


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh brave words. Check what they want you for first, be a pity to die over a section 5 poa



I was joking.

Lots in the Bill concerns me but the criminalisation of trespass is the bit that could effect my life the most. I'm currently living on squatted land, and often have been over the last 20+ years.

Will just have to wait and see, I suppose.

An I right in thinking that the Bill could yet be defeated by the Lords at the Third Reading?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> I was joking.
> 
> Lots in the Bill concerns me but the criminalisation of trespass is the bit that could effect my life the most. I'm currently living on squatted land, and often have been over the last 20+ years.
> 
> ...


I think it's going to go through broadly as is


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think it's going to go through broadly as is



I think you're right. But theoretically, could it still be defeated by the Lords?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> I think you're right. But theoretically, could it still be defeated by the Lords?


Long long ago in a galaxy far away yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> I think you're right. But theoretically, could it still be defeated by the Lords?


I admire your optimism


----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I admire your optimism



I'm not optimistic. Just trying to understand the process correctly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> I'm not optimistic. Just trying to understand the process correctly.


I imagine it's possible but it won't happen


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 18, 2022)

ACG article on the (so far) defeated govt amendments to the bill etc









						Resistance to the Police Bill - Anarchist Communist Group
					

On Saturday January 15th demonstrations took place in the following towns and cities of the UK, in alphabetical order, Bath, Brighton, Bristol, Camborne, Cambridge, Cardiff, Coventry, Edinburgh, Exeter, Glasgow, Huddersfield, Inverness, Leeds, Liverpool, London, Lowestoft, Manchester, Newcastle...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I imagine it's possible but it won't happen



Don't all Bills ultimately return to the Commons?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 19, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Don't all Bills ultimately return to the Commons?


There's been quite a few of the Old Bill around the Commons recently.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

Can't find if this is anywhere other than one instagram post, but:


Where are we now?

The Lords voted down some parts of the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill, including unwarranted stop and search, criminalising locking on, and noise restriction on protests. However most of the original Bill is still set to pass, including the criminalisation of trespass in an attack on Gypsy, Roma and Traveller communities. Also moving up the parliamentary stages is the Nationality and Borders Bill, which gives the government the power to strip people of their citizenship without informing them. It has gone through the House of Commons and will go to the committee stage on 27th January.

What next?

Well so far focus has been on trying to prevent these Bills from passing, appealing to MPs and Lords to vote in our favour. But now it’s time to prepare ourselves for when they do pass. Whatever amendments are made, we can be sure that the Bills will still attack groups already most marginalised. It’s time to skill up so that we can defend our communities – practically and materially.

In London we have workshops planned throughout February on topics such as dearresting, self-defence, sectioning and your rights, and barricading. Stay tuned for dates and locations!

But let’s make February the month that communities prepare to defend themselves ACROSS THE UK, by sharing the practical knowledge we already have. And if we can, let’s not make these niche activist events but wider community skillshares. Remember, groups already most attacked by current legislation will know which strategies work best.

Will you help organise skillshares in your town or city so that people feel confident in resisting immigration raids, setting up a local Copwatch, and resisting Traveller site evictions? We’re looking forward to seeing them pop up all over the place – Fightback February means widespread community self-defence training!

We need to make these Bills unenforceable. This is how we start.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 31, 2022)

Kill The Bill LIVE: Jury finds Jasmine York not guilty of riot - updates
					

Jasmine York denies riot and arson charges




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 3, 2022)

Latest prisoners list:


I think they've updated the list on the Bristol ABC site, but not updated the bit saying "last date updated", which does my head in a bit, but then I'm not Bristol ABC's proofreader:








						Kill The Bill Prisoner Info
					

Writing to Prisoners Writing to prisoners is one of the most important acts we can do to break the isolation that prisons enforce on people. It can make a huge difference to prisoners knowing that …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Sounds like there might be some actual good news from Bristol courts today:


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Not guilty of riot, not guilty of reckless arson, convicted on lesser arson charge:



Seems like the decision to go to trial probably paid off here?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Seems like the decision to go to trial probably paid off here?


You can't beat the charge if you don't fight the charge - I guess it comes down to the individual's situation; just take lumps right now (even if not deserved), or go for broke and risk bigger and more lumps further down the road.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> You can't beat the charge if you don't fight the charge - I guess it comes down to the individual's situation; just take lumps right now (even if not deserved), or go for broke and risk bigger and more lumps further down the road.


yeh no one has ever got off by pleading guilty


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Bristol Cable writeup:








						Kill the Bill protester cleared of riot, found guilty of arson - The Bristol Cable
					

Jasmine York will be sentenced on 14 March, but has been released on unconditional bail until then.




					thebristolcable.org
				




Also, from the Post article, thought this was fairly witty:
"She recalled telling a mounted police officer to "Get off your high horse b***h", intending it to be funny..."


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2022)

‘Kill the bill’: surge in Bristol riot charges prompts alarm over civil liberties
					

MP says police seem to be punishing people for challenging them during clashes in the city last year




					www.theguardian.com
				




No shit Sherlock


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2022)

Novara have just caught up with the fact that there are Kill the Bill trials going on, which I suppose is better late than never?








						A Kill the Bill Protester’s Court Case Is All the Evidence You Need for Police Abolition | Novara Media
					

A Bristol woman battered by police won a partial victory last week, but could still get prison time. Her case highlights the untenability of our police state.




					novaramedia.com


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Novara have just caught up with the fact that there are Kill the Bill trials going on, which I suppose is better late than never?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck's sake, give 'em a chance!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 17, 2022)

Tory Scum still determined to get the bill through:









						With grimly ironic timing, Priti Patel is making one final push to criminalise protest
					

A Lords amendment is now at the heart of the fight against the bill




					inews.co.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Tory Scum still determined to get the bill through:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's unnerving to think how many times the Lords have been the rescue party for democracy.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 8, 2022)

Letter from Ryan and new address!
					

Ryan has been moved! His new address is: Ryan Roberts A5155EM, HMP Swaleside, Brabazon Rd, Eastchurch, Isle of Sheppey ME12 4AX He has also written a letter to share: Firstly I would like to say a …




					bristolabc.wordpress.com


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 10, 2022)

Another 5 and a half year riot stretch:


Reminder Jasmine's sentencing is on Monday:


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 14, 2022)

Support Mariella
					

Mariella is a woman of colour who was violently kneed to the floor by police officers at ther KILL THE BILL demonstrations in Bristol in March 2021. Mariella was sentenced to 5.5 years for riot. Re…




					bristolabc.wordpress.com
				




Jasmine's just been given nine months:


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 15, 2022)

Jasmine's address is now up:





Current prisoner listing:

Also, here's the statement in support of Jasmine in a more readable form:








						Bristol Anti Repression Campaign: Statement in support of Jasmine York – Autonomy News
					






					autonomynews.org


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 17, 2022)

Cops in Tyneside now deeming XR meetings illegal now!


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 17, 2022)

Cor, not every day you get "Jesmond Cricket Club" and "repression of political dissent" in the same story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Cops in Tyneside now deeming XR meetings illegal now!



in the nineteenth century the met did this with irish nationalist meetings in london. when they tried this on at the (now former) hop pole pub on pitfield street, off old street, in october 1881 questions were asked of the prime minister by the irish mps and a large demonstration (5-10,000) converged on hoxton square.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Cops in Tyneside now deeming XR meetings illegal now!



where is the duty to facilitate peaceful protest now, eh?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 8, 2022)

Interview with the mother of a KTB prisoner:








						Mother of jailed Kill the Bill protester: ‘We never thought she’d get this long’  - The Bristol Cable
					

The mother of a woman recently sentenced to five and a half years after being found guilty of riot speaks out.




					thebristolcable.org


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2022)

Next trial starts April 26th:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 19, 2022)

https://prsc.org.uk/event/solidarity-is-our-best-defence/
		


Sat 23 April, 2022 @ 15:00 - 18:00, People's Republic of Stokes Croft
With Bristol Defendant Solidarity, Bristol ABC and Bristol Anti Repression Campaign.

Local anti repression groups have been working hard to ensure defendants and prisoners from the Bristol Kill the Bill demonstrations have all our support and solidarity. We have met the state’s quest for revenge and punishment with a determined alliance of groups joining efforts to counter the lies and spin of the police and media and to stand alongside the defendants and prisoners all the way. Effective solidarity with those facing the wrath of the authorities for fighting back against the violence and escalating powers of the police is a vital part of the wider struggle against the PCSC Bill and this ever more authoritarian government.

In this session we will give an overview of the solidarity work so far, discuss the importance of anti repression organising and look at ways we can continue to resist together.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 25, 2022)

As well as Charlie Mae's trial starting tomorrow, there's also another trial starting on May 3rd:


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

Justice… justice is nice.
On the other hand, one less juggler in the world… 

It’s _so_ hard!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Justice… justice is nice.
> On the other hand, one less juggler in the world…
> 
> It’s _so_ hard!!!


it's not hard at all. you show indigo the same sympathy you'd show to someone who had no interest in learning circus.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not hard at all. you show indigo the same sympathy you'd show to someone who had no interest in learning circus.



Well it did use the word “already”, so if reasonable guarantees can be given, let’s go with justice.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 28, 2022)

8ball said:


> Justice… justice is nice.
> On the other hand, one less juggler in the world…
> 
> It’s _so_ hard!!!


Yes, juggler in question being called Indigo really doesn't help to dispell any Bristol stereotypes there.

Anyway, art fair on May Day as a fundraiser for the defendants:


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 30, 2022)

Charli Mae convicted of riot:


BBC coverage:








						Bristol woman guilty of rioting at Kill the Bill protest
					

Charly Pitman played a "prominent role" in the disorder in Bristol in March 2021, a court hears.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Canary coverage:








						The state tries to portray a 'vulnerable' and 'disorientated' protester as a rioter in Bristol Kill The Bill trial
					

Charli-Mae Pitman, who was arrested following a succession of protests against the Police Bill, has been standing trial in Bristol this week




					www.thecanary.co


----------



## hitmouse (May 6, 2022)

Freedom article:








						Riot and SCPO cases head to Bristol Crown Court
					

Two Bristolians accused of riot have been up in court this week in the latest of a series of cases related to Kill the Bill protests in 2020, while in a separate case anarchist prisoner Toby Shone …




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (May 24, 2022)

Another defendant given five years:


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks like steve bray is on his second warning for illegal noisy protests


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Another defendant given five years:



Are the replies to the Tweet correct, that he was sentenced for setting fire to a van with police in it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2022)

Winot said:


> Are the replies to the Tweet correct, that he was sentenced for setting fire to a van with police in it?


perhaps you might employ google and check


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Looks like steve bray is on his second warning for illegal noisy protests


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 28, 2022)

Winot said:


> Are the replies to the Tweet correct, that he was sentenced for setting fire to a van with police in it?


Bristol Post says:


> Matthew O'Neill admitted attacking police, bashing at the windows of Bridewell Police Station and fuelling a fire which was started in the wheel arch of an unoccupied police van.


I'd expect lighting an occupied van to get arson with intent or recklessness, which doesn't seem to have been the charge here.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

Protesting too loudly   








						Steve Bray summoned to court after having amplifiers seized by police
					

The 'Stop Brexit' man said he will be electing Trial by Jury when his case comes up and appealed for help with his legal fund.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 28, 2022)

Oh, and Bristol ABC have a fancy new website:





						Prisoners | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

Violence! ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Violence! ?



She has one of those orwellian faces


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

This is going nuts


----------



## l'Otters (Jun 29, 2022)

Is it the same Steve Bray who was in the anti fracking movement?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hitmouse (Jul 14, 2022)

From the fancy new Bristol ABC site, statement in support of Charly Mae:





						Support Charly May | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org
				




And new fundraiser shirts coming soon:





						New KTB Prisoners Solidarity T-shirt – Pre-order now! | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 29, 2022)

Bristol protest:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2022)

Fuck me!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Kill the Bill protests in Bristol today - live updates
					

Today's demonstration is to protest against the prison sentences that 19 people have received following a demonstration on March 21, 2021




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 10, 2022)

Another defendant sent down:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 26, 2022)

Some actual good news to share on this thread for a change!








						Jury acquits Bristol protester who fought back against police violence - Netpol
					

Self-defence is not an offence!




					netpol.org


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2022)

Current KTB prisoner list:





						November Kill the Bill Prisoner List | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Three more defendants sentenced today, two prison, one suspended and community service:










						Voices of Bristol defendants sentenced today: Christopher Hind - Netpol
					

"On my return I’m going to make sure it doesn’t end here, they’ve made a strong enemy for themselves. Their primitive system of punishment will bite them in the ass, and I’m going to make sure it really fucking hurts."




					netpol.org
				











						Voices of Bristol defendants sentenced today: Tyler Overall - Netpol
					

"They want to scare people not to go to protests again. But even after all this, I really do believe that we should be out there always standing up for our rights. They're always going to keep trying to pass these laws. "




					netpol.org


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 12, 2022)

Bristol Kill the Bill statistical update
					

As of 11th November 2022 this is what has happened from the Bristol Demo of 21st March 2021. Avon and Somerset Police alleged over 500 people were engaged in disorder and have identified at least 1…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2022)

Useful summary of whats up

The _Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act 2022 _[PCSC] came into effect on 28th April after passing through Parliament. It gives more powers to the police to restrict protests, allowing senior police officers to give directions and impose conditions on those organising or taking part in them that the police decide are necessary to prevent disorder, damage, disruption, noise impact or intimidation. These can include imposing starting and ending times. It gives the Home Secretary the power to impose restrictions on protests without reference to Parliament and the common law offence of “causing a public nuisance” becomes a criminal offence, carrying a maximum sentence of 10 years.

However some more draconian attacks on the right to protest in this bill were removed from the Act after being twice voted down in the House of Lords.

Not to be thwarted, the Government’s reaction was to introduce a fresh _Public Order Bill _[PA] to Parliament on 11th May. This has been passed by the Commons and is currently before the House of Lords. This Bill not only reintroduces many measures from the PCSC Act rejected by the Lords, but adds new ones, particularly aimed at the sort of demonstrations carried out by climate activists_._

The measures removed from PCSC in the Lords and reinstated in the PA include giving the police the power to make orders to ban named individuals from joining protests, and an expansion of police powers of stop-and-search, so they can perform them on the grounds that they consider a person _might _commit a protest-related offence, including some new such offences introduced in the PA Bill, such as people “locking-on” by attaching themselves to immovable objects or each other by chains or glue, going equipped to lock-on, obstructing major transport routes and interfering with key national infrastructure and tunnelling.

And under the Bill if you attend or support a demonstration that causes “serious disruption” (including its making too much noise) to two or more individuals or an organisation you can be forced to wear an electronic tag to monitor your movements.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Useful summary of whats up
> 
> The _Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act 2022 _[PCSC] came into effect on 28th April after passing through Parliament. It gives more powers to the police to restrict protests, allowing senior police officers to give directions and impose conditions on those organising or taking part in them that the police decide are necessary to prevent disorder, damage, disruption, noise impact or intimidation. These can include imposing starting and ending times. It gives the Home Secretary the power to impose restrictions on protests without reference to Parliament and the common law offence of “causing a public nuisance” becomes a criminal offence, carrying a maximum sentence of 10 years.
> 
> ...


it's come to a poor place when we're relying on the political placemen and -women in the lords to vote this sort of shit down again.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 19, 2022)

Netpol have published their summary of 2022, although I can't say I'm a fan of the title:








						Review of 2022: the year it became okay to jail protesters in Britain - Netpol
					

It has not been a good year for our right to dissent. The vehemently resisted Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts (PCSC) Act came into force in the summer, while the government continues to push through its Public Order Bill, aimed at criminalising our right to protest even further. The...




					netpol.org
				






> There are currently at least 54 people in prison for taking part in protests, [with Just Stop Oil highlighting that over 100 environmental campaigners have spent some time in prison this year]. These range from those who resisted violent policing and faced disproportionately severe charges at the Kill the Bill demonstrations in Bristol in March 2021 and others who resisted far-right counter-demonstrators during Black Lives Matter protests in Newcastle in 2020, to Just Stop Oil protesters for breaching injunctions and, most recently, four people from Palestine Action accused of criminal damage.


I hadn't heard of the Newcastle case before, looking it up I guess it's the defendant from this article:


			https://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/crime/black-lives-matter-marcher-and-counter-protestors-jailed-after-violence-flared-at-demo-3688541
		

But I've never seen any kind of organised solidarity effort with him, anyone know any more?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2022)

good summary here
overall verdict maybe changes arent as bad as feared  








						Dissident Island Radio: December 2022 - Episode 265
					

Attempting to mark 15 years of radical radio, the Dissident Island posse put together our 265th episode which also brings 2022 to a close. In store for you here: - Ruth from  / ACAB discussing the reality of the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act (of #killthebill fame) taking us through...



					dissidentisland.org
				




- Ruth from Green & Black Cross / ACAB discussing the reality of the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act (of #killthebill fame) taking us through different part of the statute from the not so bad to the pretty terrifying

- A member of the submedia collective talking with us about the Fediverse, Mastadon and providing grassroots alternatives to corporate social media platforms

- ACAB Andy with an end of year report on another blow to the right to protest in the Supreme Court, as well as trials and tribulations of protesters in the lower courts


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 24, 2022)

An application for a judicial review of the anti-trespass section of the Act has been lodged with the High Court

So far the police have appeared reluctant to use the new law - that they didn't want in the first place. As far as I know they've only used their new powers on a couple of occasions this year


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Another defendant sent down:





						Support Gopal | Bristol Anarchist Black Cross
					






					bristolabc.org


----------



## kenny g (Dec 24, 2022)

.


----------

